# The NEW should I buy/is this worth it/what to watch out for/should I SELL it/etc catch-all thread



## clone (Feb 15, 2001)

*might be jumping ship into an avant*

***** MODERATOR EDIT *****
Since the old one disapeared, this will now be the catch-all bin for posts asking if the a4 (b5) forum thinks prior to buying a car.
So, if you posted a thread that starts something like:
- I need your opinion on this car...
- Is this a good car to buy...
- If I buy this car what will go wrong...
- Do you think that this car...
- Should I get rid of this car...
- tell me about...
or some other generic "before I buy"/"before I get rid of" type question that none of us can really answer without seeing the car or could have been answered using the search and you can't find it chances are it ended up here.
Good luck in your search, and happy b5-ing.
********************
so i think im gonna have to retire my mk3 and have been searching around for something newer. i came across a 2001 2.8l auto quattro avant for $12.9. it has 48000 miles on it and seems to be in mint condition. as a vw guy i have no idea what this car is worth. can anybody shed some light on if this car is worth the price or not. i would really like to get my hands on a 5spd 1.8t but i havent been fortunate in my journey. any insight is greatly appreciated.










_Modified by robbyb413 at 8:31 AM 8/15/2007_


----------



## robbyb413 (May 12, 2002)

*The NEW should I buy/is this worth it/what to watch out for/etc catch-all thread*

Since the old one disapeared, this will now be the catch-all bin for posts asking if the a4 (b5) forum thinks prior to buying a car.
So, if you posted a thread that starts something like:
- I need your opinion on this car...
- Is this a good car to buy...
- If I buy this car what will go wrong...
- Do you think that this car...
or some other generic "before I buy" type question that none of us can really answer without seeing the car or could have been answered using the search and you can't find it chances are it ended up here.
Good luck in your search, and happy b5-ing.


----------



## clone (Feb 15, 2001)

*Re: The NEW should I buy/is this worth it/what to watch out for/etc catch-all thread (robbyb413)*








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## verb.move (Jun 30, 2006)

get a 1.8t if you plan to do performance modifcations. although the 2.8 has more hp stock, there isnt too much you can do to modify it performance wise(until you get into the big $$ and supercharge it)
12.5k for a 48000 mile a4 avant isnt too bad. maybe try to gring the price down a little bit.
things to watch out for: timing belt will need to be done in about 10k miles.
people will tell you that tiptronic(auto) sucks, but it is really not that bad. there are times that i wish i had a stick, and times im glad i dont. all in all, if i had thought about it more, i probably would have gone with stick, but since i didnt im still happy with tiptronic.
if you dont mind looking around/waiting you might be able to find an equally good (or better) deal on a 1.8t with manual since it seems that is what you really want. that way you will be happier overall.


----------



## zombieattack (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: (verb.move)*

i agree with verb http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I have 2.8, you want the 1.8


----------



## DumpthaVR (Jun 15, 2004)

*Whats gunna go wrong???*

So i'm a vw owner but i've looking for some audi's, I've convinced myself that i need something with awd and this is pretty much fits that criteria perfect....That and i cant afford an r32
More specifically the cars i'm looking at are 2000's/2001's 1 owner cars, and all have around 60/80k on them
My question is what are the first major repairs on both 1.8ts and the 6?
For example my stereotypical mk3 jetta had to replace coilpack, fuel pump, and of course 3 out of 4 window regulators just like every other mk3 jetta
Help and comments appreciated http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## kyle h (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: Whats gunna go wrong??? (DumpthaVR)*

Timing belt every 60k (or 70-80k if you're risky) [1.8t]
I think those models had coil pack problems with them blowing out, it may have been pre 98 though. [1.8t]
CV boots tearing
vac lines crumbling
control arms + tie rod ends around 100k
ABS control module goes, $50-250 to get fixed
the screen between the tach and speedo fades and gets bad lines in it, $1200 to fix, most don't fix it
Cruise control stops working, either due to dirty contacts or a worn out stalk.
Thats all I can think of right now.










_Modified by kyle h at 5:49 PM 6-21-2007_


----------



## devmaster (Jun 27, 2007)

*New Member*

hi, im new to the VW/Audi comm. and i am buying a '00 a4 1.8tqms , with 65k mi. on it.
is there anything i should really watch out for?
so far i love the car, it 10x faster than my current '95 Subaru legacy 2.2. and since i am sinking 10g's into this audi i am kind of weary of the repair costs.

thoughts, concerns?
thanks 


_Modified by devmaster at 9:07 AM 6-27-2007_


----------



## devmaster (Jun 27, 2007)

*Re: New Member (Jmatto)*

thanks


----------



## Jmatto (Nov 1, 2005)

*Re: New Member (devmaster)*


_Quote, originally posted by *devmaster* »_thanks

yup welcome to the forum and good luck with your purchase http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Mr.BBS (Jul 31, 2003)

*Considering my first A4...I know you guys know!*

http://www.sundancemazda.com/u....html









Owned many a VW, and am now considering an Audi








Any input on this 98 quattro? Good year or bad? V6 the way to go? All i wish is that it had leather.









thanks for any input fellas


----------



## p.r.walker (May 31, 2000)

*Re: Considering my first A4...I know you guys know! (Mr.BBS)*

It all depends on what you want to use the car for and how much modification you want to do.
I went with the 1.8t because of the easy power gains from ECU upgrades and the potential for more power with relativly simple turbo upgrades.
I would check out the technical fourums about the V6... as far as i know, they are reliable, but you have limited options for modifications.
If you just want to use the car to move you and some stuff around, it a good choice. I've had my car since new in late 99 and still love it.


----------



## mtw (Jul 3, 2007)

*A4 Buyers Guide*

Hi there,
New to the forums and am just wondering if anyone knows where I can find a reputable buyers guide for A4's so I know what to look for when I go check out an Audi I'm looking at.
Thanks,
mike


----------



## zombieattack (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: A4 Buyers Guide (mtw)*

The FAQ gods asked me to pass this to you
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2080285
Theres more in the FAQ all you have to do is search


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*About to purchase a '96 A4....how to fix noted problems?*

Well I found a good deal on a '96 A4. It's not Quattro, nor is it a 5 speed but I like it and it'll do as my daily driver/winter car as my '80 Scirocco is my summer car. One problem he said was that the climate control lcd screens flicker randomly from time to time. Is this an easy/cheap fix or would I be better off dealing with it? Also, he said when you take off really really slow there is a very slight jerk when the car engages from 1st to 2nd, but when acceleration is normal it's not there. Is this due to low fluid levels? In my V8Q, there was a tranny fluid dipstick where I could check the level and add fluid if needed. is there something similar on the 2.8 V6? The check engine light is also on due to it needing an O2 Sensor. This is an easy fix, as I've replaced multiple on my V8Q, however I've heard the A4 2.6L needs two?
Any help appreciated!


----------



## dingguhlbary (Feb 3, 2007)

*so im trying to buy an a4*

so my heart is set on getting this 2000 a4 1.8tq. but my brother keeps talking about problems the car will have. his friend recently had a 2003 a4 and everything just kept breaking. it was funny sometimes, but frustrating most of the time. because of the experience his friend had, he is seriously advocating to not get an a4. 
my brother and i are pretty close, and i usually take his advice on things like this. but is there anything i can say to change his mind? or is he right? i know all cars break, but does the a4 break more than most cars? thanks a lot for your help in advance guys


----------



## zombieattack (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: so im trying to buy an a4 (dingguhlbary)*

There isn't any car on the road that is less likely to break then another. It all depends on the previous owner and how it was looked after. Things are going to break no matter what and more expensive cars take the wrap because the parts cost more.
I think i speak for everyone here when i say that no matter what problems our B5's threw at us..we would just fix it and love the car even more. If not we would chuck it and get another.
The B5 is a great car...keep in mind the 03 is a B6. Get the car and love it


----------



## dingguhlbary (Feb 3, 2007)

wait, i thought the b5 ended in 2001? am i mistaken?


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

*Re: (dingguhlbary)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dingguhlbary* »_wait, i thought the b5 ended in 2001? am i mistaken?

Your correct.
Production ran from 1996-2001.5


----------



## zombieattack (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: so im trying to buy an a4 (zombieattack)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dingguhlbary* »_wait, i thought the b5 ended in 2001? am i mistaken?

I was referring to your brothers friend. He drove a B6


----------



## Norma (Apr 26, 2006)

*Good deal?Should i jump on this or leave it be?*

I found an add for an '98 A4 1.8T quattro, 155K on the clock good body and interior. Only catch is the guy broke the timing belt, replaced and said the motor wouldn't start. he's askin $2000 O.B.O. Is it possible only the valves bent and would need to be replaced or is it a common thing for them to stamp the piston?I have a Rabbit and MK2 Jetta that are both kind of in the project stage and am low on cash.I can't help but feel that this is a deal i should jump on though.Is this feeling one to trust or should i wait it out for another A4?(i'm trying to get into a car that won't have me tearing the trans out after 2 days of driving at a time) Thanks guys.


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

*Re: Good deal?Should i jump on this or leave it be? (Norma)*

Most of the valves will be bent. You need to replace all that plus a bunch of other things.
I'd pass. Too much stuff to fool with.


----------



## JrAdrock (Mar 28, 2000)

*Re: Good deal?Should i jump on this or leave it be? (Norma)*

155k Might need a clutch, do it yourself is upwards of 1000 depending on what you want to buy. Have someone do it, and it will be more. The head needs to be replaced. Depending on how bad the incident was, it could go into the bottom end even down the manifold to the turbo. You wont know until you get the head off. That will be up to 4000 depending on if you do it or someone else does maybe more. The front control arms probably need to be replaced as well as the shocks. That can hit upwards of 2000 if someone else does it. I would say most of these amounts are what you could pay. If you know how to do the work yourself, it will obviously be cheaper. Do the suspension, control arms and clutch all in one shot to say time. The biggest thing though is how bad of shape the engine is in. So I would consider those aspects before you make a commitment. If you do decided to go for it, no more than a $1000 to $1200 for that car. Just my opinion.










_Modified by JrAdrock at 12:42 AM 7-17-2007_


----------



## michaelo123 (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Good deal?Should i jump on this or leave it be? (Norma)*

if you are mechanically inclined go for it. i saw that add too. http://www.absolutegerman.com/ has a 1.8 engine for about 1grand last time i looked


----------



## dingguhlbary (Feb 3, 2007)

oh right right. youre saying the b6 and b5 are different. yeah, i should tell him that. thanks


----------



## robbyb413 (May 12, 2002)

*Re: so im trying to buy an a4 (dingguhlbary)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dingguhlbary* »_
so my heart is set on getting this 2000 a4 1.8tq. but my brother keeps talking about problems the car will have. his friend recently had a 2003 a4 and everything just kept breaking. it was funny sometimes, but frustrating most of the time. because of the experience his friend had, he is seriously advocating to not get an a4. 
my brother and i are pretty close, and i usually take his advice on things like this. but is there anything i can say to change his mind? or is he right? i know all cars break, but does the a4 break more than most cars? thanks a lot for your help in advance

There are one or two people in here who just can't seem to get their car running ever. The rest of the world has no probelms with their b5s other than small maintenance issues. Whether it's operator error or just bad luck sometimes something is going to break...
A 2000 is a good bet because towards the end they worked out some little issues that the previous MYs had.



_Modified by robbyb413 at 8:21 AM 7/17/2007_


----------



## liquidicenf (Mar 15, 2007)

*considering buying an A4, butttttttt...*

So my friend has a 97 FWD A4(v6) with an automatic transmission. . .
There is a problem with the tranny i think. The car runs and will only drive in like D1 and D2. And apparently reverse works, but not to well. Is the transmission shot? or could this be an electrical problem? I am not to familiar with the automatic transmission, on the A4, so anyone else have this similar problem?
I'd get it for like $500.. so either way i think i'm gonna buy it.. maybe buy a used transmission off ebay? or have a rebuild?
Share your opinions, thanks! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BONFIRE074 (Dec 30, 2006)

*Questions about buying a 1998.5 A4 2.8 30v 5spd Quattro..*

There is an 1998.5 A4 2.8 30v 5spd Quattro being sold here locally and i went to check it out last night. To me it looked like a very nice car, just needed a good wash and wax. The car has 117k on it, the owner has had it for the past 5 years and got it at 35k. He has all receipts for everything that has been done to it which was also a good feeling buying a car. Recently the fallowing work has been done:
Upper Control arms, tie rod ends, sway bar links
Brakes and rotors
Timing belt, water pump, thermostat, coolant flush service
Drive belts
Wheel Bearings
Alignment
So i took it on the highway and had it up to about 80mph, let it idle for a while after, i didnt hear any ticking, and i had him rev the motor up to about 3-4k so i could hear how it sounded. Everything seemed fine to me, but my question is what else is there to look for before buying?
thanks


----------



## dingguhlbary (Feb 3, 2007)

*buying a used a4???*

what kind of things should i be looking for in a used audi?
i read this
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2080285
but it only gives a little bit on what to look out for. most of it just tells you what the year differences are. so if anyone has a link or something that can help me out, that would be cool. 
im just looking for possible things that are problems that i can test out and stuff. thanks in advance


----------



## chaos2984 (Nov 10, 2005)

*Re: buying a used a4??? (dingguhlbary)*

just look at the cars body how bad the paint is or isnt. look for maintaince history. get a carfax. ask y he is selling it if its not a dealer. make sure everything works in it. Scan the ecu for codes. just stuff like that


----------



## vee-dubbin (Oct 31, 2003)

*Hey guys thinking about getting a A4*

Sup guys. I currently have owned vws all my life and finally thinking about getting a preowned b5 A4 like 2002-2005 model. 
Couple questions I had such as do the A4's have timing chains or belts?
and what type of common problems should i watch out for?
thanks.
antonio http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## verb.move (Jun 30, 2006)

*Re: Hey guys thinking about getting a A4 (vee-dubbin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vee-dubbin* »_Sup guys. I currently have owned vws all my life and finally thinking about getting a preowned b5 A4 like 2002-2005 model. 
Couple questions I had such as do the A4's have timing chains or belts?
and what type of common problems should i watch out for?
thanks.
antonio http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

2002-2005 is the b6. these are the b5 forums(1995-2001)


----------



## anthony914 (Jul 3, 2007)

*Input on this A4*

I was really want a silver one, but i think this will do?
Any input:?


----------



## dingguhlbary (Feb 3, 2007)

youre not looking for a manual?


----------



## anthony914 (Jul 3, 2007)

I am but the only manual ones im find are forest green and cloth seats....


----------



## anthony914 (Jul 3, 2007)

is this a fair price:
http://seattle.craigslist.org/....html


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

*Re: (anthony914)*


_Quote, originally posted by *anthony914* »_is this a fair price:
http://seattle.craigslist.org/....html

Hell no. Door dings and 110k and he wants 9k?
Try 8k.


----------



## TallaiMan (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: (Harv)*

Uhhh... I bought this for $7,500 - minus the aftermarket stuff - and it's a year newer than that.








I'd advise you to wait until you find a better one with a manual transmission for around 6-8K.



_Modified by TallaiMan at 7:10 AM 8-8-2007_


----------



## JrAdrock (Mar 28, 2000)

*Re: (TallaiMan)*

I have a 99 A4 quattro 1.8t manual (silver) that im looking to part with. I want to make a leap to the b6 realm.


----------



## dubbass33 (Jul 26, 2006)

*1996 Audi A4 2.8L V6 Quattro.*

I'm looking into getting a green 1996 Audi A4 2.8L V6 Quattro 5speed manual, 258,xxx miles. any problems with this car?


----------



## TallaiMan (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: 1996 Audi A4 2.8L V6 Quattro. (dubbass33)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubbass33* »_I'm looking into getting a green 1996 Audi A4 2.8L V6 Quattro 5speed manual, *258,xxx miles*. any problems with this car? 

Unless you're getting the car as a gift, your problem is in bold.


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

*Re: 1996 Audi A4 2.8L V6 Quattro. (TallaiMan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TallaiMan* »_
Unless you're getting the car as a gift, your problem is in bold.

I'd buy its for super cheap just to say I have a 258,000 mile A4.


----------



## dubbass33 (Jul 26, 2006)

*Re: 1996 Audi A4 2.8L V6 Quattro. (Harv)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Harv* »_
I'd buy its for super cheap just to say I have a 258,000 mile A4. 

i'm getting the car for dirt cheap with a trade in. what should i look for in terms of normal maintenance? timing chains, etc?


----------



## anthony914 (Jul 3, 2007)

*Re: 1996 Audi A4 2.8L V6 Quattro. (dubbass33)*

1996 AUDI A4 V6 2.8L 5speed QUATTRO 114k NICE! - $6500
Hello all! I am selling my clean 1996 Audi A4, it's a 5 speed, smooth V6 2.8L engine, 114k miles, beautiful Pearl White on clean tan leather interior. Car runs very smooth, bought it 2+ years ago, have had NO issues with it other than the ignition recall (done) and changing the coolant sensor about a year ago. The only thing she will need soon is the Timing Belt coming at 120k and I have a very good friend of mine who has his own shop and can give you a really good deal on the work. It appears the car has some Sport springs on it (bought it like that with the 16" Passat wheels with like new tires). There are a couple of imperfections in the paint (rear and front bumper) but everything else looks good and the climate control unit screen goes blank sometimes then comes back if you press the middle of it so it seems that there is a bad connection somewhere. I almost forgot, it has the Bose Sound System with the CD Changer located in the trunk, all OEM stuff. I can't think of anything else, e-mail me if you have any questions. Price is negotiable so toss some offers my way or come out and take a look at it. Thanks... onto the pics now: 



















_Modified by anthony914 at 11:57 AM 8-11-2007_


----------



## anthony914 (Jul 3, 2007)

^^^^ hows that one?


----------



## zombieattack (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: (anthony914)*

Bro this is for the "Should i buy". You want to post that here
http://forums.fourtitude.com/zeroforum?id=903


----------



## TallaiMan (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: (zombieattack)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zombieattack* »_Bro this is for the "Should i buy". You want to post that here
http://forums.fourtitude.com/zeroforum?id=903










I think he just copied over an ad for a car that he is interested in...


----------



## zombieattack (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: (TallaiMan)*








If so i apologize. It looks clean, corners are cleared and so are the side markers too.
*The only thing she will need soon is the Timing Belt coming at 120k and I have a very good friend of mine who has his own shop and can give you a really good deal on the work*--thats a bit sketchy to me i dont know maybe hes serious.
if you want a driver and never mean to mod it for speed then its cool, if you want to mod it for speed you may want to look into the 1.8T.


----------



## anthony914 (Jul 3, 2007)

i was browsing on audizine and found a threado n 2.8 upgrades and i think i could throw a chip, intake, and exhaust into it


----------



## zombieattack (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: (anthony914)*

The 2.8 in 96 and 97 was a 12V and you get very little gains if any with a chip. 98 and up had a 30V and you can get a supercharger for it and its puts out around 300hp. Search around, they 1.8T is cheaper to mod.


----------



## stagger_lee (Jun 13, 2006)

*00 Avant - What do you guys think about this price?*

Mileage is a bit high, but I am familiar with maintenance. I have been looking for an avant or sedan in this color (drool), but avant is even better. What do you guys think? I want to go check it out today and check body/interior closer. Just looking for a little incouragement or discouragement before I go. Thanks all!








http://orangecounty.craigslist....html


_Modified by stagger_lee at 3:31 PM 8-14-2007_


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

*Re: 00 Avant - What do you guys think about this price? (stagger_lee)*

$6500 isnt bad for a 2000.


----------



## skiba (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: 00 Avant - What do you guys think about this price? (Harv)*

hmm thats an awesome color, and an avant to boot! I say bite


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: 00 Avant - What do you guys think about this price? (Love 4 Veedub)*

Looks like a solid car for the price. The ext. color is nice. 
I wouldn't be discouraged by the miles, as the price makes up for it. 
Id say you should at least go check it out in person. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VReihenmotor6 (Dec 12, 2001)

*1997 A4 1.8t fwd manual, tell me about them*

pic for clicks:








tell me about the 97 front wheel drive 5 speed 1.8t cars
are they reliable?
what goes wrong on them?
what type of mileage can I expect?
did they come with factory keyless?


----------



## skiba (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: 1997 A4 1.8t fwd manual, tell me about them (VReihenmotor6)*

Reliabe? ehh its still a VAG product, electrical gremlins for sure..
If it was maintained well you should be okay..
expect to do a turbo if it wasn't done yet..
do a timing belt if it wasn't done, mileage you can expect well into the 100's for a 97..
I believe all of them came with keyless entry..
But as for what to expect..A failry solid car with some rattles/creaking..Annoying electrical problems with your display/ lights going dim stupid things like that..
If you're looking for a sure footed fun ride find a quattro


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: 1997 A4 1.8t fwd manual, tell me about them (VReihenmotor6)*

fwd ? ... looks like a passat to me


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: 00 Avant - What do you guys think about this price? (Gti.1love.1life)*

do it, decent price for a 2000


----------



## ymracinginc (Jun 3, 2007)

*Re: 00 Avant - What do you guys think about this price? (Lazer Viking)*

awesome price, beautiful car, decent mileaga (especially for the price) at least check it out in person make sure everything is tight


----------



## VReihenmotor6 (Dec 12, 2001)

*Re: 1997 A4 1.8t fwd manual, tell me about them (Lazer Viking)*

did all the a4s have steering wheel radio controls?


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

*Re: 1997 A4 1.8t fwd manual, tell me about them (VReihenmotor6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VReihenmotor6* »_did all the a4s have steering wheel radio controls?

No. In fact, none of them do.


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: 1997 A4 1.8t fwd manual, tell me about them (Harv)*

the only controlls on the b5 would be the tiptronic controlls


----------



## geoff16vII (May 26, 2005)

*Re: 00 Avant - What do you guys think about this price? (ymracinginc)*

mileage isnt the only factor, if you know the maintenance like you say than it shouldnt really be an issue. love that its an avant, id go for it at that price. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## geoff16vII (May 26, 2005)

*Re: 1997 A4 1.8t fwd manual, tell me about them (Lazer Viking)*

is it just me, or is that a 2.8l quattro? 
anyway, i have a 97 1.8t, granted its a quattro, but i love it. as long as the car has been cared for you should be ok. t belt is a must, i still have the stock turbo but im low mileage for the age. i get decent mpg if i drive like i should....as with any car


----------



## zombieattack (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: 1997 A4 1.8t fwd manual, tell me about them (geoff16vII)*


_Quote, originally posted by *geoff16vII* »_is it just me, or is that a 2.8l quattro? 


I see a quattro badge and the chrome trim. 
I love mine. I have the 97 2.8Q.


----------



## geoff16vII (May 26, 2005)

*Re: 1997 A4 1.8t fwd manual, tell me about them (zombieattack)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zombieattack* »_
I see a quattro badge and the chrome trim. 

thats what i mean, not sure if thats the actual car the OP is after, but it doesnt look like a FWD 1.8t


----------



## zombieattack (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: 1997 A4 1.8t fwd manual, tell me about them (geoff16vII)*

agreed.


----------



## geoff16vII (May 26, 2005)

*Re: 1997 A4 1.8t fwd manual, tell me about them (zombieattack)*

i never even saw that white car a few posts up. i love those passat wheels


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: 1997 A4 1.8t fwd manual, tell me about them (geoff16vII)*


_Quote, originally posted by *geoff16vII* »_
thats what i mean, not sure if thats the actual car the OP is after, but it doesnt look like a FWD 1.8t

I would imagine it is just a random car he found, It has 2.8L wheels and a quattro badge. So your right about it not looking like the car he described.


----------



## VReihenmotor6 (Dec 12, 2001)

*Re: 1997 A4 1.8t fwd manual, tell me about them (geoff16vII)*


_Quote, originally posted by *geoff16vII* »_
thats what i mean, not sure if thats the actual car the OP is after, but it doesnt look like a FWD 1.8t

its not its the first pic I could find
the car I'm looking at is white perl
I saw it today and I think I'm gonna get it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## geoff16vII (May 26, 2005)

*Re: 1997 A4 1.8t fwd manual, tell me about them (Gti.1love.1life)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gti.1love.1life* »_
I would imagine it is just a random car he found, *It has 2.8L wheels *and a quattro badge. So your right about it not looking like the car he described.

not to nitpick, but those wheels also come on 1.8t's http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Jeremy Chan (Aug 19, 2007)

*A4 Avant Issues/maintenance...what are they?*

I might purchase this car and have tried searching the archives for issues but I've only come up with the regular maintenance (e.g. timing belt, oil, etc.)
Is there anything significant that I need to know about this car when I check it out? Thanks!


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

*Re: A4 Avant Issues/maintenance...what are they? (Jeremy Chan)*

Well, if there was something so significant worth saying it would of already been in the FAQ thread.
Good luck on your purchase.


----------



## nduetime (Mar 22, 2003)

*Avant questions - possible 1st purchase*

I've been dying for an audi avant for a long time now and have been searching. I've asked a few questions about them here awhile back. Now I'm back.
I read somewhere that said 2000 was the more reliable year for audi in general. This was by a saler of a 2000 audi though, so I'm not sure if I can trust that. I value the opinions of the readers here more than a saler. 
I found one in an area I will be at this weekend and want to ask this before I contact them. It's a 97 a4 1.8t. It's got high miles 170k and has some problems. according to add anti-lock computer is not working as well as airbag sensor. Dents on the front fender and rear quarter pannel. I'm trying to attach a picture to view. Can anyone tell me how much work that rear quarter panel is going to be to fix. I'd like to do it myself. This would be my first project but I can get some help from someone that knows what to do. 
How are the 97's? First year of B5 right? That's not a plus but the price that it is going for is. New brakes, and suspension, turbo probably I can assume given the miles. Not sure the transmission though...were they offered in a auto by chance (hope not). 
Through out all the thoughts and comments please. http://images.craigslist.org/0...6.jpg


----------



## verb.move (Jun 30, 2006)

1998 was the first year of the a4 avant in the US.
i assume that when you say the "anti lock computer isnt working" you mean the abs computer isnt working. if it is what i think it is, you can have it fixed by someone on ebay for about $200, or take it to your dealership and it is pretty damn expensive. fixing the airbag light is pretty expensive , too, if i remember correctly.
id say keep looking, there are better condition, lower mile ones out there.
first year of b5 in the us is 1996. first year of the 1.8t in the us is 1997, but like i said, i doubt it is a 1997.
many will say that the 1999.5(the ".5" is important) is the best year because you get the benefits of the facelift, but you keep the AEB 1.8T engine and drive by cable.
oh, btw, good choice on wanting an avant! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by verb.move at 10:24 PM 8-21-2007_


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

*Re: (verb.move)*

If its an Avant, its not a 97.


----------



## nduetime (Mar 22, 2003)

*Re: (verb.move)*

thanks for the reply.
I made a mistake in the orginal post. I believe it's a '99.
My desire for the avant started from a friends 2001 Jetta wagon. Ever since then a wagon has been on my mind. The problem is finding one that's a 1.8t (better gas milage), within my price range (not at the price of my arm and leg) and one that is not halfway accross the country.
Here is the like to the add...http://reno.craigslist.org/car/400251752.html.


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

*Re: (nduetime)*

Yeah, pass on that car. Lots of stuff going on I wouldn't want to deal with. Plus 170k is alot for a 99.


----------



## nduetime (Mar 22, 2003)

*Re: (Harv)*








[email protected] so. Thanks-b.


----------



## nduetime (Mar 22, 2003)

is there a year of cars that I should be looking for to make it that much more difficult in my search for a good avant?


----------



## dan_silver (Apr 11, 2007)

*I need your opinion on this car 1.8TQ AEB Content*

Hi all, 
I am looking to get myself into a B5 A4 1.8TQ 99-01 and I found this on autotrader.com 
http://www.autotrader.com/fyc/...t=137
I need to know what you guys think of it overall ?
I am looking for a maintained A4 B5 Daily driver, and this one even thought it has 144K with all the maintenance I think that $5,750 is not bad at all. 
However the fact that the Head Gasket was changed at 100k is bothering me, preventive maintenance or it had to be done because it blew ? 
Used and abused ? what do u guys think ? I think its a gorgeous B5 with the rare Santorin Blue exterior and the colormatched dash and beige seats and doors.

Thanks in advance. 

_Modified by dan_silver at 3:13 AM 8-22-2007_

_Modified by dan_silver at 3:16 AM 8-22-2007_


_Modified by dan_silver at 3:42 AM 8-22-2007_


----------



## dan_silver (Apr 11, 2007)

anyone ??


----------



## dan_silver (Apr 11, 2007)

ttt


----------



## SuperchargedA4 (Jul 19, 2007)

It's a 1.8T. You should feel lucky that the head gaskets went out before you bought it. The fact that they were replaced is probably a good thing. Unless there is an underlying problem for why they went, like overheating. Probably just general maintanance.


----------



## dan_silver (Apr 11, 2007)

*Re: (SuperchargedA4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SuperchargedA4* »_It's a 1.8T. You should feel lucky that the head gaskets went out before you bought it. The fact that they were replaced is probably a good thing. Unless there is an underlying problem for why they went, like overheating. Probably just general maintanance.

thanks for the input http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TallaiMan (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: (SuperchargedA4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SuperchargedA4* »_It's a 1.8T. You should feel lucky that the head gaskets went out before you bought it. The fact that they were replaced is probably a good thing. Unless there is an underlying problem for why they went, like overheating. Probably just general maintanance.

Is a headgasket a general maintenance item on a 1.8T?








No.


----------



## dan_silver (Apr 11, 2007)

*Re: (TallaiMan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TallaiMan* »_
Is a headgasket a general maintenance item on a 1.8T?








No. 

i think that a head gasket job would go under the "major overhaul" categorie, but I know some folks replace them on high mileage engines as preventive maintenance. again it could be a few things - blown gasket or the engine might have been buring oil, compression problems, those are some of the reasons I can think of...


----------



## C_Dub06 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Audi A4 question.*

I have a co-worker that is intrested in buying a new car. He has come down to 2 cars. Audi A4 and a TSX Acura.
I would like to see if you guys can direct me to the correct place where i can find the Pro's and Con's acount Audi A4's and information on maintance and stuff.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## SLVVR6 (Dec 19, 2000)

*Audi Buying Questions*

I have read tons and think I know quite a bit about these cars. My search is down to a 2001 A4 1.8t with sport package and black leather. Needs the timing belt done, but other than that, looks really clean. One big concern. The lady who is selling it told me some things that worried me. She said she had to take it to the dealer for recall work. She said a warning light came on and the car started acting sluggish. I asked her if it was the oil pressure warning light or CEL. She couldn't remember. She also mentioned that the repair was covered under recall (think i already mentioned that but whatever). My question, is the sludge issue considered a recall event and if the warning light came on and she immediatly pulled the car over, is there anything to worry about with it? She said it is fine now?? Whatever that is worth. It might have been CEL for coil packs as well right? I am working on getting the service history from her.


----------



## skiba (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: Audi Buying Questions (SLVVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SLVVR6* »_I have read tons and think I know quite a bit about these cars. My search is down to a 2001 A4 1.8t with sport package and black leather. Needs the timing belt done, but other than that, looks really clean. One big concern. The lady who is selling it told me some things that worried me. She said she had to take it to the dealer for recall work. *She said a warning light came on and the car started acting sluggish.* I asked her if it was the oil pressure warning light or CEL. She couldn't remember. She also mentioned that the repair was covered under recall (think i already mentioned that but whatever). My question, is the sludge issue considered a recall event and if the warning light came on and she immediatly pulled the car over, is there anything to worry about with it? She said it is fine now?? Whatever that is worth. It might have been CEL for coil packs as well right? I am working on getting the service history from her.

Most likely was a coilpack issue/misfiring, How long ago was that? (mileage wise)..
If it was considerable amount of time and the problem hasn't surfaced i wouldn't worry about it, If it's clean and for the right price i would bite, the seller sounds honest at the least, plus woman drivers http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rypivolks. (Mar 17, 2007)

*new to the audi world*

so I've always owned vws. mostly mk2. my girlfriend wants to get a Audi because it come with awd. she found a 98 a4 2.8 with 86k for 9k and a 01 a4 1.8t for with 115k for 8500. which one would be the best to get. shes not playing on moding it or anything like that. what car would be the more reliable one to get? thanks


----------



## geoff16vII (May 26, 2005)

*Re: new to the audi world (rypivolks.)*

the 1.8t would be my pick, but the price seems a little high for the mileage, then again, mileage doesnt really mean ****. pick the cleaner one, the one with more service records and the one that has had all the **** you dont want to have to do, done.


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

*Re: new to the audi world (rypivolks.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rypivolks.* »_ my girlfriend wants to get a Audi because it come with a high status symbol

.....

But there are so many different things that can sway the price. I can't tell just based on miles.


----------



## audiontz (Sep 10, 2003)

i would go with the lower milage 2.8 very reliable engine where the 1.8 needs its maintnance or bad things can happen. Like the post above as long as it has maintnence recoreds you should be good. Also make sure the timing belt was done on either car. 
I have heard horror storys from stuff like that.


----------



## robbyb413 (May 12, 2002)

*Re: (audiontz)*

The token FUD post from the 2.8 owner. The 1.8T doesn't need any more or less maintenance than any other engine. Stop living in fear.
You sound like me, afraid to switch from Verizon to Sprint because I don't want to miss calls even though the price is so much better. All over some service availability claims, even though CDMA signal is CDMA signal.










_Modified by robbyb413 at 10:13 AM 9/4/2007_


----------



## rypivolks. (Mar 17, 2007)

*Re: (robbyb413)*

she either wants an Audi or a Subaru. im the one that told her to get an Audi to stay on the German side. she drives a vr6 jetta right now and shes trying to get rid of it because it has 195k on it. i was thinking the same thing about going with the 2.8. is that year come with the 30v?


----------



## 88cabbygti (Mar 25, 2006)

*Thinking of buying a 99.5 a4 1.8t need some info*

Alright heres the deal, ive had my share of volkswagens over the years and now my girl and I are looking into buying a 99.5 a4 1.8t. It has 88xxxkm on it ,very clean interior, few scratches on the exterior but the dealer is going to fix them, all around seems to look good. They are asking just over 11gs for it. Is this a reasonable price?? Is there anything in the engine/body/interior i should look out for?? What is the gas mileage like on them?
Anyways I am sure this topic has been posted a million times but it would really help me out to get some answers or a website that will lead me to answers, as i already checked out the faq.
Thanks,
Kevin


----------



## Corrado Seeker (Apr 10, 2005)

*'99 Audi A4 1.8t Quattro 5-spd?*

Came across what looks like a steller deal. The car has 107k on it and is completely stock. Looks very clean inside and out. It's going through a check at the dealer Monday to make sure it's fairly sound mechanically. I can get the car for about 5k. Sound like a good deal? Any pointers to look for?
I've owned a 1.8t in '01 VW Jetta trim. I had it from 15k to 45k. I know a lot in terms of the VW side of things, but is there anything Audi specific I should look out for? What maintenance can I expect at 107k?
I'll have a carfax and I can probably speak to the owner who traded it in...


----------



## verb.move (Jun 30, 2006)

check if it is prefacelift 1999 or facelift 1999.
look at the FAQ at the top of the page for things to look out for.


----------



## abbeybluegti (Jul 7, 2003)

*Re: might be jumping ship into an avant (clone)*

01 1.8TQ with 31k. Car has xenons, sport, and celebration pkg. 5spd of course. What do i need to watch for? and how much below book are these going for?


----------



## pwowi (Jan 5, 2007)

*buying an A4*

I'm looking at buying a 98 1.8t quattro with 100,000 miles for my wife and need some opinions. first it seems to wander slightly, second I'm wondering about turbo life and reliabilityand any other issues that I sould look for. thanks!!


----------



## madmax34 (May 3, 2007)

*Lookin into getting this, let me kno what you think!!!!!*

99 A4 2.8L, it has 69,000 miles on it, they are asking 10,000 obo for it, alot of upgrades, some to mention 19" wheels, remote start and Clifford alarm, Magnaflow exhaust, RS4 Rieger bodykit, 2 12" subs in custom enclosure.
here are some pics let me know what you think.


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

*Re: Lookin into getting this, let me kno what you think!!!!! (madmax34)*

Honestly? 
The ugliest thing I've ever seen in a long time. 
I don't even want to get in why it's such a disaster. I'd be embarrassed to drive that thing.
There, I was honest.


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: Lookin into getting this, let me kno what you think!!!!! (Harv)*

it looks clean on the outside
http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif hp evo's
http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif rieger body kit
http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 2.8
http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif tip
http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif two piece lights
http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif rs4 badges


----------



## 98audiquatrro (Aug 10, 2007)

if u get rid of the rims and the body kit it is very nice. The price is very fair. I paid $11,995 for my 98 with 64,000k


----------



## gli_ryan (Nov 12, 2005)

*Re: (98audiquatrro)*

i just picked up a clean 99.5 1.8tq for 6000, plus 500 for registration and taxes. it came from a used car lot http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif . it was clean so i decided to get it. it has 138k on it, needs a timing belt and some ball joints i think, i didn't know those things when i got it. he just fixed the abs module, fuel sender, some caliper thing and the turn signal stalk. was that a "fair" price? after noticing it needed a timing belt i thought i might have over paid...


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

*Re: (gli_ryan)*

It wasn't a bad price. You could of got it cheaper tho.


----------



## royalaird (Aug 22, 2007)

*Audi A4 ko4 question*

Ok so i went to look at this audi tonight that im thinking about buying. its a 1997 with a ko4 giac chip and some other go fast goodies. My old car was a 2000 golf with every add on possible except a bigger turbo. I was at stage 2+ but this audi today just didnt seem to have the balls that my old car did. I understand the weight and all wheel drive things, but i still was looking for more. I was just wondering if this is normal feeling or what. Here is a pic what do u think, should i buy


----------



## docurley (Jun 16, 2004)

Does it have a K04 or just the chip plus if you read the K04 project you will see if it has all the bit's to make the K04 do it's stuff it maybe just a K04 with a GIAC K03 map and if thats tha case you wont see much at all.


----------



## sirswank (Mar 17, 2003)

*Re: Audi A4 ko4 question ([email protected])*

looks like it's sitting on stock suspension, and that front mount gives the indication that someone either partially parted out the car, or didn't mod carefully. 
as asked above, does it have the bigger turbo, injectors and exhaust to go with the programming?
is it throwing any codes? 
if you're already unimpressed, i wouldn't spend the money to buy it then chase down your goals, however, if things are sorted out it has much potential. 
i don't know what "stage 2" is in GTI speak, so please clarify. i've only got a chip in my 2000 and it's fast enough for me.


----------



## royalaird (Aug 22, 2007)

*Re: Audi A4 ko4 question (sirswank)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sirswank* »_looks like it's sitting on stock suspension, and that front mount gives the indication that someone either partially parted out the car, or didn't mod carefully. 
as asked above, does it have the bigger turbo, injectors and exhaust to go with the programming?
is it throwing any codes? 
if you're already unimpressed, i wouldn't spend the money to buy it then chase down your goals, however, if things are sorted out it has much potential. 
i don't know what "stage 2" is in GTI speak, so please clarify. i've only got a chip in my 2000 and it's fast enough for me. 

It has exhaust downpipe front mount injectors but only 380 so im thinking i would need to replace those, maybe get something like 440, but i had in my old golf exhaust, dp, fmic,stage 2 clutch,chip,intake,dv, so thats about what it has now except for the clutch so maybe im just not used to the all wheel drive. And the stock suspension is becasue he lived on a back road in wv


----------



## gli_ryan (Nov 12, 2005)

*Re: Audi A4 ko4 question ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
It has exhaust downpipe front mount injectors but only 380 so im thinking i would need to replace those, maybe get something like 440, but i had in my old golf exhaust, dp, fmic,stage 2 clutch,chip,intake,dv, so thats about what it has now except for the clutch so maybe im just not used to the all wheel drive. 


i vote longest run on, most confusing sentence EVER!
how much for that audi?


----------



## royalaird (Aug 22, 2007)

*Re: Audi A4 ko4 question (gli_ryan)*

4 and sorry i hate to use proper english


----------



## robbyb413 (May 12, 2002)

*Re: Audi A4 ko4 question ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
It has exhaust downpipe front mount injectors but only 380 so im thinking i would need to replace those

440s would be for a BT. 380s would be for a k04 with an uprated file. Shouldn't need to change those out for any reason at this point, as long as it has the software to support it.


----------



## SpnksVW (Dec 21, 2004)

*New to the Audi world... Kinda? I need a little help from you A4 owners*

Years ago i owned a 4000 CS Quattro and ever since getting rid of it I have always wanted another. I have since owned several VW's so i know the quarks of owning a German car. 
I have been looking at “newer” cars since I want to upgrade my daily driver (96 jetta) and a 2001 Audi Quattro 70K miles is posted locally that I test drove today. There is the common LCD display with lines in it problem and car develops a slight vibration at 45+ miles per hour. Other then that the car is really clean. 
I read thru the FAQs and I see the only fix for the LCD is to replace the cluster at 750+ dollars in parts. Does the reprogramming need to be done for the mileage? Does it have something to do with the ECU knowing the car does not have “0” miles on it? What happens if you don’t reprogram it? So what if the mileage is off? 
I didn’t check the rear diff to detect any leaks and I will do that the next time I see the car…..
There are no records on the car so I cant see if the timing chain /water pump/ tensioner has been done. That’s first on my list of things to when I get it. If I don’t do it myself what are the cost to have the dealer do it? 
Is there anything else I should look out for? 

Looks like this....










_Modified by SpnksVW at 6:42 PM 9-22-2007_


----------



## limbs (Sep 20, 2007)

*Re: New to the Audi world... Kinda? I need a little help from you A4 owners (SpnksVW)*

Definitely go for the routine maintenance, I did the same in my 96. Think about changing your fuel filter as well. Around 55mph I got a little shimmy in my car. I got an alignment after changing the rims and tires and it’s been great.







welcome to audi!!!


----------



## gregg3gs (May 15, 2004)

*Re: New to the Audi world... Kinda? I need a little help from you A4 owners (SpnksVW)*

Does the reprogramming need to be done for the mileage? 
If you get a new cluster than anybody with vag-com can do this for you.
If you can pull carfax on the car, it will tell you who sold it originally. You will see what dealer sold the car and if you call them they may have records of it (at least in my case I got mine)
Timing belt.... change it no later than 80k. The dealer will charge about $1500, anybody else will do this for about $800 and if you can do it yourself the parts will run you about $280 plus $100 for the manual (do get the paper version) You won't need special tools other than typical vw tools.
Any questions you have, just post them. Everybody here is pritty good to answer them without bs.
Check FAQ page as well.


----------



## SpnksVW (Dec 21, 2004)

*Re: New to the Audi world... Kinda? I need a little help from you A4 owners (gregg3gs)*

Its at a used car lot and they pulled it (carfax) but i didnt even ask for it. I wanted to look around first before just jumping into it. 
Thanks for the info! 
I built this, not that matters. The list of stuff i have added to it is pretty much endless. Working on cars is nothing new to me. 

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view

















Looks like this with some RH cups








This is my other toy.


----------



## gregg3gs (May 15, 2004)

*Re: New to the Audi world... Kinda? I need a little help from you A4 owners (SpnksVW)*

you definitely would not have a problem doing the timing belt yourself. If you drop the front end than it's just a piece of cake.
Parts are a bit more expensive, but you are buying an audi and after you drive (you are getting a quattro? right) it you will enjoy the heck out of it.
Good luck.


----------



## jpsilver125 (Sep 26, 2007)

*To buy or not to buy.*

Hello everyone. as you can tell i am new to this site but i read everyday at least once for the past 3 months straight. i have been trying to gain as much knowledge as i can on the audi a4 b5's because i absolutely love them. i have been sort of looking for one for sale, but havent had quite enough money. Now heres the good news. i found a 1996 audi a4 2.8lq 5 speed for sale. it is green with tan leather interior. it is the first year the b5's were made but it only has 97k on it. The car is selling for $1900 but that is due to some damage. there are scrapes and dents on the lower part of a door and there is a hole in the catalytic converter. The true question is should i buy it or not? i have been wanting an audi for quite some time and now is a good chance but i do not want to make the wrong decision of buying on impulse. should i wait and buy a newer one for a little bit more money, or should i buy the cheaper one and put some money into it. i know there is a large picture gallery thread but if you guys could please post your green audis that would be cool just so i could see a few of them. Thanks guys. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: To buy or not to buy. (jpsilver125)*

skip, find something newer.. any 96 owner here will tell you that
if you have your heart set on the 2.8, atleast get a 98+ so you dont get stuck with the 12v 2.8


----------



## SuperchargedA4 (Jul 19, 2007)

I agree with him. If you want to do any mods at all, you are going to be very limited in your choices with the 2.8. I would wait around for a 1.8T so that when you do have something, you aren't stuck with something you can't mod. If you are looking for a daily driver, you can't go wrong with the 2.8.


----------



## Hrv-Vento (May 11, 2002)

*1998/99 A4 1.8t..not sure???*

Just a question...looking to buy a cheap 98/99 a4 1.8t...I have theLexus SUV for the family..but the a4 is for work...i work far away and in winter the quattro is perfect....and my land rover is killing me...but I still love it








anyway...I was wondering about space...front and back...now the back is for my 1 year old in car seat and my 8 year old...is ther more then anough space in the back?
The front, my wife is 5,6 and I am 6,4...do you think the front is enought overall space..length, width, headroom??
Also, what about safety..??
I did find a 1998 A8 with 149K for about $3800...I am really tempted...but unsure...do not know too much about the A8
Thanks guys for all the input...


----------



## rmkonrad (Feb 16, 2006)

*thinking bout joining the audi club ..*

hey guys ive been in the dub scene for over a year now. driving a vr6.. but i really want to get a 1.8T audi.. i was thinking of buying one with like 75-90 k on it.. is that mileage reasonable??? When do the turbos usually go on these cars?? and also if id do a turbo swap to lets say a ko4... how long would the engine run (mileage wise). 
also, whats the difference between the 150hp motor and the 170hp motor? 


_Modified by rmkonrad at 9:45 PM 9-30-2007_


----------



## formerfreeagent (Oct 9, 2007)

*Purchasing an A4 and I need some advice.*

Okay so here it is guys,
I am 17 and have a 1961 vw bug. I am currently selling the car for a bunch of reasons and while looking for a new car I stumbled upon a great deal for an a4.... sadly that deal fell through before my car paned out and thusly I had to start looking again but I have decided that an A4 is truely what I want.
I keep looking and finding things but I need some questions answered first and I was told the guys here at fourtitude could point me in the right direction.
Okay I am looking at a 1999-2001
anything I need to know about these years?
Any horror stories mistakes by our german friends any wiring gremlins specific to these years? you know what I am looking for all the bad news we leave out when talking about our favorite cars.
Also I have much VW experiance but not so much Audi. I know the engine and chasis are VERY similar if not identical in some models and I know vw is very reliable for a long time but how long is TOO long. Whaat is alot of miles for these cars? How do the perform when they have 100k + miles on them? What would you suggest doing and looking at when looking for a car?
Thanks for the help guys.
I hope I posted this in the right place these forums kinda confuse me...
Taylor


----------



## GsR (Dec 18, 2005)

*Re: Purchasing an A4 and I need some advice. (formerfreeagent)*


_Quote, originally posted by *formerfreeagent* »_
Any horror stories mistakes by our german friends any wiring gremlins specific to these years? 


yes, there are some
here is a summary of what to look out for when buying one
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2080285


----------



## 20vMatt (Oct 9, 2007)

my A4 has like 130k miles and everything still works amazingly... I'd ssay the key things to look for when you're leaning towards one will 100k-ish, would be that the timing belt has been done recently...the water pump, and if manual make sure the clutch still has life (i spent over 1000 to replace the clutch and flywheel in my car)

I think ultimately you will be very happy with your purchase. You will find that it can be the biggest pain in the ass, but you'll always love it.


----------



## robbyb413 (May 12, 2002)

*Re: Purchasing an A4 and I need some advice. (GsR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GsR* »_
yes, there are some


Are you sure you know what wiring gremlins _are_? Old corrados have electrical gremlins. A4s do not. Just the common electrical fail points of ALL VWAG products... coil packs, MAFs, coolant sensors.


----------



## crx168 (Apr 21, 2003)

*considering a 1998 A4 2.8 Quattro - any advice*

Hi Folks, 
I'm considering buying a 98 A4 2.8 Quattro. has over 230,000kms on it. Any advice on what I should look for? 
Any common problems with these A4's that I should prepare to pay for? I'm just forcasting how much I would need to fork out or if there are any problems that are recurring?
Thanks!


----------



## robbyb413 (May 12, 2002)

Yes, my advice is to look out for the DIY/FAQ which will give you all the answers you need on this.


----------



## JP3GTI (Aug 3, 2007)

*Is It worth It?*

I am looking at selling my vw gti 2.0 with like 140,000 on it for $4800, and i bought it for $6,000 9,000 miles ago. I want to get an a4 1.8t 1998 in my area with only 78,000 miles for $5,600, and i want to know if it is worth buying the car and getting rid of mine. Do audi's really have as much problems as people say? Im looking for something that puts you back in your seat and was wondering if i should buy the 1.8t or 2.8. How much do you love your audi b5?


----------



## TurboNasty (Nov 12, 2000)

*Re: Is It worth It? (JP3GTI)*

Chip it, and it wont put you back in your seat, but faster than a 2.0.
As for problems, well you'll get to know the parts guy really well at all your Audi dealerships, and if you cant work on the car your self, you'll put the techs and SAs kids through college.








Audis dont have problems, they just dont like being driven around with old parts on them, so occasionally you have to replace them. My audi decided that it no longer likes its factory central locking system pump, so its probably time for a new one.








Any time anyone asks me if they should get an Audi my answer is always the same, as long as you can wrench away and spare some cash for whatever every few months, go for it, otherwise run.


----------



## a4b5guy28 (Dec 23, 2006)

*Re: Is It worth It? (TurboNasty)*

i love my 2000 a4 1.8t. turbo is always the way to go. i havent had many problems with mine and i bought it about a year ago i would never think of getting rid of it. it has to be one of the best cars i have ever owned


----------



## xwindyx003 (Oct 21, 2007)

*Need some help from the audi guys!!!*

I got offered a deal for 5000 for a 99 audi 1.8t wagon that is currently not running due to what they think is a blow ecu. It is totally in running condition but for some reason loses power when driving. The owner is a female and is totally clueless of what is wrong so she took it a small town shop and got it semi diagnosed and they said it was a possible ecu. So she wants to get rid of it. Supposively it's the wagon on greedspeed.com. Check it out, and tell me if you think it is worth snagging. It's a super clean audi, all stock except for suspension, exhaust and s4 body work. Trying to make a wise decision with 5000$


----------



## geoff16vII (May 26, 2005)

*Re: Need some help from the audi guys!!! (xwindyx003)*

there are 2 avants on that site, and neither are close to stock
the suspension and kit bring the value up, what are the miles?
5k seems a little high for a non running car, unless the miles are very low and the rest of the car is perfect.


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: Need some help from the audi guys!!! (geoff16vII)*

uh... spam ?


----------



## skiba (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: Need some help from the audi guys!!! (Lazer Viking)*

i would see past the whole running thing, considering i would give a genital for an avant, so don't listen to me..


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

*Re: Need some help from the audi guys!!! (xwindyx003)*

Ok;
In your first sentence you say the car currently does not run.
In your second sentence you say the car is in totally running condition.
Totally clueless female yet it has suspension work, exhaust work, and S4 body pieces?
Semi-diagnosed? Give me a break.
Bad ECU? Heh. 

If you can convince me that your not here to spam your website then maybe I won't hand your i.p. over the administrators.


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: Need some help from the audi guys!!! (Harv)*

not to mention in the photo gallery he deffinatly posted a nogaro s4, and not a 96 a4


----------



## dingguhlbary (Feb 3, 2007)

gheeeeeeeeeeeeeey


----------



## ratm_816 (Oct 24, 2007)

Hey guys, im new to this forum and im looking at buying 99 A4 Quatrro. The sales ad lists that it has 95,000 miles. New spark plugs, new k&n air filter, new timing belt, new front brakes, and a new radiatior. Its dark grey with black leather interior. He says it has a loud exhaust that reminds him of a turbo diesel??? I didn't know what to think of that lol.. His asking price is 6,000. Oh and also he said he disconnected the battery and the radio is now in safe mode. If he dosen't have the owners manual anymore is there any other ways about obtaing that code without going to the dealer. I called the dealer and they said it takes about an hour to obtain the code which ends up costing me $102. From the picture it seems to be pretty clean.. Just wondering if guys thought it was a good deal?? Also if there was anything i should look out for..
I was about to buy a 98 A4 quatrro v6 earlier today. I asked and he agreed to replace the coolant resevoir because it was leaking also to replace a vavle cover gasket cause some oil was leaking out and burning off the block. Went to test drive it today and he or his "trusty" mechanic had spray painted the coolant bottle black, a very poor paint job i might add, to make it look like a new one. Only the top was spray painted and he got some paint on the engine bay. Oh and the oil leaking was worse. By the end of the test drive it was leaking coolant in three different spots. He cussed me out when i said i wasn't going to buy the car and he said he had purchased that part from audi...... Ya Right!! 
So im being very careful this time around. Any help is greatly appreciated!! Thanks!


----------



## Je2tta (Nov 27, 2002)

*What do you think of this price?*

I am in the market for an Avant right now. I looked at a couple so far. Today I found one in my area. Heres the details:
-98 Audi A4 Avant
-1.8T 5 speed quattro
-96,000 miles
-Brand new blizzak tires and new rear brakes
-Completely stock
-Black leather interior absolutely perfect
-Silver body color, dent in fender the size of a fist, not very deep, small scratches on the bumper. Otherwise perfect
-Drives excellent, pulls smooth, no vibrations or noises.
-Valve cover gasket seems to be seeping a bit but no leaks other than that.
What is it worth? These are tough to find it seems, so what would you pay? Thanks
-Mike


----------



## czook (Oct 16, 2007)

I just bought a 99.5 a4 avant quattro for 7595.
Couple scratches in paint, minor.
They replaced the clutch because it was catching too high, and the windshield because of a crack.
Test drove it, everything runs perfectly.
95k miles, fully loaded, 6 cd, black on tan leather.
The only thing i'm worried about is that the salesman said it has a timing chain which doesn't need to be changed at all.
Picking it up tommorow.


----------



## Je2tta (Nov 27, 2002)

*Re: (czook)*

i think im gonna throw him a $7500 cash offer and see where he goes from there...he wants $8750


----------



## Je2tta (Nov 27, 2002)

*Re: (Je2tta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Je2tta* »_i think im gonna throw him a $7500 cash offer and see where he goes from there...he wants $8750








well I wound up getting the car for $7300...I asked what his bottom dollar was and he said $7900 and then he asked what I was thinking and I said $7000. He countered with $7500 and then we agreed at $7300. YAY! Pic's coming soon


----------



## OGsixty (Mar 17, 2005)

*Need some info...98 Avant 2.8 quattro 6 shooter*

Ok so im checking out this Avant right now I think its casablanca white. Has all service records and maintained very well new timing belt recently etc. What are things to watch out for? It ran well but there could be an issue could be a VC gasket. 4k for it.Going to get it checked out by a mechanic tomorrow
I have been reading up on the car in the FAQ;s but just wanted a majority input. The car is for the fiance. So probably not going to do any engine mods


----------



## iwantaVW89 (Jun 2, 2006)

*A question*

Ok right now im kind of searching for a different car and i found a 2000 Audi a4 2.8 quattro manual with 45k on it for $9800 do u think this would be a good buy? answers and suggestions appreciated


----------



## iwantaVW89 (Jun 2, 2006)

*Re: A question (iwantaVW89)*

bump...(help)


----------



## levon777 (May 31, 2007)

Is this worth it???
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...ZWDVW


----------



## Mendler (Oct 25, 2001)

*Re: (levon777)*

Checking out a 2001 A4 1.8T 5spd w/ 23,000 miles on it on Friday. City driver, second car. Mint condition (as expected), listed for just under $12 large. Comes with aftermarket alloys w/ rubber as well as original alloys w/ rubber, but not much else. Selling because they have a first car and don't use this one enough.
Obviously a car of this year with that few miles is a bit of a find, but I'm also a little wary about it. Was ideally looking to spend about $9,000 but I'll strike for $12,000 if it means fewer problems and less repairs (and a better resale/tradein value at a later date). Anything I should keep in mind when I'm checking this car out?


----------



## JeTLi427 (Oct 8, 2007)

*buying a 98 1.8t q......please advise on the turbo*

hi all.....im buying a 98 a4 1.8q
from a friend of my mothers.
the car is in mint condition and never beatin on.
it has 140k on it has had all these things replaced:
timing belt,all control arms/bushings,startor,abs computer,
wheel bearings.......
these are all the majors.
i have driven the car and comming from a jetta 2.0
i say,,,,,,very nice.
i am wondering though about the turbo.........
how long do they last before they fail,loose power?
thanks in advance


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

*Re: buying a 98 1.8t q......please advise on the turbo (JeTLi427)*

It's an act of god. 
Seriously, we can't tell you when it's going to fail. They don't have a set time limit when they just decide to quit. It's just a random thing. 
Granted, certain things can shorten the life of a turbo, but we can't pinpoint a mileage.


----------



## JeTLi427 (Oct 8, 2007)

understandible.....
though i would think that since its a 98...
there are shurly owners that have had to replace them by now.
i just wanna know at what millage they noticed loss of power,,,or an actual failure.


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: (JeTLi427)*

my k03 turbo went a few months after i bought my car. mine is a 1999.5 and i bought it in 2006 with 78xxx miles.


----------



## JeTLi427 (Oct 8, 2007)

"my k03 turbo went a few months after i bought my car. mine is a 1999.5 and i bought it in 2006 with 78xxx miles."
wow thats not cool....
soorry to hear that.


----------



## geoff16vII (May 26, 2005)

*Re: (JeTLi427)*

it is literally impossible to put a number to the failure time. some guys have over 200k on the stock turbo, some go earlier. there are alot of factors. however, you dont go into it thinking it will last forever, you take good care of it and assume its going to go eventually...thus not being too upset and surprised when it does.


----------



## verb.move (Jun 30, 2006)

*Re: (geoff16vII)*


_Quote, originally posted by *geoff16vII* »_it is literally impossible to put a number to the failure time. some guys have over 200k on the stock turbo, some go earlier. there are alot of factors. however, you dont go into it thinking it will last forever, you take good care of it and assume its going to go eventually...thus not being too upset and surprised when it does.

and when it does go you can get some funny videos like this, hahaha
http://youtube.com/watch?v=1aiNAchgCxs


----------



## geoff16vII (May 26, 2005)

*Re: (verb.move)*

wow that sucks, im sure his neighbors were happy....dont they pour smoke though? my uncles S4 sure did, on the highway, lol.


----------



## JeTLi427 (Oct 8, 2007)

is that what it sounds like when the bearings go? woooo hooo!!!


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: (verb.move)*


_Quote, originally posted by *verb.move* »_
and when it does go you can get some funny videos like this, hahaha
http://youtube.com/watch?v=1aiNAchgCxs

if my car sounded like that , i would cry. that thing sound slike it was screaming in the begining....very scary


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (AEB A4)*

sounds like a vacuum


----------



## formerfreeagent (Oct 9, 2007)

*ADVICE PLEASE!*

Okay so here it is... most of you guys have seen me posting Q&A's about what to and what not to do on here... I know there is a catch all for should or shouldn't buy but I am afraid nobody will look and I am in need of advice... I found this while looking and even though I know it needs atleast some work (the dent in the hood) what do you guys see that my untrained eye does not?
http://phoenix.craigslist.org/car/480981646.html 
and how does that price sound? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
Thanks for the help
TAYLOR


----------



## zombieattack (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: ADVICE PLEASE! (formerfreeagent)*

There isnt a lot of information on the site which is kinda of sketchy. I may just lack experience but i dont know if a impound lot would be using craigslist, they would just have auctions and people coming to them. What i suggest is calling the guys making sure the $4,500 is what they are really asking and then go look at it. Test drive it and get your best mechanic friend to go with you for a second opinion and then take it from there. I bought my 97 2.8Q with 117K for $5K and that car looks like a 00.
Check it out and update us


----------



## formerfreeagent (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: ADVICE PLEASE! (zombieattack)*

Ok I called that guy and I don't know if it is a legitimate impound lot. The car has 123 K miles on it he says it was a trade in the kid that traded it in needed a 4x4 so they traded it in. He says its in good condition but so does everyone else so I am gonna take a few of my more mechanically inclined friends and take it to the stealership for a look over and approval... THE $4500 is for real but he sounded kinda negoitable so I'm thinkin maybe 4?
OH and...
THANK YOU MODS FOR MOVING ME!!!
Taylor


_Modified by formerfreeagent at 9:19 AM 11/20/2007_


----------



## zombieattack (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: ADVICE PLEASE! (formerfreeagent)*

The dealership will do a 100 point inspection for $100 and its a pretty solid check, when i bought mine i had the lady pay for it and they found the rear main seal leak and why the CEL was on and gave me options to fixing them. Dont let them though cause its way to expensive haha.


----------



## formerfreeagent (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: ADVICE PLEASE! (zombieattack)*

HAHA Yeah I am gonna take it to them but I think since its a company I will have to pay for the inspection but I think 100 point inspection will tell me if it is solid... About how long does that take? Will they go over body damage and stuff to?


----------



## zombieattack (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: ADVICE PLEASE! (formerfreeagent)*

Takes around an hour so i would schedule an appointment. Im pretty sure they go over body damage but probably not much detail since its visible (look at the passenger side bumper) but you should really be worried about the TB and coilpacks and thats what they are going to look at and tell you whats leaking if there is leaks and where the weak points are if there happens to be any such as control arms and what not.
Dont forget to check out the "what to look for when buying" thread in the FAQ


----------



## formerfreeagent (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: ADVICE PLEASE! (zombieattack)*

Yeah I already read it once but I will again before I go to look at it... also I need to know if you guys can tell if it is quattro? I didn't ask and I REALLY WANT QUATTRO!!!! hahah (who doesn't?) (is that the badge on the stearing wheel?)
I noticed both the bumpers and the hood and the STUPID SRH STICKER!!!!! 
Will they check for frame damage... just incase (I should be able to feel it if not)
Thanks
Taylor


----------



## zombieattack (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: ADVICE PLEASE! (formerfreeagent)*

That is not quattro. No badge on the front grill or on the trim above the glove box. They do the biggest 100 things to check i dont know the exact list cause i had it done about a year ago but they guy should be more then happy to go over it with you. I asked and he showed me the complete list. If it isnt that good dont just settle with it.
Oh btw thats just the sport steering wheel


_Modified by zombieattack at 10:08 AM 11/20/2007_


----------



## formerfreeagent (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: ADVICE PLEASE! (zombieattack)*

Thanks for all the imput... my friend keeps pushing me to drive a fronttrack he says that I will never feel the difference and it will handle better then anything I've ever driven so I should just get over quattro.... but I really think the a4 loses alot of its apeal to me if it's just a turbo charged front wheel drive car... (might as well buy a jetta) ya know?


----------



## robbyb413 (May 12, 2002)

*Re: ADVICE PLEASE! (formerfreeagent)*


_Quote, originally posted by *formerfreeagent* »_my friend keeps pushing me to drive a fronttrack he says that I will never feel the difference and it will handle better then anything I've ever driven so I should just get over quattro.... 

One of two things is happening here...
1) Your friend has never been in a quattro audi
2) your friend is trying to make you think it's ok to skip quattro because he'll be jealous of you having two more drive wheels than he has
Either way ignore him because he's a terrible friend.


----------



## Mendler (Oct 25, 2001)

*Re: ADVICE PLEASE! (robbyb413)*


_Quote, originally posted by *robbyb413* »_
One of two things is happening here...
1) Your friend has never been in a quattro audi
2) your friend is trying to make you think it's ok to skip quattro because he'll be jealous of you having two more drive wheels than he has
Either way ignore him because he's a terrible friend.









QFT


----------



## formerfreeagent (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: ADVICE PLEASE! (Mendler)*

I AGREE!!!! But at the same time I hate playing the waiting game and I don't really want to pay 8+ thousand dollars for a ten year old car... I guess I need to just keep my eyes peeled... where would you guys suggest looking for cars? 
Does anybody know how expensive it is to ship a car? I am in a dry area for the audi scene and I am willing to go to my surrounding states for a car (East coast plane tickets to look at a car I might not even buy is alittle nuts.... even though you all have AMAZING cars!!!) and have it shipped back...
Taylor


----------



## robbyb413 (May 12, 2002)

*Re: ADVICE PLEASE! (formerfreeagent)*


_Quote, originally posted by *formerfreeagent* »_I AGREE!!!! But at the same time I hate playing the waiting game and I don't really want to pay 8+ thousand dollars for a ten year old car... I guess I need to just keep my eyes peeled... where would you guys suggest looking for cars?

Well, if you don't want to wait for an audi, and you don't want to pay for one, then just don't buy one. There are tons of other cars available. 
try ebay, autotrader, the classifieds here, and the classifieds on other boards. You'll find one easy enough. My sister and mother in Tempe never have any trouble finding quattro audis when they feel the need to look.


----------



## formerfreeagent (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: ADVICE PLEASE! (robbyb413)*

Its not that I don't want to pay for one... and I don't mind waiting but I *HATE!!* Getting my hopes up everytime I find one that appears close to my dream car and then I am snapped back to reality by the fact that it is the wrong engine/tranny combo or non-quattro.... Next time your sister and mum find one please be sure to let me know... sorry to bother
Taylor


----------



## Mk3GtiVrt (Jan 10, 2007)

*tell me what you think..*

looking to buy something nice as a daily and something good for the winter. How do you a4 1.8t's do in the winter? found this and woundering if its a good deal and what you think of it. also any problems i should look for with the amount of miles it has?
2000 a4 1.8t quattro
5 speed, black interior, 128,198 miles, greddy turbo timer, cat back exhaust, intake, powder coated s4 wheels. $7,995..
































need to buy a car to keep this out of the bad weather
























Thanks for the input.


_Modified by Mk3GtiVrt at 10:50 PM 12-2-2007_


----------



## kenncmiller (Jul 23, 2002)

*Re: tell me what you think.. (Mk3GtiVrt)*

I think it's blue and on what look like s4 wheels. Thats pretty much all I can tell you from the info you've given...


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

*Re: tell me what you think.. (Mk3GtiVrt)*

The question is are you looking for another nice car, or a winter beater?


----------



## SSSS4 (Oct 16, 2004)

*Re: tell me what you think.. (Mk3GtiVrt)*

Thats a nice looking a4
































need to buy a car to keep this out of the bad weather
























Thanks for the input.

_Modified by Mk3GtiVrt at 10:50 PM 12-2-2007_[/QUOTE]


----------



## 20vMatt (Oct 9, 2007)

not a fan of the color, but I'm into the price.


----------



## on1salsero (Nov 20, 2004)

As long as regular maintenance has been done, timing belt/water pump has recently been done, and you are ready for possible minor repairs such as tie rod ends, cv joints(~ same mileage I encountered problems), and you stand the color...seems like a good price.


----------



## Mk3GtiVrt (Jan 10, 2007)

*Re: tell me what you think.. (Harv)*

im looking for a nice daily driver and a good car for the winter. is that color that bad?


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: tell me what you think.. (Mk3GtiVrt)*

the color isnt bad at all. its just not a color you see everyday. i think if you got rid of the tail lights and slammed it, it would be a really nice looking car. price is a little high.


----------



## lukeemrich (Jul 22, 2005)

*thinking about steping up*

i have a 99.5 gl jetta right now i have done a lot of work to it but it will never be where i want it because it only has a 2.0 and i dont want to invest in turboing it or supercharging it. a budy of mine called me up recently becasue his mk3 died and asked me if i wanted to sell my car to him. i told him sure if i find a new car. i found a 01 A4 quattro standard with 72,XXX miles on it. the car is from the carolinas i guess. the dealer says that they replaced the clutch along with the turbo but the new turbo is still bad. they have another one ordered. i also noticed it has a random flashing air bag light that comes and goes, what could that be from. other than that what other things are typical problems i should make sure it does not have and what gremlins might i be exspecting with this car. do you advise this move? it also has heated seats which i think is sex because i hate leather, its super hot in the summer and super cold in the winter.
thanks for any help you can provide.
also if i told him to hold of on replacing the turbo if you think its a good idea what is a good idea for upgrading it a t4.
-Luke


----------



## kenncmiller (Jul 23, 2002)

*Re: thinking about steping up (lukeemrich)*

Once you go quattro you'll never go back...







I think the airbag thing is kind of common, I've never had an issue mine though (knocks on wood). If the price is right, get it and ko4 it or BT. You'll love it


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

*Re: thinking about steping up (kenncmiller)*

Psh. 
PASS.
A4's are a dime a dozen. Don't buy one that was driven by a 17 year old girl.


----------



## seank (Jul 29, 2003)

*Re: thinking about steping up (Harv)*

^ exactly, B5's are everywhere and cheap too, search around longer you will find a better one.


----------



## Jetdriver84 (Dec 13, 2007)

*Is it worth buying??*

Hey Guys.....Im new here...but ive been a big fan of audi/vw for a long time. I was wondering if i could get some help from you guys.
Ill give ya some brief history about my situation. Im an airline pilot for US Airways....I currently drive an 04 Chevy Colorado Z71...love the truck...commute to Laguardia from Suffolk County kills me on gas.
Anyway, I passed on an audi 2 years ago cuz i thought id be moving alot...so i got the truck...now i could care less...i want a good lookin car that can perform...but also be comfortable and good on gas. Theres a dealer in Queens that has a bunch for sale. I was wondering if you guys thought this one in particular was a good deal.

http://www.autotrader.com/deal...st=25
My brothers been on this website for years...if anyone knows him, his name is Paul, hes parting out his White 98 VW GTI and just bought a 02 GTI...anyway he said you guys would be a huge help. Thanks alot guys


----------



## chaos2984 (Nov 10, 2005)

*Re: Is it worth buying?? (Jetdriver84)*

link not working. 
As far as gas milage if ur looking for something that gets good gas milage 30+ this is not the car. 
ull probably get about mid to high 20's out of a 1.8t a4 and thats hwy driving. but if u want the car for looks then just do ur hw and research on the car ur intrested in and ask all the ?'s u have to the owner and make sure u dont have any unanswered ones


----------



## djwimbo (Jun 27, 2007)

I don't know what the FWD guys are running in Audi-land but I'll testify that my uncle's '01 VW Passat 1.8T get 33/hwy and 26+/city with him or me driving. Ins. is affordable and it's about as classy as a VW can get w/o buying a phaeton. My '98 1.8T Quattro gets, like chaos said, mid to high 20's.


----------



## Jetdriver84 (Dec 13, 2007)

Mid to high 20's Is still better than 15-18 with my truck....i like the all wheel drive on the A4, the ride is nice too...comfortable...i cant believe the link crapped out....anyway its a 2002 A4 silver....black leather interior, 5 speed 45K miles on it...they are asking 8 grand...any thoughts??


----------



## JP3GTI (Aug 3, 2007)

*Trying to decide HELP*

I cant decide wether i want to or not, but its a trade between my 1999.5 gti 2.0 manual with 144,000 for a 1996 audi a4 v6 manual non quattro with 141,000 on it with 2 sets of snow tires. Both my car and the audi are in great shape but i just cant decide because the age difference. Is there anything bad about the 96 year? help me decide


----------



## zombieattack (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: Trying to decide HELP (JP3GTI)*

You wont be happy if you have driven a car with quattro and then have one without it and not to mention that there is no aftermarket for the V6. The 96 is a 12v and the supercharger people will talk about is only for the 30v (98+) You really can only make it look good. If you really want an Audi just wait it out


----------



## JP3GTI (Aug 3, 2007)

*Re: Trying to decide HELP (zombieattack)*

would you say its a good trade though


----------



## TurboNasty (Nov 12, 2000)

*Re: Trying to decide HELP (JP3GTI)*

I take it its a mk3? I wouldn't do it...your car should be fairly reliable, easy to work on, good on gas, etc...the Audi wont be. Stick with the mk3, and if you really want a B5 wait for a newer Quattro to come along.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Trying to decide HELP (TurboNasty)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TurboNasty* »_I take it its a mk3? I wouldn't do it...your car should be fairly reliable, easy to work on, good on gas, etc...the Audi wont be. Stick with the mk3, and if you really want a B5 wait for a newer Quattro to come along. 









a few things. the 2.0l is a boat anchor. the parts arent cheaper and its no more reliable....
that being said, skip this deal. keep your eyes peeled for a 1.8TQM.


_Modified by kollisioncourse at 3:16 PM 12/15/2007_


----------



## DeathWobble (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: Trying to decide HELP (TurboNasty)*

x2


----------



## zombieattack (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: Trying to decide HELP (TurboNasty)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TurboNasty* »_I take it its a mk3? I wouldn't do it...your car should be fairly reliable, easy to work on, good on gas, etc...the Audi wont be. Stick with the mk3, and if you really want a B5 wait for a newer Quattro to come along. 

Im pretty sure the 1999.5-2004 is the mk4 and just the regular 99 is a mk3 but either one isnt worth it. Id keep the Mk4 and i didnt think they made GTis with a 2.0...im confused and my head hurts from these mksss
Honestly i have a 97 2.8 12v...I want to get a newer 1.8T. Id save your money


----------



## TurboNasty (Nov 12, 2000)

*Re: Trying to decide HELP (kollisioncourse)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kollisioncourse* »_








a few things. the mkIII's rust, and the 2.0l is a boat anchor. the parts arent cheaper and its no more reliable....
skip this deal. keep your eyes peeled for a 1.8TQM.

My mk3 was bullet proof, as is my friends which I maintain, much more so than my 01 A4. The 2.0L is no more of an anchor than the 12V B5, with minor work the car is a **** load of fun to drive.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Trying to decide HELP (zombieattack)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zombieattack* »_i didnt think they made GTis with a 2.0...im confused and my head hurts from these mksss

ya, i was mistaken above, it is a MKIV, they made the MKIV gti with a 2.0 for that one model year...way to drop the ball VW http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## TurboNasty (Nov 12, 2000)

*Re: Trying to decide HELP (kollisioncourse)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kollisioncourse* »_
ya, i was mistaken above, it is a MKIV, they made the MKIV gti with a 2.0 for that one model year...way to drop the ball VW http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

Thats what threw me off, didnt know there where MK4 2.0L GTIs. Eitherway, wait for a newer B5 Quattro, 1.8 or 2.8.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Trying to decide HELP (TurboNasty)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TurboNasty* »_
Thats what threw me off, didnt know there where MK4 2.0L GTIs. *Eitherway, wait for a newer B5 Quattro, 1.8 or 2.8*.

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
but not the 2.8


----------



## J44KK0 (Jul 9, 2006)

*Re: Trying to decide HELP (kollisioncourse)*

2.0 http://****************.com/smile/halfstar.gif 
2.8 http://****************.com/smile/star.gif http://****************.com/smile/star.gif http://****************.com/smile/star.gif 
1.8T http://****************.com/smile/star.gif http://****************.com/smile/star.gif http://****************.com/smile/star.gif http://****************.com/smile/star.gif http://****************.com/smile/star.gif


----------



## TurboNasty (Nov 12, 2000)

*Re: Trying to decide HELP (J44KK0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *J44KK0* »_2.0 http://****************.com/smile/halfstar.gif 


Where does that put the 1.8 8v CL engine then?


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: Trying to decide HELP (J44KK0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *J44KK0* »_Euro spec 1.6L diesel http://****************.com/smile/star.gif http://****************.com/smile/star.gif http://****************.com/smile/star.gif http://****************.com/smile/star.gif http://****************.com/smile/star.gif 


Fixed


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Trying to decide HELP (TurboNasty)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TurboNasty* »_
Where does that put the 1.8 8v CL engine then?










the 8v is way better than the 2.0


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: Trying to decide HELP (kollisioncourse)*

[wispers to geoff] The 2.0 is a 8v also[/wisper]
shh..keep it DL.








Wow, its a slow night on 4T.
I feel like im the only one pounding









_Modified by Gti.1love.1life at 9:51 PM 12-15-2007_


_Modified by Gti.1love.1life at 9:51 PM 12-15-2007_


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Trying to decide HELP (Gti.1love.1life)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gti.1love.1life* »_[wispers to geoff] The 2.0 is a 8v also[/wisper]
shh..keep it DL.








Wow, its a slow night on 4T.
I feel like im the only one pounding









_Modified by Gti.1love.1life at 9:51 PM 12-15-2007_
you know damn well i meant the 1.8, lol.
im going to start drinking vodka again...working at 7 30 am FTL http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

_Modified by Gti.1love.1life at 9:51 PM 12-15-2007_


----------



## JeTLi427 (Oct 8, 2007)

i have both..... 
a 96 mk3 2.0m and a 98.5 1.8tqm 
and like them both...who wouldnt








when i go from my mk3 to the a4
its like goin from a vw.....to well an audi








my 2.0 likes the crap kicked out of it,,,
never complains ...like a good beater should.
dont expect to much from it and you may not be let down.
one thing though....
the mk3 still handles better than any other econo box in its class








once you go quattro....you cant go back









_Modified by JeTLi427 at 8:04 PM 12/15/2007_


_Modified by JeTLi427 at 8:05 PM 12/15/2007_


----------



## JP3GTI (Aug 3, 2007)

*Re: (JeTLi427)*

just to clear it all up yes it is an mk4 gti 2.0 8v


----------



## zombieattack (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: (JP3GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JP3GTI* »_just to clear it all up yes it is an mk4 gti 2.0 8v

I WIN















Anyways like every one basically said through all of the other BS, if you really have your heart set on an Audi and you are a true enthusianst you wont be happy with a 12v so just wait it out and find a newer 1.8T and then go nuts http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## TT Quattro 00 (Aug 31, 2004)

*Opinions on this Avant*

Ok so I think my GTI is finally sold so I am looking to pick up an Avant.










Let me know what you think about this one, what kind of price should I offer? Could someone run a carfax and shoot it to me in an email? Also are there certain years on the V6 to get over another? I have always went with a 1.8T but I can not seem to find a good Avant with one and if my car sells I have to buy a car within a week or so.
[email protected]

I also found this one as well, it has a salvaged title but if I could get the guy cheap enough would it be worth looking at?
http://www.autotrader.com/fyc/...t=200


----------



## skiba (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: Opinions on this Avant (TT Quattro 00)*

I like the one on the ball peened? Rc's..
As for the other one if its local enough to go take a drive, and you can handle the color i say why not go take a look at it, just swap out those fenders


----------



## TT Quattro 00 (Aug 31, 2004)

*Re: Opinions on this Avant (Love 4 Veedub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Love 4 Veedub* »_I like the one on the ball peened? Rc's..
As for the other one if its local enough to go take a drive, and you can handle the color i say why not go take a look at it, just swap out those fenders










Yea those fenders would have to go asap. He would have to come down a bit on the price as well for me to get it.
If I went for the first one, the first mod would be to tint all the windows 35%.


_Modified by TT Quattro 00 at 6:46 PM 12-18-2007_


----------



## germankar (Mar 25, 2006)

i would stay away from a salvaged title, your more likely to have "surprises" or problems with it and it would be tougher to sell. plus the other one looks 100%


----------



## audiontz (Sep 10, 2003)

First one looks great santorin blue to same as mine. You will love the v6 not much aftermarket for it performance wise. But they are great engines. With more than enough power for the average person. I say go for it what is the milage on it and what year would it be.


----------



## audiontz (Sep 10, 2003)

looks like a 1998 possable early 99 am i correct


----------



## TT Quattro 00 (Aug 31, 2004)

*Re: (audiontz)*

Sorry forgot the info on the first choice.
Price 
$6,850 

Body Style Wagon 
Mileage 121,625 
Exterior Color METALLIC ROYAL BLUE 
Interior Color Beige 
Engine 6 Cylinder Gasoline 
Transmission 4 Speed Automatic with Electronic Overdrive 
Drive Type All wheel drive 
Fuel Type Gasoline 
Doors Four Door 
Stock No. 48892 
VIN WAUGD28D3WA148892 
Seller's Comments
Never found that perfect S4 you were hoping to get for less than $10,000??!! Well here's your solution... well almost. We inherited this beautiful car with the genuine 18" BBS RC wheels on Bridgestone Potenza tires you see here. As motorheads here at Sport 4 Automotive though, the consequent 2" gap above the fenderwells irritated the heck out of us as it made the car look a bit too much 4WD. Solution? As H&R distributors we grabbed their 1.3" lowering set up and thought that would be a problem solved. ..Except that when we took out the shocks, they really were not up to the job. Consequently this car has just had about $1000 worth of springs and shocks (Bilstein Touring/Fr and Boge/Rr) installed. We are then offering a 2.8 Quattro Avant that now has the capability to hang with the best - in any conditions, for how much? $6900??!! Ridiculously cheap!! Call Nigel on 828 963 9507 or cell 828 265 8567 and set up an appointment. We have 2 locations, one of which is not manned. We frequently move inventory between the 2 so don't be disappointed. CALL BEFORE YOU COME!! We will be more than happy to meet you at either. 

That is from the trader.


----------



## TT Quattro 00 (Aug 31, 2004)

*Re: (TT Quattro 00)*

Link to it 
http://www.autotrader.com/fyc/...t=200


----------



## TT Quattro 00 (Aug 31, 2004)

*Re: (TT Quattro 00)*


----------



## 98audiquatrro (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: (TT Quattro 00)*

That looks a good find. The car is in extremely good shape! First thing i would do is polish the headlights


----------



## TT Quattro 00 (Aug 31, 2004)

*Re: (98audiquatrro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *98audiquatrro* »_That looks a good find. The car is in extremely good shape! First thing i would do is polish the headlights









If I do go with it I might just get a set of ecodes or some new. They look pretty faded.


----------



## audiontz (Sep 10, 2003)

Well being a 98 I know them well. First off why didnt they do rear bilsteins. Wierd if you ask me. Looks like a nice ride and in great shape. I believe they are wrong on the color as it should be santorin blue pearl in that year. Make sure the front control arms are in good shape. dont need to be replacing them. Also try and find out if the timing belt was done yet. Other than that offer him $6000 and you got a good deal other than the Auto trans. Thinking price. I would ask about 8500 for my car. But it has only 74000 miles on it. And no leather but it does have the sport cloth seats which are the best thing ever. SO i would say his price is fair but always look to get it for 6,000. The bbs rims are a big plus on the car makes the car look alot better.


----------



## TT Quattro 00 (Aug 31, 2004)

*Re: (audiontz)*

Cool, thanks for the tips. I am so torn between an avant and a sedan. I had a 97 sedan, and the wife now has a B6 and I really like them alot. But the avant has more room and you never see them around here.
The down side to that is that there are few to choose from, this one is about 3 hours away.
I like the BBS's as well but they would probably be sold for something else, maybe an RS6 rep. I like more of a fat spoke wheel on these cars.


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

i would go with the first avant up there


----------



## 20vMatt (Oct 9, 2007)

That car is really clean, and seems like a good deal. i got the exact same thing in a sedan for 7650, but I'm sure he'd go down to 6k.
it's kind of disappointing that it's not standard transmission, but if you need a car soon, it's hard to be picky with B5's.
as for those wheels....drop me a pm if you end up selling


----------



## 98audiquatrro (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: (AWCx)*

i paid 10,000 for my 98.5 sedan. it only had 74000 miles though. I think it is a very fair price.


----------



## frankinstyn (Oct 11, 2004)

*Re: (AWCx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AWCx* »_That car is really clean, and seems like a good deal. i got the exact same thing in a sedan for 7650, but I'm sure he'd go down to 6k.
it's kind of disappointing that it's not standard transmission, but if you need a car soon, it's hard to be picky with B5's.
as for those wheels....drop me a pm if you end up selling









I know I'm in the wrong forum but I saw Avant and had to take a look.
First off, like someone said above, check the control arms as these are a wear item and are pricey to replace. Next, don't worry about the transmission. I too have been a die hard manual fan and this 5-speed tiptronic/automatic is fantastic! The power output is very good (despite the apparent rumor that they are slow) No rocket ship but very quick just the same.
As for the price, I paid 9k for mine but its a 2000, 91,000miles and has all all the options. So this one of yours looks like quite a good deal. 
Oh yes, and it looks PERFECT! I love the stance, color, and interior color as well(got black in mine).


----------



## TT Quattro 00 (Aug 31, 2004)

*Re: (frankinstyn)*

Heck I may just get this.

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3594798


----------



## zombieattack (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: (TT Quattro 00)*

Get that...haha thats a deal


----------



## TT Quattro 00 (Aug 31, 2004)

*Re: (zombieattack)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zombieattack* »_Get that...haha thats a deal

We are supposed to talk tomorrow.


----------



## derekste (Jan 26, 2005)

Was wondering what everyone's opinion of a fair price for the following cars:
2001 A4 1.8T 5sp 
Sport Package
Cold Weather Package
62,000 miles
Silver
*recently had brakes done
*Has CEL for O2 sensor(s) (will check with VAGCOM when I visit again)
*has already had a clutch done at 50k
*2nd owner
2001 A4 1.8T 5sp
Cold weather package(?)
104,000 miles
Silver
*New brakes
*2nd owner
*couple ugly bolt ons (CAI, BOV, ecodes)
and which one would you choose?


----------



## VWjetta182 (Nov 15, 2007)

*should i get or not get an audi a4?*

i would get the 97-01 1.8t because of the better gas mileage,
but anyway, i've seen some threads on the audi a4's bad braking in the rain, is that because of their bad pads or is it all audi a4's. The a4 I would get would be a manual transmission.
These are the factors i'm taking in too consideration
-insurance cost
-mpg
-safety
-performance 
-some what repair costs, but i have connections with a repair shop
also it's my first car, i want an affordable, reliable car such as this, if not what are some you would recommend (no saturns, focus's, or stuff like that)


----------



## 98audiquatrro (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: should i get or not get an audi a4? (VWjetta182)*

If u want a nicer car, then u need to pay for it. The audi is a very nice car and therefore costs more to maintain. But believe me it is worth it in the long run because they are EXTREMELY nice.
I actually would recommend a saturn lol. My parents bought a 94 saturn coupe brand new. we have had that car for over ten years and put 157,000 miles on it. Never was in the garage once except for normal wear and tear....brakes, tires, oil change.... very dependable car.


----------



## brianforster (Jan 20, 2006)

With resources like vortex, reliability and repair costs become slightly less important because you are not absolutely required to take it to a professional.
However, with any used car it is moreso about the previous owner than it is about brand , honestly.
I bought my car from a moderator on audizine who took car of it meticulously, it has 145,000 miles on it and it still feels solid all the way around and no major problems.
However my friend bought a 2000 passat with 68,000 miles and has had about 2-3 thousand dollar mishaps already and hes owned in for like 6 months.


----------



## VWjetta182 (Nov 15, 2007)

*Re: should i get or not get an audi a4? (VWjetta182)*

o, the a4 i'm looking at is one owner, who happens to be a mechanic, 94k miles for $5900, is that a good deal. its a 98 1.8t


----------



## freddd (Jan 6, 2002)

*Re: should i get or not get an audi a4? (VWjetta182)*

Don't be discouraged by the braking in the wet. It's only under certain conditions that the braking is poor, like on highway cruising where I'm not using the brakes and there is enough time for water to collect on the rotor face (takes a few minutes). There may be something wrong with my car anyway, but I haven't figured that out yet. Otherwise, the A4s are amazing cars and I've had absolutely no problems with mine.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: should i get or not get an audi a4? (freddd)*

basically, everyone in here owns an a4...and probably likes it.
i think everyone is going to tell you that you should buy one...and braking in the wet really isnt an issue, not sure where that rumor came from.
these cars are no more expensive to maintain than an acura
they are no less reliable than a nissan or honda
they are much nicer than the above mentioned vehicles (model year vs. model year)
they perform very well and are extremely comfortable 
they DO NOT get poor gas mileage...i dont know why everyone thinks this, i get roughly the same mpg that my dads mazda 3 does.
in conclusion: buy one.


----------



## AbsoluteNovice (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: should i get or not get an audi a4? (kollisioncourse)*

It really boils down to one thing, cars that are not maintained properly cost more to own and are generally cheaper to buy. You get a great deal when you buy the car but it typically ends up costing more for that mint one you avoided buying. I have a Corrado, if you don't already know these cars are generally thought of as unreliable. When I looked for the car I own it took over half a year to find one that hadn't riden hard and put away wet. The best thing you can do is look the car over really well and just look at its general state of condition and any signs of damage or wear. 
I looked at a 2001 A4 1.8T not too long ago and the car was listed as a no accident car with 140,000 kms on it. After an inspection of the car I could see that it had body work done in two places but otherwise it looked good. I wondered why a no accident car would have signs of body work which is never a good sign. My first step is to go over every inch of the body and look for any signs of bodywork such as sanding scratches, inconsistent body panel gaps, broken trim, overspray, or mis-fitting parts. You do not want a car that has already taken a hard hit, unitized cars are designed to take that hard hit and deform but when you pull them out again it will fold much faster & further the next time. I don't wont a car that has been in an accident at all, I look closely for any signs and walk if I find them. You also want to look under the car with a flashlight for any signs of damage such as warped/welded panels, damaged suspension or frames that have seen pavement.
If the shell looks good then I take the old flashlight and closely inspect the motor for any leaks or signs of new parts then look at the condition of all of the fluids in the car. If you are looking at a car and the brake fluid is black and the oil looks like it is almost sludge you can tell alot about that car. Dirty fluids, worn hoses, worn belts, lack of maintenance history, cheap parts, or just a generally worn look should let you know this car hasn't had good care. One of the first things I noticed with the last A4 I looked at was it had cheap plastic wipers, a Canadian Tire oil filter (think of the lowest chain auto shop in your country and insert it here), and it had cheap brake pads without the wear sensor causing the service light to stay on. These just say that the previous owner was not taking proper care of the car and I would expect to have to dump some money into this car. Look at all of the small details with the car to see how well it has been cared for.
You will also want to check for suspension creaks, ripped/cracked front outer CV boots, leak side output seals on transmission and diff seals, and make sure there are no other leaks under the car. If the car passes these inspections then take it for a drive and make sure there are no noises while driving on the road and over bumps. Make sure the car has good power with no drivability issues at any rev range and stops properly and straight. This is something that you are going to own so you can look at whatever you want within reason and make sure it is worth owning. Remember, there were a lot of these cars made so don't fall in love with the first one you find.
It is hard to say what any of these cars are worth by stating a price, you really have to look at the car and then decide. Some people have really high expecations and ask unrealistic prices for their cars which are beaters so you can't say one car is good just because the price is at the upper end of the price range. Some people with really nice examples also ask really low prices because they are not sure what the car is really worth or because they just want to get rid of it. If you see one that has what you want it is always worth taking a look, even if the car is out of your range the owner may drop the price to get rid of it.
Do yourself a favour, find the nicest condition car in your price range and go with that car, in the end this is going to be the most reliable and cost you less. Inspecting the car closely is the most important step, make sure you are getting what you think you are getting. People just want to sell their car and typically people think about selling cars when things catch up and the car starts to break all of the time.
Fear not, the A4 is a very reliable car when maintained properly and for the most part the parts are no more expensive that that of VWs. There are exceptions to this but general maintenance parts aren't that bad. Unlike a lot of AWD cars the Audi uses proactive AWD when power goes to all 4 wheels all of the time whereas other AWD systems are reactive where they work in 2WD mode until slippage is detected. These cars are very safe with a lot of engineering built into them and they only weigh about 3,200 lbs which is pretty good. The 1.8T is an amazing motor and there are tons of upgrades for them so making more power is never a problem. This car still puts many new cars to shame as far as technology, safety, performance, and style is concerned and its design is over 10 years old. 
As for the unreliable Corrado, it has worked perfectly from the day I bought it because it was always properly maintained and it had never been in an accident. When I bought it I went over the entire car and replaced everything that was worn, gave it a full tune-up replacing all filters with factory quality ones, did the timing chain, and replaced the head gasket (wear item on the VR6 or so it would seem). Other than one blown slave cylinder the car has never failed to start & drive in the years that I have owned it. 
If you read the FAQ's in this forum and others you will see the common problems for this car then make sure to specifically look for these and anything else you find. If you are not good at inspecting things then pay someone else to do it, you are within your rights to ask for a mechanical inspection (you pay for it of course) on any car that you are going to dump money into.


----------



## JeTLi427 (Oct 8, 2007)

was this an exerpt from a thesus on buying
a used a4?








did i spell thesis right








one of the best responses iv ever seen.
bravo bravo


----------



## wookinpadubs (Jun 22, 2003)

*Have questions regarding 1996 Audi A4 2.8L, please help*

Sup guys,
I have someone selling me a 1996 A4 with 130K for 2K, needs cv joints replaced, has an ac-leak, and needs a new cat. 
I'm not familiar with these cars and I was wondering what issues am I looking forward to with owning one of these A4's. I was also told that the oil light wont turn off and that it needs to be reset by Audi? Any suggestions? or things that I should look for before getting this thing?


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Have questions regarding 1996 Audi A4 2.8L, please help (wookinpadubs)*

There you have it people, the 2.8 does, in fact, have issues as well....mother of god!
But seriously.
FAQ, its all in there. Plus there are no less than 367 threads discussin reliability right now.


----------



## wookinpadubs (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: Have questions regarding 1996 Audi A4 2.8L, please help (kollisioncourse)*

i'll check the faq's


----------



## wookinpadubs (Jun 22, 2003)

*Possibly buying a 1996 Audi a4 2.8l*

sup guys, looking at buying a 1996 Audi A4 from someone but It has some issues. Here are things he says it needs
1- CV joints need to be replaced--*Is this stupid expensive or what??*
2- AC Leak--apparently it leaks when ran for long- *Expensive fix?*
3- Cat.converter---this dude is on the second and mentioned it may need a new one---sounds fishy
3- Enging light is on---says this has just come on recently
*I just want to hear some opinions as to what I'm getting myself into. *Body wise the car is mint, the interior needs a good cleaning . I wanted to use this as a daily but with all these problems I'm just wondering if I'm best to leave it alone.








I test drove the car and for it needing a cat it was suprisingly quiet. The car didn't feel to stable as I test drove it.
BTW, he wants $1500 for it.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Possibly buying a 1996 Audi a4 2.8l (wookinpadubs)*

the things mentioned are pretty much typical for a 12 year old car...cv joints go, thats a given for any car.
the ac leak may be expensive, but again, the car is 12 years old. as for the cat, not sure how your local laws work, but here he would need it to be safety tested before sale, so he would have to fix the cat...and all the other stuff.
FYI- a $1500 a4 is likely not in the best shape, do you have service records? i paid $10,200 for my 97 13 months ago, and it is mint. just as a reference


----------



## Nintendo (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: Possibly buying a 1996 Audi a4 2.8l (kollisioncourse)*

What year is the best to buy?


----------



## 20vMatt (Oct 9, 2007)

01.5 imo


----------



## Nintendo (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (AWCx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AWCx* »_01.5 imo

How do you know if its '01 or '01.5?


----------



## zombieattack (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: (Nintendo)*

this is pretty helpful too
http://ctny.audiworld.com/mark/a4/diff/


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: (Nintendo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nintendo* »_
How do you know if its '01 or '01.5?

IIRC: There is a production date on the driver door sill.


----------



## Snowhere (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: (Gti.1love.1life)*

So what changed from 01 to 01.5? And when did 01.5 officially begin? 



_Modified by Snowhere at 11:18 AM 1-9-2008_


----------



## livinzlyfe (Jan 9, 2008)

*first car..which to choose*

*ok so i am getting my first car soon...and i was wondering...my car has to be an automatic unfortunately...anyways..should i get a A4 3.0 quattro or an A4 1.8T quattro?*

_Modified by livinzlyfe at 11:36 AM 1-9-2008_


_Modified by livinzlyfe at 11:36 AM 1-9-2008_


----------



## 4Rings v2.0 (May 26, 2005)

*Re: first car..which to choose (livinzlyfe)*

Considering this is a B5 forum, the 3.0 choice is not valid. I vote 2.8


----------



## gallagher86 (Nov 24, 2006)

3.0 ?


----------



## 20vMatt (Oct 9, 2007)

the V6 in the B6 is a 3.0 liter, as opposed to the 2.8 liter which is in the B5


----------



## gli_ryan (Nov 12, 2005)

my uncle is looking at a 2001 1.8tq. tiptronic. new radio from (im guessing) the b6? the body is good, one small dent. its black, black interior with the light pleather heated seats. pixels in display are sloppy, a torn tie rod boot, needs some tires, and the engine ticks after it warms up but only when idling. we had it checked out and the mechanic said it's probably the timing chain. the car has a rebuilt turbo and the timing belt was done 15k ago, both were done at the same time. asking 6500 with 98k miles. buy/pass/cheaper price? what should he do?
he's looking for a cheap car so he doesn't put all the miles on his new suburban. i wish i had that kind of money...


----------



## Snowhere (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: (gli_ryan)*

I assume 1.8T does NOT have a timing chain since it has a belt, which makes me question your mechanics knowledge of these cars. I would expect the ticking sound to be lifters instead.


----------



## KarlsTuning (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Possibly buying a 1996 Audi a4 2.8l (Nintendo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nintendo* »_What year is the best to buy?

99.5 hands down http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## gli_ryan (Nov 12, 2005)

*Re: (Snowhere)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Snowhere* »_I assume 1.8T does NOT have a timing chain since it has a belt, which makes me question your mechanics knowledge of these cars. I would expect the ticking sound to be lifters instead.


this is true. but i beleive a timing chain holds the two cams in sync for there is only one gear the timing belt is attached to.


----------



## 20vMatt (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: (gli_ryan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gli_ryan* »_my uncle is looking at a 2001 1.8tq. tiptronic. new radio from (im guessing) the b6? the body is good, one small dent. its black, black interior with the light pleather heated seats. pixels in display are sloppy, a torn tie rod boot, needs some tires, and the engine ticks after it warms up but only when idling. we had it checked out and the mechanic said it's probably the timing chain. the car has a rebuilt turbo and the timing belt was done 15k ago, both were done at the same time. asking 6500 with 98k miles. buy/pass/cheaper price? what should he do?
he's looking for a cheap car so he doesn't put all the miles on his new suburban. i wish i had that kind of money...

if your oil gets too low (ie, oil leak) the chain in there will start ticking when warm. other than that I'd say a lifter.
I bought my car for 500 more dollars in mint condition, so I'd say pass.


----------



## ipwnbitches (Dec 6, 2007)

*BUYING A 98 AUDI...NEED ADVICE*

hey guys iam usually over on the vw threads. but i really need a car and came across this a4....its a 1998 with 117xxxk on the clock. has some no name intake on it and a decient exhaust. the cell is on (iam guessing from the intake) and the air bag light...what do u guys think i should check within the car...iam buyin in today or tomoorow so advice would be great P.S HE WANTS 6500 FOR IT


----------



## zombieattack (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: BUYING A 98 AUDI...NEED ADVICE (ipwnbitches)*

6,500 is to much money for what little info you gave us. Interior/exterior damage? 98 or 98.5? 2.8 or 1.8T? How many previous owners? Quattro or Frontrak? 
Also it would be benefical for you to find out what everything is not just "no name intake" or "decent exhaust". Our cars intakes are great up to 300HP and dont provide much gains... so who knows this may just be some dumb kid who got ahold of an audi and tried to mod it.
Oh and the FAQ pwnsyou http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2080285










_Modified by zombieattack at 9:18 AM 1/21/2008_


----------



## djwimbo (Jun 27, 2007)

*Re: BUYING A 98 AUDI...NEED ADVICE (ipwnbitches)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ipwnbitches* »_1998 with 117xxxk on the clock.the CEL is onP.S HE WANTS 6500 FOR IT 


Don't pay 6500 for a '98. I got mine for $3800. w/ 150K on it, and it still has the factory cylinder hone in the bores. Check the upper control arm ball joint bolt. that's the best way I can describe it. It retains both of the upper control arms to the steering knuckle. If it's broken it's technically a safety hazard (I missed this when I bought mine).
Obviously check for any leaks, check the oil, ask for a service history, depending on the wheels it comes w/ take a flashlight and peek in at the brakes. I talked down the guy I bought my car form almost $1000 b/c I know what to look for in used cars. ... I worked in a car dealer for 3 years.
I know for a fact you can find half a dozen identical cars that haven't been modded(aka hacked) for $4000-4500. If you're going to low ball him, have cash in hand.


----------



## tttomm88 (May 1, 2006)

*Re: BUYING A 98 AUDI...NEED ADVICE (djwimbo)*

1997 1.8tq auto







157k from a whole saler $3000
decent paint (silver)
looked clean
good tires
supposedly runs well
it would just be a daily/go snowboarding car


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: BUYING A 98 AUDI...NEED ADVICE (tttomm88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tttomm88* »_1997 1.8tq auto







157k from a whole saler $3000
decent paint (silver)
looked clean
good tires
supposedly runs well
it would just be a daily/go snowboarding car

id look into the history, 3k isnt a bad snag though


----------



## bbmcorrado (Jun 3, 2004)

*Re: BUYING A 98 AUDI...NEED ADVICE (Lazer Viking)*

Any thoughts on this one?
1998 A4 30v 5 speed PES Supercharged with sport package and winter package. The body has 145,000 miles on but the motor only has 60,000 with the timing belt/water pump done 40,000 miles ago.
Only major problem with the car is the display screen is jacked up.
Would it be worth 9k with the PES?


----------



## TT Quattro 00 (Aug 31, 2004)

*Re: BUYING A 98 AUDI...NEED ADVICE (bbmcorrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bbmcorrado* »_Any thoughts on this one?
1998 A4 30v 5 speed PES Supercharged with sport package and winter package. The body has 145,000 miles on but the motor only has 60,000 with the timing belt/water pump done 40,000 miles ago.
Only major problem with the car is the display screen is jacked up.
Would it be worth 9k with the PES?

I would try and talk them down to $8000


----------



## Yevi (Dec 7, 2005)

*seeking a professional advice buying b5*

today i stumbled on 1999 B5 Avant at the repair shop
it has 120k on odometer and 1.8T engine with all wheel drive train, black color, interior, is nice
mechanic claimed that the engine has been replaced, and the new engine has only 75 miles, he said that he would provide documentation if i am serious about getting the car.
i test drove it it pulled nice such a fun car 
in the carfax report there are no adjustments past april of 2005
i got the price down to 5k is it worth even if the engine has 120k on it
Yev


----------



## Tacoma750 (Sep 16, 2004)

*how many miles are to many?*

At what point are these cars "problem" cars? Im looking to buy one, but most of what I see in my $$ range has 140K and over. When are these cars no longer reliable or worth buying?


----------



## gregg3gs (May 15, 2004)

*Re: how many miles are to many? (Tacoma750)*

I go a 2001 with 138k right no. I got it at 78k. I also had a passat I took into 222k range. I am expecting to keep my a4 for at lease two more years and think it will due.
Replaced so far (Generality)
86k - timing belt; $380
95k - clutch; $850
100k - some rubber vent pipe behind the head; $30
100k - some check valves; $15
105k - front o2 sensor; $85
110k - passenger rear window regulator; $117
115k - valve cover gasket; ???
120k - outer ball joints; $80 + plus 220 to install and align
125k - drive axcel boots (outer on both front axels; $50
128k - alternator; $280
need to replace right now:
-catalytic converter (and/or rear o2 sensor)
-driver rear window regulator
everything is maintenance. interior is working well but the driver seat had a tear in it. new cover is about 240.00. Also, as everybody knows the gauge lcd is bad.
If you do the maintenance I would get it if price is right.
So, what is the price you are looking at paying? 


_Modified by gregg3gs at 8:35 PM 2-6-2008_


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: how many miles are to many? (Tacoma750)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tacoma750* »_At what point are these cars "problem" cars? Im looking to buy one, but most of what I see in my $$ range has 140K and over. When are these cars no longer reliable or worth buying?

As with any other car, they become problems when people stop taking care of them. There are many cars with quite a few miles on them and running strong.
Do the maintenance and treat this car like your kid and it will treat you well.


----------



## Tacoma750 (Sep 16, 2004)

great info...i only have about $5500 to spend


----------



## gregg3gs (May 15, 2004)

*Re: (Tacoma750)*


_Quote »_and treat this car like your kid and it will treat you well.

does that mean I beet my kid daily







.








5k will get you something decent. how about $17.00 per filter and $30.00 for synthetic oil?
If you can afford to throw 200 on average on some parts than I think you are ok.
Again, provided you fix the car yourself.
(I have edited my previous entry with price afterwards)


----------



## Tacoma750 (Sep 16, 2004)

$200 on parts..how often?^^


----------



## dubstarks (Dec 4, 2002)

*Your input please*

Your input please. I found 3 almost identical Avants. 
Silver 99.5 1.8t 144k $9450 privet seller
Silver 98.5 V6 128k $9000 Dealer
White 01.5 1.8t 160k $11000 privet seller
All 5spds with good maintenance records and seem to be well cared for. I love the white but I'm concerned about the mileage. I know the 1.8 has better performance options but first and for most, I'm looking for good daily driving characteristics & reliability. I have owned both a 1.8t VW and Audi but not with the high mileage I'm looking at now. Down the road will 1.8 give me more trouble than the V6? I have driven both 1.8s and I think the 01 needs ball joints or possibly tie rods, something is off down there, and the cd changer is broken, his daughter put a juice box in it







other than that they both seem good.
Thanks


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

*Re: Your input please (dubstarks)*

They are all about 2 grand too much.


----------



## dubstarks (Dec 4, 2002)

*Re: Your input please (Harv)*

Not in Cali


----------



## FlameboyC11 (Dec 18, 2007)

How bout this: 1999 a4 quattro wagon 2.8 v6 Automatic 112k miles, Clean Interior/Exterior - $4900
I know it's automatic, but eh?
Edit: Meh, it already sold. Probabily to one of you guys










_Modified by FlameboyC11 at 10:56 PM 2-14-2008_


----------



## mesquiteskeet (Feb 20, 2008)

*Dallas texas, need advice on getting first AUDI A4*

Hey hows it going, im looking to purchase my first audi. Im wanting a 98-01 a4 1.8t 5spd ONLY i love the way they look . I just dont know to get a quattro or non quattro? My buddy had a 01 a4 non quattro 5spd with some upgrades and loved it. i know a few peeps who have a 98 quattro and a 00 s4, they said its whatever u like! Ive heard good and bad things about both. i just need a little advice on what to purchase i have about 7000 to spend but want a stock one. ive owned mostly v8's ,cobra, dakota r/t, and a few hondas 4cyl. now just wanting to get into the audi world any advice would be helpful. what year to buy? I live in dallas texas thanks

_Modified by mesquiteskeet at 9:25 AM 2/20/2008_


_Modified by mesquiteskeet at 9:26 AM 2/20/2008_


----------



## robbyb413 (May 12, 2002)

*Re: (FlameboyC11)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FlameboyC11* »_How bout this: 1999 a4 quattro wagon 2.8 v6 *Automatic* 112k miles, Clean Interior/Exterior - $4900

Edit: Meh, it already sold. Probabily to one of you guys










Probably not.


----------



## jetta4tdi (Mar 7, 2006)

*1997 1.8T Q*

i found a 1997 1.8t quattro for sale near with 170k. it has new tires, 1500 worth of work recently put into it, and looks to be pretty much loaded. the asking price is 4500 which i think is a little high. i would like to get it and i was wondering what i should offer and what else to look for on the car. i'll post a pic tomorrow
any help is appreciated
thanks


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: 1997 1.8T Q (jetta4tdi)*

check the FAQ, price is relative so any more info you have would be great.
FWIW, I paid $10,200 for a 97 A4 1.8tqm last year...115,000kms. mint.


----------



## geoffsta99 (Dec 2, 2005)

*Re: 1997 1.8T Q (kollisioncourse)*

talk him down, i think 3000-3500 would be alright
I paid 10k - 2001, ko3s, quattro, 5 spd, santorin blue, non-sport, 66k miles


----------



## djwimbo (Jun 27, 2007)

I paid $3800 for my 1998.5 TQM w/ 153K Sport suspension and "fully maintained". He was asking $4500, but I talked him down.
Definitely check the FAQ. Those control arms could be FUBAR and you might not even notice at first.


----------



## skiba (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: (djwimbo)*

I still cant believe how good of a price i got my car for


----------



## jetta4tdi (Mar 7, 2006)

*Re: (Love 4 Veedub)*

i went and bounced the corners of the car and no squeaks so that should mean the ball joints and bushings are good?
haven't got a chance to drive it yet
i'll keep ya posted


----------



## mikcool1080 (Mar 18, 2008)

*Possible new owner with a few questions*

Hi, i just joined the forum cause i really like audi's and am looking into buying an 97 a4 2.8L. I just have a few curiousity and technical questions to ask. First off i live in Sioux Falls, SD. I did a few searches looking for a4's with a manual transmission and a 2.8 liter cause i hear from a couple of people that the 1.8s have alot of problems. A few questions that i have; is there any major points in the milage that i will have to replace alot of things? Is the upkeep pretty expensive? Any other info and help would be very helpful and appreciated, thank you. And here is the link to the car:  http://www.cars.com/go/search/...=true


----------



## mardimus (Apr 21, 2007)

*1998 A4 2.8L AWD purchase*

Fellow Audi owners,
I recently came across a friend who is going oversea. He is looking to sell his 1998 Dark Green Audi A4 2.8l Quattro. The car is in perfect/immaculate condition and has been serviced only by Audi. 35,581 miles on it. new tires with recent tune up. Downfall is that it is an automatic.








He has opted to sell it to me for $9,000 after talking him down from $10,000 that the dealer told him to sell it for. I am a long VW fan and have owned many Mk3, Mk4's and recently drove the car and fell in love very quickly.
I am asking for your opinion and any thoughts or insight you may have. Thank you and cheers for taking a peek.


----------



## Elballoonrat (Jun 25, 2003)

quick answer. i wouldn't buy it. their are better deals out their and you already sound unsure of it which automatically makes it a buy that you will regret afterwards, either a little or alot.
if its got 35k its going to need a timing belt soon. so add a couple hundred for that.
my opinion is its not worth it. their are plenty of cars with higher mileage that are well taken car of with records. i got my 1998 avant 5spd quattro 1.8t for $5900 with 130k miles on it. but the guy had allllll of the reciepts. oil changes. timing belts. suspension parts. dealer service. etc.
i would say for $6k you could find a a4 you would be just as happy with and you'd save money. a good rule of thumb. whenever you buy a car plan on putting $1k into it to make it solid. and then settle for being pleasantly suprised when it costs way less.


----------



## mardimus (Apr 21, 2007)

*Re: (Elballoonrat)*

Thanks for the opinion as i posted this topic to hear some opinions and thoughts. 
I am very interested in the car. The car has been checked out by the dealer and they did state that he should be selling it for 10k. Blue book listed it at $10,800. 
The car has all the receipts, papers etc. No scratches in the paint and to be honest it is in perfect shape. 35,000 miles. 
My biggest issue is that i have worked on my VWs quite a bit and found it easy given that the Vortex and my Bentley have taught me a lot. In fact everything. Is it difficult to work on these cars? Parts easy to find? etc?
Please let me here your thoughts.
some other info:
Leather
Heated seats
Sun roof
new tires
professional detail
trip
Cheers!


_Modified by mardimus at 8:26 AM 3-26-2008_


----------



## mardimus (Apr 21, 2007)

Topic was moved but i am interested in some more opinions regarding the 1998 2.8 quattro in mint condition with only 35,580 miles on it. Let me know your thoughts as well as a reasonable offer price. Thanks.


----------



## TheReflex79 (Feb 22, 2005)

*Opinion needed on a '98 B5, 2.8Q, Tipronic*

Opinion needed on a '98 B5, 2.8Q, Tipronic
I have a good chance at getting the car pictured, for a very decent price...it's a 1 owner, and it's in good shape considering it a '98. And it also only has 59k on it! Just curious what people have to say about it, and if there opnions on it. Please let me know, and yes I actually don't mind the color!
































_Modified by TheReflex79 at 6:03 AM 3-27-2008_


_Modified by TheReflex79 at 6:03 AM 3-27-2008_


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: Opinion needed on a '98 B6, 2.8Q, Tipronic (TheReflex79)*

Its a B5 btw http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
It seems ok,how much are you paying for it? And there is a thread for this kinda questions.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3294312 


_Modified by AEB A4 at 9:04 AM 3-27-2008_


----------



## TheReflex79 (Feb 22, 2005)

*Re: Opinion needed on a '98 B6, 2.8Q, Tipronic (AEB A4)*

Can you direct me to the thread, I'm new to the Audi side...I'd be getting it for under $7k.


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: Opinion needed on a '98 B6, 2.8Q, Tipronic (TheReflex79)*

i linked you to it ^^^^


----------



## TheReflex79 (Feb 22, 2005)

*Opinion needed on a '98 B5, 2.8Q, Tipronic*

Opinion needed on a '98 B5, 2.8Q, Tipronic
I have a good chance at getting the car pictured, for a very decent price...it's a 1 owner, and it's in good shape considering it a '98. And it also only has 59k on it! Getting it for under $7k. Just curious what people have to say about it, and if there opnions on it. Please let me know, and yes I actually don't mind the color!


----------



## upperlevel2120 (Sep 20, 2007)

*Re: Opinion needed on a '98 B6, 2.8Q, Tipronic (TheReflex79)*

i want to chip my ecu and i saw this on the b5 classifieds and wanted to see what you guys thought it was a good idea to purchase 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3746417


----------



## Yevi (Dec 7, 2005)

*Re: Opinion needed on a '98 B6, 2.8Q, Tipronic (upperlevel2120)*

pretty much everything was covered, except this one
the speedo cluster is very easy to remove(just 2 bolts below), make sure check engine bulb was not removed
i just found out that i never had it, thank god i went to deal put it in, and CEL did not go on yet


----------



## toy_vw (Feb 11, 2006)

*opinion on 99 a4"s (b5)*

well im looking at one for sale right now here locally..its got a rebuilt title and has the frame pulled back to spec but still needs smoothing and finishing and some minor things..

im getting the car certified and its originally from the USA...im located in canada..
Now the car has an 1.8t aeg with 130K miles..gt 28r turbo upgrade, 440's, chipped, 2.5" exhaust, s4 suspension, porsche brakes...etc etc.fMIC.
I feel like its a really good price...its in the 5500CDN range
alot of people tell me the cars are rock solid then I have alot of people telling me to stay away....
I want to know what actual owners think and any things to look out for..thanks


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

*Re: opinion on 99 a4"s (toy_vw)*

So someone dumped a ton of money into a wrecked car that's worth nothing and are trying to sell it now for 5500 CDN? And they are also lying to you about mods? (S4 suspension doesn't work on A4s. So call them out on that.)

But yeeeaahh, not the first car I'd buy. And not a car I'd ever buy.


----------



## 20vMatt (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: opinion on 99 a4"s (Harv)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Harv* »_ (S4 suspension doesn't work on A4s. So call them out on that.)

. 

The springs and shocks work though... don't they? quattro to quattro?


----------



## stealth_a4 (Aug 29, 2006)

yes, the entire shock spring assembly fits


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

*Re: opinion on 99 a4"s (AWCx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AWCx* »_
The springs and shocks work though... don't they? quattro to quattro?

The spring weights are different. The S4 springs are made to take the weight of a V6 plus 2 turbos plus all its tubing. They are very stiff springs and won't lower the car at all. It might even raise it a bit.


----------



## toy_vw (Feb 11, 2006)

really I just want to know If I should buy it or not....5500 was the maximum price which means I'll still talk him down...but other then some minor cosmetic crap..the car was solid and fast...thanks for everything


----------



## livinzlyfe (Jan 9, 2008)

*A Question To You All*

well i dont know what happened to the thread about should i buy this...or whatever but i been lookin at some cars...yes its a year early but im just looking is this car a good deal??
http://www.cars.com/go/search/...=true


----------



## weshcky17 (Jun 25, 2007)

*Re: A Question To You All (livinzlyfe)*

nope.... its an automatic


----------



## livinzlyfe (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: A Question To You All (weshcky17)*

well i been lookin around and i found an 03 and i love it...i thinkits beautiful but since im not getting a car i will be between the two threads



_Modified by livinzlyfe at 5:45 PM 4-3-2008_


----------



## weshcky17 (Jun 25, 2007)

*Re: A Question To You All (livinzlyfe)*

haha so wait now ur not gettin a car... lol ive had 6 cars so far and im the same age as you... its mostly my dad fault were both addicted


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: A Question To You All (livinzlyfe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *livinzlyfe* »_well i dont know what happened to the thread about should i buy this...or whatever but i been lookin at some cars...yes its a year early but im just looking is this car a good deal??


I personally would pass on that car, Its nothing really special.
On a side note, I wouldn't buy from a dealer that describes a car wrong, there is no such thing as "Parktronic"







And yes I know what they mean, but they should know the proper name of a feature to the car they are selling.


----------



## Onemanzu (Sep 8, 2007)

*Should i buy*








didn't wanna have to come to yall... sorry!! 
tested a 98 Quattro 1.8t ... now i have never been in one don't know much bout them... 
3 questions... 
Do the turbos normally have a howl when they spool down, i am not familiar with turbo'd cars and this caught my attention
the cluster display went out... links on how to fix that would be amazing... 
what is a decent price for the timing belt... got a quote for a grand at a trusted place... 
thanks for all help 
-omz


----------



## Troike (Jul 21, 2003)

*hmm .. trade mk3 for b5?*

I can't decide








I've been bored with my golf and semi-looking for something new, this seems fairly .. fair @ least.
mk3 cons:
suspension rides HARSH [crap shocks on stiff springs]
clutch + tires are on their last season
needs new brakes [have all the parts]
roof paint fading bad
audi cons:
50000 more miles
idiot current owner [car is a bit beat]
tach is whack
body a bit rough, front bumper falling off one corner
** scary loud noise in 1st gear only ... owner says its the clutch or transmission? , my friend thought it was the clutch making the exhaust rattle ..
Both cars are the same year and exteriors comparable. 
I love my golf since i've had it so long, and the motor is solid .. but despite the potential immediate cost of the 2.8Q, it'd be a damn fine platform, esp come winter http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
for the record, i hate 4-doors .. but i walk to work so MPG isnt an issue.
Audi is dark blue with tint and gold enkei wheels + a hot air intake [







]
golf has a TT chip + VR exhaust + eibach springs










_Modified by Troike at 3:55 AM 4-15-2008_


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: hmm .. trade mk3 for b5? (Troike)*

there are a ton of B5s around, dont buy a crappy one...its simply not worth it.
wait for a nice 1.8t.


----------



## SuperchargedA4 (Jul 19, 2007)

Supercharge it.


----------



## 20vMatt (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: (SuperchargedA4)*

Ok, so I have the chance to buy 18" oz aristos off a gli, with no curbing, and 75% tread life on the tires for 650. Should I do it?


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (AWCx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AWCx* »_Ok, so I have the chance to buy 18" oz aristos off a gli, with no curbing, and 75% tread life on the tires for 650. Should I do it?









I thought the aristos came on the 20AE...and the bolt pattern is 5x100 IIRC.


----------



## 20vMatt (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: (unorthodoksa4)*

I made a mistake. He had them on his GLI when I saw them, but they were originally off his R32. They are 5x100, but i found a website that makes adapters for 40 per wheel.


----------



## sandiegan (May 25, 2005)

*Re: hmm .. trade mk3 for b5? (unorthodoksa4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *unorthodoksa4* »_there are a ton of B5s around, dont buy a crappy one...its simply not worth it.
wait for a nice 1.8t.

What would be more reliable? A 1.8T or a 2.8?
Am I crazy to consider this? http://sandiego.craigslist.org....html


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: hmm .. trade mk3 for b5? (sandiegan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sandiegan* »_
What would be more reliable? A 1.8T or a 2.8?
Am I crazy to consider this? http://sandiego.craigslist.org....html 

the only reliable cars are the ones with good owners. whether its a mkII, B5, ferrari, etc...if its treated well, it will treat you well in return.


----------



## SlickDizzy (Sep 9, 2004)

*Re: hmm .. trade mk3 for b5? (unorthodoksa4)*

This A4 Avant has a lot of miles, but it sounds like it's worth every cent. It's a 99.
http://madison.craigslist.org/car/653842407.html
Here's what the seller said in an e-mail:
"The avant had the t/belt done @ 145 k. The the water pump was done at 105k. The water pump is not driven by the t/belt on this car. options are heated seats/sunroof/rear cd changer/sport steering wheel. This car was owned by a older gentleman who lived in Jefferson and drove daily to Madison. It has a very complete service history.I worked for 11 years at the dealership in Madison and 10 years at the Milwaukee dealership prior to that.I pick the cars that I buy based on there history and service records.My wife drove this car in the winter,as we parked her SAAB convertible."
thoughts?


----------



## BONFIRE074 (Dec 30, 2006)

thinking of buying a 99.5 with 150k on it, origonal clutch/flywheel. on its 2nd timing belt, i want to get the car compression test/ leak down test, anything else that i should look for? how much does a leak down cost? any help would be great


----------



## kombi (Jan 24, 2003)

*Dose this sound like a ok deal?*

The guy will take 3400... i
1998 AUDI A4 1.8T Quattro @ 156k
Car has been well maintained, timing belt chage at 140K, 156K miles, new synthetic oil and filter in last month, just passed deq and got new tags, good tires, 
5 speed manual transmission 
Black exterior with black interior 
Sports Package 
Bose stereo system 6 disc cd 
Power windows and locks 
Mostly Hwy miles


----------



## zombieattack (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: Dose this sound like a ok deal? (kombi)*

Id take it, but at 140K? That has to be a success story that it didn't break. (prepare for this to be moved to a larger thread though


----------



## kombi (Jan 24, 2003)

*Re: Dose this sound like a ok deal? (zombieattack)*

no... that was just the last change.. it had alot of service record..
however.. it was a little beat up.. the dirver seat was worn/riped
the tie rods need replaced.. i could see bad bushings in the Control arms.. 
the engine leaked oil on the Intake side.. 
there were little nicks and scraches from normal wear..but nothing major.. 
I however think it needs a clutch and i have done one.. and dont wish todo another on a quatro car :/


----------



## Elballoonrat (Jun 25, 2003)

make sur he has reciepts for the timing belt, otherwise his word is useless. sounds like a good deal though.


----------



## GS Audio (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: might be jumping ship into an avant (clone)*

Hey guys. Need your input on an A4 I am going to test drive today. Here's the specs....
1999 A4 Avant 2.8 Quattro
118K miles
Leather
Heated seats
Tipronic
CD changer
Spoke with the owner last night to make an appointment to drive it today and he said the Air Bag light is on, as well as the ABS light. These are 2 issues that I know are common and am aware of from a repair standpoint.
Aside from that, he said the car runs and drives great, was never in an accident, etc.
So, besides that, is there anything else I need to be aware of on this model? I assume timing belt, water pump, ball joints, tie rods, wheel bearings.....anything else?
The car is adult owned and driven, so I'm sure it not beat on and the price is a STEAL I think if it doesn't need more than about $500 in maintenance updates once I take over it. Owner is asking $5000 negotiable.
Let me know.....looking to have some negotiating info with me by this afternoon.
Thanks!


----------



## nytoy (Aug 16, 2008)

*Better to buy a low mile A4 Avant or higher miles to mod?*

I'm looking for a avant 1.8T 5-speed, and it seems all I can find is cars with 100-120k on them. If they have been well serviced, and cheaper, is it better to buy an older car with more miles vs. an 01 with 80k for money? 
My logic is if I buy the older car cheaper, that leaves me more money to replace all the control arms, brakes, and put a K04 chip, exhaust, etc. on it. I like the facelift 00-01's a little more, but it's hard to find the avant's period. What do you guys think?


----------



## Elballoonrat (Jun 25, 2003)

have the compression on each cylinder checked. make sure to note if is a dry check(no oil dropped through the spark plug hole) or a wet check (some oil dropped through the spark plug hole).
i assume the bentley manual has what the psi should be. but you should be ok with anything above 130psi or above. Im assuming 140-150psi would be best on these motors(somewhat low compression).
can someone double check or verify what psi he should be looking for, I am pretty much educated guessing here.
also send the motor oil in for an analysis by blackston or whatever its called. they'll tell you how much your bearings are wearing.
a car with 60k miles on can have a motor thats worse than a well cared for 120k mile motor.
i bought my avant with 129,000 miles and ALL service records. every single one including oil changes. otherwise i might not have bought a high mileage a4.
make sure they have reciepts for timing belt. if they don't let them know you HAVE to assume it hasn't been done and drop the price a few hundred.


----------



## feerocknok (Jul 7, 2006)

The closer to 100k, the better. A motor can be replaced, but it sucks to have little things constantly go. And, as stated, make sure the timing belt's been done.
Avant FTW!!!


----------



## 20vMatt (Oct 9, 2007)

*I really need your guys' help.*

I was going to keep the new car I am getting a secret, but I need help too much to do it.

Ok, so there are two cars I am looking at.
01 1.8t QMS volcano black on black leather with cold weather/celebration packages, traction control, NO BOSE, and it only has 46k miles. The cluster screen is clear, but it has some melted glue residue on the rear pillars, and egg damage on the rear passenger door. He is asking 11,500.
The second car is an 01 1.8t QMS casablanca white on black leather with premium sound/celebration packages, B7 RS4 wheels (ugly, but worth money), and it has 87k miles.
This one has higher miles, but JUST had the engine sludge service, timing belt service, new clutch, new brakes and rotors.
The cluster screen does have lines going through it though, and there are a few rock chips on the exterior.
He is asking 9,999, but I think I could talk him down 500-1k
Both feel like they run solid, neither of them had any new oil on the engine or pan

What do you guys think? What would you do?
If you need any more info I'd be happy to provide it.
p.s. What's the difference between 01 and 01.5?


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: I really need your guys' help. (AWCx)*

i'd go with a casa one, 87k is still relativly low miles, and it has a bunch of service work done already, so that makes up for a fanagled center screen and some rock chips.
you could also turn a few bucks by unloading the b7 wheels


----------



## 20vMatt (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: I really need your guys' help. (Lazer Viking)*

Thanks a lot man. I am really trying to justify buying the white one, the milage on the black is just nuts though.


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

*Re: I really need your guys' help. (AWCx)*

I'd have a hard time paying for more than $10,000 for a B5 A4 right now. These aren't rare cars, just entry level luxury cars. They shouldn't be commanding higher prices because of lower miles.


----------



## Elballoonrat (Jun 25, 2003)

not worth it in my opinion. so many other cars you could get for 10k.


----------



## kharma (Jan 2, 2004)

*Re: (Elballoonrat)*

I agree... wouldn't pay that much for either one of them.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (kharma)*

the white one...hands down.


----------



## 20vMatt (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: (unorthodoksa4)*

whoever merged this should have put in their .02


----------



## robbyb413 (May 12, 2002)

*Re: (AWCx)*

I merged it, and my $.02 is if I gave a rats I would have responded already.


----------



## joedubs (Feb 2, 2004)

*Re: 1997 A4 1.8t fwd manual, tell me about them (geoff16vII)*

Found a 2000 1.8tq tiptronic. Looking for something so I can park my 03 gti this winter. 91k miles, 2 female owners. Stock inside and out. Has a cel for p0401 and p1136. Asking 6k, edmunds says 5500, nada says 7200.
Needs tires, brakes and the suspension is kinda sloppy. Tranny shifts like butter. Mostly highway. Should I offer 5500cuz of tires and brakes? Body is CLEAN.


----------



## b2theran1 (Jan 21, 2008)

*Okay everyone I need you help choosing a car.*

The only thing I am hung up on is the color. Is the a4 b5 color yellow the same as the yellow on the S4?
http://www.autotrader.com/fyc/...t=173


----------



## b2theran1 (Jan 21, 2008)

*Re: Okay everyone I need you help choosing a car. (b2theran1)*


----------



## Euro Skank (Feb 1, 2008)

seems like a good deal, do they have service records?


----------



## zombieattack (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: (Euro Skank)*

That is Brilliant Yellow and the S4 yellow is Imola Yellow.


----------



## merrigan (Feb 3, 2008)

FWD FTL boo


----------



## 20vMatt (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: (merrigan)*

IMO that's way too much for what it is. I know prices vary depending on what area you're in, but you should be able to get a b5.5 quattro for just a tad more money.


----------



## powerbookkid (Sep 4, 2008)

*Possible A4 owner... specific questions before purchasing.*

Hello.
Okay, first post, first time REALLY looking at a Audi. If im posting in the wrong place, im sorry. Please move my thread to the appropriate place.
Intro: I have my heart set on a Lexus RX300... my boyfriend convinced me to look at an Audi/VW, because he just bought a 08 GTI.
WELL, Ive decided to look into an A4. The year will be between 97 and 01, as those are currently in my budget of around $8k.
If im going to be getting one, it has to match the features of the lexus, because i picked the lexus for these specific features... yes, im that picky. 
FIRST OFF: my rule is I will not own a car without leather or sunroof. Period.
LIST OF QUESTIONS
The RX has automatic up and down for all windows... they can also be lowered with the remote. Does the A4 have auto windows? Tried searching, came back with nothing. Maybe im using the wrong words?
What kind of keys come with the A4's? The switchblade? Can the remote lower and raise the windows?
im looking at 97-01 models.

other than those few questions, im really just looking for opinions. I know the Lexus isnt very sporty.. but its luxurious, and i like that. its also smooth, and efficient. like that as well.
Again, im terribly sorry if this has been asked over and over, and if i just was too stupid to find it.
Thanks!


----------



## deadleavesdie (Jun 26, 2006)

*Re: (merrigan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *merrigan* »_FWD FTL boo
 I just noticed that too


----------



## Dan92SLC (May 27, 1999)

*2001 A4 2.8 Avant Quattro Questions...*

I have been a vortex member since 98, having had several VWs since the mid 90s, but don't have very much experience with Audis. 
My girlfriend is interested in an 01 A4 2.8 Avant down the street from us. It has 100k on it, its a 5 spd manual, and they (an independent dealer/european car service center) want $7995/bo. 
My understanding is that I'll need to make sure the timing, water pump. idler, thermostat, oil cooler seals etc have been done. What else should I know? 
O2 sensors? Suspension/steering components? 
Any B5 A4 2.8 owners on here that are willing to share their ownership experiences? She drives about 10k/year. I'd like this car to last her 5 years if possible. We walked by it the other night and it is quite clean. 
Any info is appreciated...


----------



## VEEDUBJETTA (Aug 20, 2001)

*Looking at a 1996 2.8L Quattro...Some questions*

Hello, I'm looking to buy an A4 for my daily driver. I test drove a 1996 2.8L Quattro today, and everything seemed pretty good with it...my only concern is:
-when i was reversing into a parking spot, the ABS kicked in a little as I was applying the brakes. The owner of the car said that it is normal, "the ABS calibrates itself sometimes"? This doesnt sound right to me, any feedback?
The only other issues were rust on the wiper blade arms, cloudy headlights, and it's missing the front lip. Are there any aftermarket options for the small front lip? Is it an expensive piece from the dealer?
Thanks in advance!










_Modified by VEEDUBJETTA at 12:58 PM 10-1-2008_


----------



## Snowhere (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: Looking at a 1996 2.8L Quattro...Some questions (VEEDUBJETTA)*

Negative on the calibration. Sounds more like a bad abs sensor.


----------



## Dan92SLC (May 27, 1999)

*Re: Looking at a 1996 2.8L Quattro...Some questions (Snowhere)*

what a garbage idea to merge buyers questions into one thread that very few actually read. 
Thanks for zero feedback, guys.


----------



## robbyb413 (May 12, 2002)

*Re: Looking at a 1996 2.8L Quattro...Some questions (Dan92SLC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dan92SLC* »_what a garbage idea to merge buyers questions into one thread that very few actually read. 
Thanks for zero feedback, guys.

There is a difference between people reading it and people responding to it. Why should people respond if you're asking stuff that is covered in threads in the FAQ, asked in this thread, or covered frequently in other topcis?


----------



## mr_e_leet (Jun 25, 2005)

*Looking at a 1996 a4 - looking for advice*

Hello!
I found a 96 a4 quattro 5 speed for sale and im going to check it out tomorrow. It has around 190k miles on it. What should I look out for? The guy is asking 3grand for it.
http://spacecoast.craigslist.o....html
Im going to search this forum in a minute for some info, but please offer any advice you have!
TIA


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: Looking at a 1996 a4 - looking for advice (mr_e_leet)*

run away
quickly


----------



## skiba (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: Looking at a 1996 a4 - looking for advice (Lazer Viking)*

faster


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: Looking at a 1996 a4 - looking for advice (skiba)*

like an olympic medalist


----------



## merrigan (Feb 3, 2008)

*Re: Looking at a 1996 a4 - looking for advice (kish0000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kish0000* »_like an olympic medalist

on crack cocaine


----------



## mr_e_leet (Jun 25, 2005)

*Re: Looking at a 1996 a4 - looking for advice (kish0000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kish0000* »_like an olympic medalist

Really? Im browsing the what to buy thread now for some more info.
I drive a 97 vr6 jetta - will it have similar problems ?


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: Looking at a 1996 a4 - looking for advice (mr_e_leet)*

we have strong engines, my neighbor had a 12v audi 90 with 280,000+ miles till he rolled it into a tree last night








but i would steer clear from something in that mileage range if i were you. i think his car was an exception to the rules of audi living


----------



## mr_e_leet (Jun 25, 2005)

*Re: Looking at a 1996 a4 - looking for advice (kish0000)*

Ok, thanks for the advice. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 20vMatt (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: Looking at a 1996 a4 - looking for advice (mr_e_leet)*

you could get a way better one for around the same price.


----------



## VReihenmotor6 (Dec 12, 2001)

*Re: Looking at a 1996 a4 - looking for advice (20vMatt)*









see above


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: Looking at a 1996 a4 - looking for advice (VReihenmotor6)*

96 a4 = flock of seagulls ?


----------



## mr_e_leet (Jun 25, 2005)

*Re: Looking at a 1996 a4 - looking for advice (VReihenmotor6)*









Alright ill keep looking. 
Thanks! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VReihenmotor6 (Dec 12, 2001)

*Re: Looking at a 1996 a4 - looking for advice (Lazer Viking)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lazer Viking* »_96 a4 = flock of seagulls ?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uUjIA3Rt7gk


----------



## b5a4 (Jun 14, 2008)

*Re: Looking at a 1996 a4 - looking for advice (VReihenmotor6)*

Get a nicer car man that looks beat to the ground.


----------



## pimpbot (Jan 9, 2006)

*What to look for, gonna buy an A4 2.8l 1999 avant wagon*

I have a line on a high mileage (almost 190k mostly freeway miles) 1999 A4 manual tranny wagon with the V6 2.8l. It has leather heated seats and and a sunroof. He's asking just over $6k, but he's had it listed for at least a month, so I think I can lowball him down to $5k... maybe lower if I slap some cash in his hands. We (I) would love to pimp around town in this nice car, but I don't wanna buy too much trouble. 
I've had my eye out for Passats and A4s, but not much comes up in my price range of around $6k. All the cars around here seem to be automatics, and that is just not going to work for me at all. F that slushbox no control crap (and the wife agrees with me... dang, I love her!).
The mileage doesn't scare me much, since it is going to be for my wife who works from home. The last car she owned (97 Jetta GLX) only clocked 4k miles in the year we owned it. So if I get 15k miles of use out of this car, that will be like 3 years, and I'll be happy with that as long as I don't end up on the hook for another $6k in repairs in that time. I say $2k would be acceptable tops.
We (primarily she) basically need a good safe wagon to haul around our two small kids, and the baby gear that goes with them. I also need that wagon to be a stick. I mountain bike a lot, and will add a 1 1/4" hitch for my bike rack. 
Current owner of this car said he had loads of work done, and paperwork to back it up. 
He replaced in the last 20k miles:
plugs
02 sensors
all front suspension ball joints, tie rods, etc
water pump
timing belt and tensioner
PS pump
all belts
brakes
clutch
valve seals
all front engine seals (prolly the rear too, since the clutch was done)
He claims everything works, and he's maintained it meticulously. The pics reflect this. The thing looks cherry in the pics. 
Also, this A4 has the simple instrument cluster, so no LCD issues to every worry about (?).
So my question is this:
What other gotcha items should I worry about? What are some common issues with the A4 V6?
I'm thinking:
Look under the car for leaking diffs, other leaks
Obvious stuff, like crash repair damage/repaint, etc
Other than that, I would just look at the regular used car kinda stuff, but I am mostly looking for trouble spots on the A4 of this vintage. 
Any input is welcome. 

_Modified by pimpbot at 1:15 AM 10-9-2008_

_Modified by pimpbot at 1:17 AM 10-9-2008_

_Modified by pimpbot at 1:18 AM 10-9-2008_


_Modified by pimpbot at 1:21 AM 10-9-2008_


----------



## awglx (Jan 23, 2004)

*Re: What to look for, gonna buy an A4 2.8l 1999 avant wagon (pimpbot)*

how about this one
1999.5,1.8t, 150k, quattro.avant, manual, looks like great shape, suposidly regularly maintained, use synthetic. $4200
milage is a little scary but I cant stop thinking about it.


----------



## pimpbot (Jan 9, 2006)

*Re: What to look for, gonna buy an A4 2.8l 1999 avant wagon (awglx)*

You selling, or wanting to buy?
Sounds good to me, but turbos scare me. I've had way too many friends have them fail, and they are not cheap to fix (at least at a shop). 
Price is really good, tho... assuming all is in good shape. 
150k miles should be fine, if it has been cared for properly, and not owned by a 20 year old autocrosser (sorry to stereotype, but who are we kidding here?) who likes to smoke tires and drive WOT at redline all the time with the turbo boosted 10 psi over stock. 
If you're selling, and in the SF Bay area, I'm interested. 


_Modified by pimpbot at 1:29 PM 10-9-2008_


----------



## awglx (Jan 23, 2004)

*Re: What to look for, gonna buy an A4 2.8l 1999 avant wagon (pimpbot)*

no I was thinking about buying it. 
I was worried about all that turbo **** to(still want one though)
but hah, I was just trying to get some experienced input quick cuz I may look at it tomorrow and I dont have a ton of time to reasurch it much more than Ialready have.
thanks for the input 
hope there is more to come


----------



## cool_gti_guy91 (Nov 13, 2000)

*new to the A4*

I will be purchasing one very soon, Im deciding if i should go 1.8T or 2.8. From my research it seems the 2.8 is much more reliable those years. I have been reading a lot of sludge stories with the 1.8s. I had a 1.8T GTI and i loved it but it was newer. I found a nice 2.8 5spd with very low miles that im leaning toward. I just would like some opions from you about how the 2.8 feels.
Thanks
Jamie


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: new to the A4 (cool_gti_guy91)*

its unanimous around here , 1.8t > 2.8


----------



## GregN96 (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: new to the A4 (cool_gti_guy91)*

The 2.8 is a bad engine. The engine uses a poor fuel injection system and has technology from the 1992 Volkswagen Corrado. Yes the 1.8 has sludge problems, but if you buy a car with a good history and maintenance records, you should be fine. If you really want a 6 cylinder, then buy the 2002 3.0 that engine is great. The 2.8 has 172 hp in 1997 and 190 hp in 1999. The 1.8 has 150 hp. After a computer program to upgrade the boast you can achieve 200 hp like the 2.0t. 
BUY THE 1.8T!!!!!!!


----------



## Nelson20VT (Apr 15, 2006)

I usually wouldn't respond to a thread like this but seeing as though I've all 4 cars in question I'll give you my 2 cents. My first car was an 03 Beetle that was a bolt-on 1.8T (APR'd, Intake, Exhaust, etc.) and it was a great car, but yes, it was a Beetle so that was a problem. During my ownership of that car my Dad and I acquired a canary yellow 97 A4 2.8 (my first B5). And that car's forte, as most will agree, is the exhaust note. But when compared to a chipped 1.8T it just doesn't feel the same. N/A is fun, but I just love driving boosted 4-cyls and the 1.8T is SUCH a great engine. Once I sold my Beetle I got a 02 A4 3.0 (tip). And it was a really great car, but with sub-par performance. I straight piped it and it sounded so great imo. and that brings me to my current car- a 2000 A4 1.8TQM. This car has proved to be a perfect culmination of all these cars. My Beetle was quick, the b5 sounded great, and the B6, like all Audi's, incorporate luxurious aspects of design. That being said, my vote is that you find a facelift 1.8T.

Sorry about that long post, I just wanted you to know my resume. And no... they weren't Mommy paid. I'm a hard working 19 year old student and not one of those cars had anyone work on them besides myself. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
Good Luck with your selection and welcome.


----------



## SuperchargedA4 (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: new to the A4 (GregN96)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GregN96* »_The 2.8 is a bad engine. The engine uses a poor fuel injection system and has technology from the 1992 Volkswagen Corrado. 


The 2.8 is a great engine, if you want a DD that you aren't going to mod, but will still be able to pass other cars on the highway. It's a great engine for what its designed for. And what exactly is wrong with the f/i system?


----------



## 20vMatt (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: new to the A4 (SuperchargedA4)*

I'd take my stock 30v over my stock 20v, but I'll go BT in jan and probably forget all about the 2.8


----------



## skiba (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: new to the A4 (20vMatt)*

If i had to stay stock 30v
Mods - 18t


----------



## Storz (Aug 11, 2008)

*Re: new to the A4 (skiba)*

I've had both, and currently drive a 2.8 and wishing I had gotten a 1.8t again. Go with the turbo


----------



## Nelson20VT (Apr 15, 2006)

If you're not going to to touch it mechanically, then I think you'd obviously want the most horsepower out of the box. And that being said, a 2.8 would probably be your preferred option. But if you're like most of us that have our cars up on jack stands and ripped apart every weekend, 1.8T ftw.
And fyi- you may want to distinguish between the 3.0L 30V and the 2.8L 30V as I believe both cars are in question.


----------



## Midnighthief (Aug 3, 2004)

*im about to buy a audi A4 anything i should know?*

so im about to buy a 1997 Audi A4 2.8l. it has 140K miles on it the timing belt has been replaced and it has all its service records...is there anything that i should know about these that ive overlooked
Do these cars hold up well, do certain things crap out after a while? 
thanks


----------



## Elballoonrat (Jun 25, 2003)

any used car you should be prepared to spend 1500 on. if you don't you should feel good about it. just be prepared for something to go wrong. the cars are very sturdy though as long as they're maintained well


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

*Re: (Elballoonrat)*

Did you read the FAQ?


----------



## Midnighthief (Aug 3, 2004)

*Re: (mbudden)*

ahhh..clever..those FAQ...haha thanks...
alright so i'll check some of that stuff tomorrow. im just making sure there weren't any "common problems" with that specific year..
i test drove it and it seemed fine.
OH yah the check engine light is on...i know what those can mean..sometimes bad sometimes simply oil change..but anything i might need to be aware of?



_Modified by Midnighthief at 8:17 AM 10-21-2008_


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: (Midnighthief)*

anybody know if new rs4 pedals will fit our cars? i saw that they fit b6 a4s but i dont remember the size of their pedals


----------



## Ltownhockey17 (Apr 27, 2007)

*Re: (kish0000)*

just for sh!ts n giggles....
99' A4 1.8t quattro. black. *stock*, 5 speed. 100k. heated black leather, power everything, sunroof. 6 disk w/ bose speakers. runs great.
I was thinking around 6k?


_Modified by Ltownhockey17 at 9:35 PM 10-27-2008_


----------



## H2V88 (Apr 24, 2007)

*looked at a b5 today*

went to take a look at a 2001 a4, was really clean, had 170k on it tho, water pump and belt were done, but I noticed when drove it the turbo made like a flutter sound when it spools, but after the car warmed up it stopped, anybody know what this is? sorry first time gonna have a turbo car, couldnt find much in search either.


----------



## Ltownhockey17 (Apr 27, 2007)

*Re: looked at a b5 today (H2V88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *H2V88* »_went to take a look at a 2001 a4, was really clean, had 170k on it tho, water pump and belt were done, but I noticed when drove it the turbo made like a flutter sound when it spools, but after the car warmed up it stopped, anybody know what this is? sorry first time gonna have a turbo car, couldnt find much in search either.

when you let off the gas after spooling and it makes that flutter....or a







call sound, that would probably be your diverter valve, chances are they replaced the stock airbox and replaced it with a cone filter


----------



## Dub-Lip (Jul 22, 2003)

*Re: looked at a b5 today (Ltownhockey17)*

adapters
Imlooking at a couple different companies to go with. I know H&Rs are the best out there but i was also looking at adapt-it-usa ones also.
if anyone has any other recommendations let me know.


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: looked at a b5 today (Dub-Lip)*

I got H&R adapters .... They hold my wheels on very well http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: looked at a b5 today (AEB A4)*

H&R x2


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*2001 1.8T Avant*

Here's a 2001 1.8T Avant 5MT I'm considering.

_Quote »_This is a sharp car, it is a 5sp manual, 1.8T Turbo 4cyl, all service records including timing belt/waterpump service, xenon lights, sport wheels, bose audio, and heated seats. It has 98k miles on it, nice new michelin tires and is in excellent condition with no door dings or dents, no rust, non smoker car and the interior is in excellent condition! This is a great winter car with AWD and a gas sipper too! 









































They don't want much for it.
It's in GREAT shape.
Is this a 'sport package'? I can't really tell. I see the sport wheels and steering wheel, but are those the 'sport seats'?
The guy has records showing a t-belt and water pump replacement
The heated seats are key... and I like that it's got Xenons


_Modified by Chapel at 4:21 PM 1-15-2009_


----------



## robbyb413 (May 12, 2002)

*Re: 2001 1.8T Avant (Chapel)*

Pics are not working. I tried to copy-paste and got a google error message. 
Can you repost those or link to the source of the ad?


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*FV-QR*

fixed.


----------



## robbyb413 (May 12, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Chapel)*

appears from what I can tell to be your typical 01 end of run car with the celebration package, premium package, and sport package. A very desireable car if you're not going to be going BT and you want a good solid daily b5 without some of the weaknesses of the older ones. You should be able to get that cheap money becuase of two factors... 1) red with beige interior isn't a high-demand color combo 2) it's 100k so it's about to hit that point where it's going to need stuff.
What does it have on record for being done, maintenance and repair-wise?


_Modified by robbyb413 at 4:26 PM 1-15-2009_


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*FV-QR*

Timing belt
Water Pump
3000 mile oil change stubs
that's all I've asked for thus far
I'm bringing my mechanic friend who owns an S4 with me to look at it


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*FV-QR*

I think he said the brakes were recently done and it's got brand new Michelin Pilot Sport 2s on it... so I'll need winter tires


----------



## acceleration (Apr 18, 2006)

How much are they asking for it? That's a very nice example.


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*FV-QR*

$7000... and it just sold


----------



## moshervr6 (Nov 20, 2005)

*possibly new to the audi world, i need some opinions*

hey everyone, ive been a lover and owner of vw's for years, now i have the chance to pick up a 97 audi A4 quattro 2.8l 5 spd with 250k for a good bargain. the car runs like a top, but the body was vandalized. now my plan is to fix this car up, but if i do get it and decide to scrap it, im just wondering what things like engines, trans, running gear, etc. sell for from a scrapped car. can anyone give me an idea in canadian dollars please.


----------



## Nelson20VT (Apr 15, 2006)

No.


----------



## JaVa230 (Apr 16, 2007)

better be REALLY cheap


----------



## moshervr6 (Nov 20, 2005)

*Re: (JaVa230)*

i can get it for $400. and its coming with all kinds of extra suspension parts, is that really cheap to you?


----------



## DuBSPEED22 (Mar 12, 2007)

*need your help - looking to buy a A4B5*

hey guys, looking to get some of your guys input on buying a used a4. Ill give you my senierio quick. I am a tt owner with 52k on my roadster (show ya couple pics later). I have just been licensed in the insurance/financial planning industry which requires alot of driving in the nj area which ='s terrible senerio ever. having a lowered tt that im trying to keep the miles low and with potholes the size of craters all over the place. This is nearly ever a peaceful ride from place to place







which leads me to where i stand now. Buying a DAILY DRIVER!!







so i transfered some savings money over and took out a $2k loan for a total of $4500 cash buying power http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif so i have a couple in mind that i will post in a bit.. but before that.. i need to break it down for whats best for my situation so here is what i think- (and please object and express yours)
so im think an older a4 as being the daily driver get something obv. high miles, but something reliable for 50+ thousand miles.. i mean $4500 isnt that much.. but thats all i really got for now, so im choosing between 98-01 kinda am leaning more towards getting the quattro, really want to get automatic for traffic and lazy purposes, now on the trans you guys think man. or auto. would be better in high mileage cars? have heard auto is better and vica versa








would like a black one but i have found a blue and a couple silver ones that have caught my eye
heres a couple i found online let me know what you guys think. any and all recommendations are good
1
http://www.cars.com/go/search/...=true
2
http://www.cars.com/go/search/...=true
3
http://www.autotrader.com/fyc/...false
also leaning more towards 1.8t rather then the 6er. more gas! and i like the 1.8's have had a few
Thanks guys appreciate the help.. oh.. and i want it by this weekend!!
didnt forget








shot in the winter








and summer



















_Modified by DuBSPEED22 at 11:05 PM 1-27-2009_


----------



## zombieattack (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: need your help - looking to buy a A4B5 (DuBSPEED22)*

If you just want a daily get a 2.8 auto. With the 1.8T you will end up lowering it and spending money on it. The 2.8 keeps you from spending money because you barely can








BTW FAQ is great for this question.


----------



## No post counting (Oct 15, 2008)

*Is it worth it? VW guy trying to get into the audi world...*

Hey guys,
I recently came across this ad and I think it's a really good deal. I'm looking for a good DD for my wife and newborn son. (and our 2 dogs)
Can you let me know what you think?

1998 Audi A4 2.8 Avant quattro - $2500
116,000 miles
This is his listing:
*
Selling Points:* Silver, w/black leather. All options. Luxury at a cheap price! Timing belt, water pump, recently replaced. Plugs, oil/filter just changed, along with state inspection.
*Condition:* Front corner of hood has small dent, front bumper abraded, due to low speed fender bender. No effect on driving condition. Excellent winter vehicle, safe. 
Pics:








































Thanks! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
_Modified by No post counting at 11:54 AM 2-5-2009_


_Modified by No post counting at 11:58 AM 2-5-2009_


----------



## verb.move (Jun 30, 2006)

*FV-QR*

for mod-abilty go with a 1.8T. the 2.8L is not moddable like a VR6.
plus you are looking at spending AT LEAST a few hundred on repairing the hood/bumper


----------



## No post counting (Oct 15, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (verb.move)*


_Quote, originally posted by *verb.move* »_for mod-abilty go with a 1.8T. the 2.8L is not moddable like a VR6.
plus you are looking at spending AT LEAST a few hundred on repairing the hood/bumper

Ya but I'm not looking to mod it, maybe an exhaust at most. And I figured since the KBB on it was about $6k, it would be worth putting the money into it.


----------



## Awesomatic (Sep 17, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (No post counting)*

So long as the engine is good it seems worth it.







That damage is an easy fix and doesn't have to be done right away. Otherwise, I'd just make sure the brakes are good, check the brand of oil filter, and check all of the safety stuff, since you've got precious cargo. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## No post counting (Oct 15, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Awesomatic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Awesomatic* »_So long as the engine is good it seems worth it.







That damage is an easy fix and doesn't have to be done right away. Otherwise, I'd just make sure the brakes are good, check the brand of oil filter, and check all of the safety stuff, since you've got precious cargo. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Thanks - that is kind of what I was figuring!


----------



## mardimus (Apr 21, 2007)

*2001 A4 2.8l and 2002 2.7l S4*

I am in the process of picking up a 2001 A4 2.8l ($8000.00). The car is equipped with the following:
*2001 audi a4 2.8 quattro* . 
v6 30 valve engine. automatic tiptronic transmision. 
61575 super low original miles. 
winter package gives you traction control, 4 wheel drive, heated seats, 60/40 rear folding seats. and a ski bag. 
also the car has great michelin tires that are amazing in the snow. 
the car also has a s4 steering wheel and auto tip steering wheel shifters, HID headlights, audi s4 exhaust, piggie pipes, custom ITG cold air intake, and 25% graphite tinted windows. 
this car is smoke free and pet free. the car has a clean title and title in hand.
I know that the water pump and timing belt will possibly need to be replaces around 90k miles. 
When i go to look at it is there anything i need to be a little concerned about or areas i can check to ensure the car has not been hammered into the ground?
I was thinking about taking it in first and getting it checked out, your thoughts?
Here is a pic and i would love to hear some opinions or thoughts!!!








































































or i could do this for $15,500.00:
2002 audi s4 2.7 30 valve v6 twin turbo 6 speed. 34378 original super low miles. lowest mile b5 audi s4 on the market. its in like brand new condition with no problems at all. runs like 500hp because never been riden hard. good tires with 85% life left. the car has every option but navigation. also the car has a 8000k xenon kit with clear corner oem headlights. custom painted black rs4 grill. custom grilless front bumper. itg cold air filter. and a GIAC 3 program chip. clean title in hand. 16.5k obo. 


































































_Modified by mardimus at 7:30 PM 2-8-2009_


----------



## bmann (Feb 7, 2001)

LoL, these cars aren't even comparable. If you can afford it, go with the S4.


----------



## mardimus (Apr 21, 2007)

*Re: (bmann)*

Interesting thought. There are a lot of comparisons and differences between the two. And the S4 is a great option at an affordable price obviously but i want to hear some good opinions about the two.


----------



## zombieattack (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: (mardimus)*

8K is really high imo. Oh and how do you figure that S4 has 500hp with only a chip upgrade?


----------



## mardimus (Apr 21, 2007)

*Re: (zombieattack)*

Good thoughts. I have no idea how it would have 500hp from the GIAC chip. These are not my cars but i am interested in purchasing them. I am looking at offering the current owner $7500 for the 2001 a4. As for the S4 i ruled it out but i am back in the thought process as i feel the need for speed.


----------



## zombieattack (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: (mardimus)*

If you want speed then just check out a 1.8T. 150hp stock but with a chip and some bolt on you can have fun. Give it a bit of time and some money you can go big turbo and have even more fun.
Just find a quattro and a manual and you will be fine.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (mardimus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mardimus* »_Good thoughts. I have no idea how it would have 500hp from the GIAC chip. These are not my cars but i am interested in purchasing them. I am looking at offering the current owner $7500 for the 2001 a4. As for the S4 i ruled it out but i am back in the thought process as i feel the need for speed. 

giac chip on the s4 is around 300hp at the crank, give or take.


----------



## mardimus (Apr 21, 2007)

*Re: (unorthodoksa4)*

Bump for merge.


----------



## robbyb413 (May 12, 2002)

*Re: 2001 A4 2.8l and 2002 2.7l S4 (mardimus)*

mardimus, you just did the Audi b5 equivelant of walking up to any sane hetero male and asking "hey, if I am in a frumpy amish chick and Raven Riley, which one should I try to score with"?








If you're looking at both and all things are equal, maint has been done, histories are good, and you want a car that's going to be fun to drive, you can do some light modding to, and is no more or less likely to let you down as any OTHER b5, then you the s4 is your choice. Add an exhaust on top of that chip and you have the power to make many BT a4 1.8Ts sad they didn't just get the s4 to begin with.
If you really don't care about modding, don't care about going fast, and just kind of want to have a b5 a4 that gets you around comfortably and doesn't cost as much to insure as the s4 then the a4 with the 2.8l v6 is your go-to. If you do get a bit of the mod bug, a GIAC/Unitronic chip and exhaust/intake will put you at power numbers that are close enough to some chipped 1.8Ts and that will get you around town in a manner that won't make you terribly bored. 
Obviously the middle of the road here is the option you didn't present which would be to get a 1.8T a4, which you can spend a moderate sum of money on and get numbers close to a chipped s4 with better gas milage and a lower insurance bill. It will never be an s4 though no matter how hard you try, so don't look to it to replace the s4. 
One red flag though on the s4... if the car HAS GIAC software it's not likely that the car has been babied. GIACs slogan is something like "software for hard drivers", and I don't think anbody on VWVortex of 4T will say they chipped their car and then didn't beat the flog the thing. You should check the faq in the b5 s4 forum and take a look at those turbos before you move on that car, because if they go you're gonna have a bad time right off the bat, unless you make lemonade with your lemons and up to k04s or bigger.


----------



## mardimus (Apr 21, 2007)

*Re: 2001 A4 2.8l and 2002 2.7l S4 (robbyb413)*

Robby,
Thanks for the insight and the laugh. The info and opinions are great to hear as my decision is getting closer and closer to the end. I would hate to have to put some money into the S4 in regards to it being pounded around. I am going to check out both cars in the next day or so and will post some more info. Thanks again.


----------



## MyBlueR32Turbo (Oct 26, 2006)

*Avant as family car???*

Hey guys I will be having my first child withing the next month and Ive been looking into b5 b6 avants as a family car 
my last VW was A turbo R32 and my wife had a b6 A4 1.8t 6mt 
Im looking for something that can be tuned to the 350hp range while keeping reliability and comfort 
I also like the avant because of the extra room in the back for the stroller etc...
I miss my R32 greatly and would like to make this a temporary replacement of sorts
I have a budget of 5k to 10k 
so what do you guys think????
im I on the right path or im I barking up the wrong tree????

pics for inspiration????


----------



## Nelson20VT (Apr 15, 2006)

Just buy a stock RS4. You should be set


----------



## Elballoonrat (Jun 25, 2003)

there really isn't much leg room in the back. I would go with an a8. you can find some good ones for 10k


----------



## verb.move (Jun 30, 2006)

*FV-QR*

350hp out of a 1.8t requires a BIG turbo. maybe look into a B5 S4 with the 2.7t, 350hp could probably be pulled out of that engine with just bolt-ons such as chip, intake, and turboback exahust.
or for more leg room in the back look into an allroad(its an A6 avant with the 2.7t, or 4.2 in the 04's and 05s) A higher mileage one of those can be had for under 10grand.


----------



## TaxMan5 (Jul 13, 2002)

*Re: (Elballoonrat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Elballoonrat* »_there really isn't much leg room in the back. 


Exactly. My MK5 Rabbit has a lot more leg room than my B5 avant.


----------



## robbyb413 (May 12, 2002)

*Re: Avant as family car??? (MyBlueR32Turbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MyBlueR32Turbo* »_
Im looking for something that can be tuned to the 350hp range while keeping reliability and comfort 
I also like the avant because of the extra room in the back for the stroller etc...

If you want 350hp with real relability and comfort you're going to want to look at something with a 2,7T or if you can stomach the gas something with the v8. Otherwise you're going to spend a bunch of money getting the car to 350, and while it may or may not be reliable enough (the more you build it the more potential for problems therer will be and the more preventative maintenance it will require) you will lose the comfort factor because it will be full of noise, harshness, and vibrations. With the bigger engines you can perform much more mild upgrades to get to the number you want to hit so it will retain more of that stock comfort. 
edit: just saw your price range. 350hp, comfort, and reliability will be tough for those numbers, but you might luck out and find a b5 s4 avant that will get the job done for you. More than likely for those numbers you're looking at 1.8T avants with a modest turbo ugrade setup, something like a gt28rs/gtrs/gt2x that will be in the 250whp to near 300whp range, and even that will be somewhat of a crapshoot. 
p.s. children and all their stuff fit just fine in the sedan with room to spare. You don't need to make up excuses to cover for your avant lust... we think they're just as cool as you do.










_Modified by robbyb413 at 8:34 AM 2-10-2009_


----------



## vwsteve (Jul 26, 2000)

*Re: Avant as family car??? (robbyb413)*

I have a B5 Avant and we utilize it as the "family car".....I've got 2 kids ages 3 and 8 months and one thing that really sucks is the back seat leaves plenty to be desired. It is pretty cramped back there and it's even worse when you have a rear facing car seat. We finally just turned the seat forward now since the baby is over 20lbs. but when the seat is rear facing you have to slide up the front seats in order to accommodate the seat accordingly.
The rear cargo area is ample....that is if you get yourself a relatively compact stroller that can be pushed up against the back seats leaving room in the front area to use.
We are going to hang in there for now with it...the car has really been pretty good to us as far as reliability plus I searched for my Casablanca White Avant intentionally because...well....the styling is just so damn sweet. I've shopped around newer A6 Avant's recently....kicked some tires on an Allroad...and have even explored the notion of getting a V70 wagon. 
The A6 does seem more room in the rear to explore the option of moving up to that platform....if given the option to start all over I would likely go that route if you are dead set on getting an Avant of some sort.


----------



## Snowhere (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: Avant as family car??? (vwsteve)*

A6 Avant FTW! Something like 14" longer and 9 inches wider. We looked at A4 Avants and they were just too dam small. The A4 avant is smaller then an Outback. The newer you go in the A6, the less room you get. The C4 has the most, followed by the C5. The Allroad has the 2.7TT, but it is not as fast as you might think. The air bag suspension has it's problems with the cold, may not be a problem in Ohio. 
I think you would be happiest in a C5 S6 Avant. That should get you in the 300hp range and should be the most reliable over BT.


----------



## MyBlueR32Turbo (Oct 26, 2006)

*Re: Avant as family car??? (robbyb413)*


_Quote, originally posted by *robbyb413* »_ 
p.s. children and all their stuff fit just fine in the sedan with room to spare. You don't need to make up excuses to cover for your avant lust... we think they're just as cool as you do.









_Modified by robbyb413 at 8:34 AM 2-10-2009_

<<<blushing hahahaha
I dont like the looks of the A6 it feels like a more mature car
I will go test drive 00 avant later on today I might even take the babies recaro car seat to test for fitment
will let you guys know how it went http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mardimus (Apr 21, 2007)

*Re: 2001 A4 2.8l and 2002 2.7l S4 (robbyb413)*

Robby,
Thanks for the insight and the laugh. The info and opinions are great to hear as my decision is getting closer and closer to the end. I would hate to have to put some money into the S4 in regards to it being pounded around. I am going to check out both cars in the next day or so and will post some more info. Thanks again.


----------



## MyBlueR32Turbo (Oct 26, 2006)

*Is this a good deal??? please help*

























I test drove it today and i feels strong no weird noises and everything works.
its a 2000 b5 1.8t speed quattro fully loaded including oem HIDs
125k miles super clean record with all dealer papers for maintenance one owner and I talked it down to $4500 OTD (all included= 30 day tag, tax, title, ETC...)
Im not to exited about the color but it does look good with the leather combination
the bad 
cracked windshield
wore down front door handles (to the plastic)
broken rear wiper cap
Cluster flickers and part of the main display doesn't light up when u open a door the rear 1/4 of the display car doesn't light up and the RPM needle doesn't have a smooth flow up to 3k rpm it kinda sturers
once again the engine feels strong and smooth I think I will need a new cluster anyone know what they go for???
thaks for your help


----------



## 5inchMAF (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: Is this a good deal??? please help (MyBlueR32Turbo)*

absolutely....


----------



## pimpbot (Jan 9, 2006)

*Re: (Elballoonrat)*

Second that. 
Back seat is a bit cramped, but works. My 2 year old in his rocket chair kicks the back of the driver's seat. The 1 month old in the backward facing rocket chair fits behind the passenger seat, but only if its forward in the tracks some... too far forward for me to fit in, and I'm 5'10". 
The Passat Wagon has a bigger back seat, but all the ones I looked at in the same price range as the 1999 a4 I got were all thrashed. Gotta love that crappy Audi resale value. 
Dang, I recently saw a Passat W8 wagon with a stick in the paper... no really... a real live sticks shift and AWD! I drooled, but realized all the maintenance that motor must bring, not to mention the gas it must suck. 


_Modified by pimpbot at 9:43 PM 2-10-2009_


----------



## roflcopter (Sep 8, 2008)

*Things to look for*

i was just recently involved in an accident where my car was totaled. ive been looking into getting a new car, and i guess now is probably the right time to do so. i just found a 1999 Audi A4 Quattro 2.8 5speed Laser Red. I test drove it and it was great. great ride, smooth shifting, no noises from the engine.
i was just wondering if there were any major things i should look out for if i do get it. i was told to make sure that the timing belt was changed, which the dealer said it had been. and i was also told to check the front control arms.
is there anything else that could be problematic?? 
any help would be much appreciated!!


----------



## roflcopter (Sep 8, 2008)

i was also told by my friend that it might be an s line. it doesnt say s4 on it so how can i tell??


----------



## skiba (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: (roflcopter)*

They didn't make B5's in S-line, it probably just has the sport steering wheel from leftovers


----------



## GregN96 (Oct 1, 2008)

This is just me and what I think. I would stray away from the 2.8. The 1.8 is easy and has the turbo. Plus better fuel economy.


----------



## roflcopter (Sep 8, 2008)

*Re: (skiba)*

this is the wheel it had. my friend thought because of the little emblem at the bottom it was an s.
thanks


----------



## roflcopter (Sep 8, 2008)

*Re: (GregN96)*

ive heard alot of people say to stay away from the 1.8 because there are alot of problems.


----------



## GregN96 (Oct 1, 2008)

You know what, you're right. Both engines have their ups and downs. It's up to you.


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (roflcopter)*


_Quote, originally posted by *roflcopter* »_ive heard alot of people say to stay away from the 1.8 because there are alot of problems.

ask around, many people including myself are over 150k without any major problems, sure stuff comes up, and you have to keep up with maint but i wouldnt go out on a limb and say they have "alot" of problems


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

i hit 180k driving to nics ^ this weekend. i havent seen my CEL the whole ownership of the car. that's 15k miles of CEL free.. and at this mileage, is unheard of.
you might be asking how? the car was maintained the way it was suppose to have been.


----------



## roflcopter (Sep 8, 2008)

*Re: (99.5blacka4)*

ok
im checking on this later, but from what the owner of the lot the car is on told me, all the maint was done by audi


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

*Re: (roflcopter)*


_Quote, originally posted by *roflcopter* »_ok
im checking on this later, but from what the owner of the lot the car is on told me, all the maint was done by audi

tell him to prove it.. audi dealerships are connected nationwide. you can walk into your local dealer and pull up info on my car from PA. with that said, take the vin to the dealer and ask them to look up maintaince on the car nationwide. if they tell you they cant, tell them they are lying cause they can. i have friends at work at audi dealerships.


----------



## merrigan (Feb 3, 2008)

yes *friends*


----------



## roflcopter (Sep 8, 2008)

*Re: (99.5blacka4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *99.5blacka4* »_
tell him to prove it.. audi dealerships are connected nationwide. you can walk into your local dealer and pull up info on my car from PA. with that said, take the vin to the dealer and ask them to look up maintaince on the car nationwide. if they tell you they cant, tell them they are lying cause they can. i have friends at work at audi dealerships.

ok, thanks


----------



## Belsize (Feb 17, 2009)

*What would you do?*








1997 Audi A4, 100K miles but from shortly after buying (18 months ago) it has had problems from to seals, to vacuum lines to to dissapearing coolant. For the first year I did everything the dealer on the westside of Manahattan asked only to find out one day they had filed, changed names and said were not resposible for any of the previous work done on the car and by the way you have a craked engine block in 4 places. $11K to replace. I shopped around and got it reapaired for $6K (complete motor rebuild)
Then came the catyltic converter, the sensors (O2 both) the air flow meter and oil cooler- all in all $3K.
So I now don't have a lot of trust for shops (dealers and others). Should I junk it or try to find someone who can be trusted who won't empty my wallet. I'm tired of the "if the indicator says it might be the XYZ, take it out and put a new one in". 
So what would you do- junk it or holdout to finding a competent mechanic out there in New York City who is trustworthy?


----------



## Elballoonrat (Jun 25, 2003)

the only person you can trust is yourself. If the car is beyond your means to maintain I would pick a different car. That is my personal opinion and how I have gone about owning cars my whole life, which is why I started with carberauted vehicles and worked my way up to jet-tronic vehicles.
If you are frustrated with the car it will feel good to get rid of it. Unless you have some sort of emotional connection to it which it sounds like you don't.


----------



## JumboBlack1.8 (Sep 23, 2006)

Good lord you have been ripped off like crazy for those repairs......wow. Is learning how to wrench the car on ur own an option?


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (JumboBlack1.8)*

dude, you spent 9k on a car thats worth 6?
car ownership is not for you.


----------



## Belsize (Feb 17, 2009)

Thanks, you're right, I am not that connected to it but at the same time want to get value. How do I go about finding a trustworthy garage in/around NYC. They all can't be rip offs- right?


----------



## robbyb413 (May 12, 2002)

*Re: (Belsize)*

Merged this with the "should I buy/sell" thread because that seems to be where this belongs.
Otherwise for your shop question that is something to visit the TriState forum to figure out. Good luck.


----------



## chrismkay3 (Jan 16, 2008)

*looking to buy a b5 a4*

i love the search engine when terms like "buy" and "looking for" are not included in search items








so please don't hang me for posting up this thread
basically, my mk3 gti vr6 is rusting away, i am trying to sell it off at the moment. i can't see myself in something not german.
do these cars have any RUST problems??? i can deal with breaking down, i don't want to deal with rust.
edit, thanks mod for moving this, realized it was silly after i posted it

_Modified by chrismkay3 at 9:52 AM 2-18-2009_


_Modified by chrismkay3 at 11:16 AM 2-18-2009_


----------



## CabbyDaddy (Apr 30, 2007)

*first audi*

im waiting for my loan to go through, and am planning on picking up a 2000 A4 1.8t. the car has 85k on it. what are some of the things that i need to do/inspect/change when i pick up this car.
also, the current owner says that sometimes the door acts like its not shut ( light/dome light stay on) doesnt bother me much, but whats it going to take to fix it
all help and advice will be great.
thank you
Tyler


----------



## osin34 (Feb 4, 2009)

check and make sure the timing belt/tensioner/water pump maintenance has been done.. if not, in the near future i would look into getting that done.. also just check out the tie rods and control arms.. ball joints and axels.. these just tend to be little things that wear out in time in these cars, and chances are they if they havnt been dealt with yet they need to be looked at and are prolly in the near future for you.. good luck man, sounds like you got a solid ride comin your way


----------



## CabbyDaddy (Apr 30, 2007)

*Re: (osin34)*

i hope its solid enough to last me two years. im trying to get my MKI rabbit off the road so i can restore it and get a few things done with it.
what are the common problems with the A4's?


----------



## GregN96 (Oct 1, 2008)

On a 1.8t sludge problems.


----------



## JumboBlack1.8 (Sep 23, 2006)

*Thinking about selling*

So, as I continue to put more of my energy into starting a career, I'm leaning towards moving on from the car tuning scene so I can start to take care of greater priorities in life. I plan on moving to another state and buying a house within a year, and I don't think I can continue to dump so much time, effort, and money in my car. Although I do love this thing, I'm torn about whether or not to keep it or let it go. To replace it I would be getting something N/A. So I wanted to get some feedback on how much you guys think I could get for this. This is NOT set-in-stone, by any means. But I just wanted a realistic estimate to give me an idea of whether or not it'd be worth it to move on. Mod list below
Basic Info:
2001.5 1.8T Avant
Sports, Convenience, Cold Weather Packages
Around 75,000 miles
Up-to-Date on ALL maintenance
Oil changes every 5k miles
Engine:
Garrett GT3071r-wg with Custom machine 3" GT2871r Compressor housing (ssayzarc317's old turbo)
Chris Tapp Maf-Less File
Custom t25-flange manifold and 3" downpipe
DUH Front Mount Intercooler
Southbend Stage 4 Clutch (10k miles)
Milltek Exhaust
Forge 004 Blow Off Valve
034 and Stern Drivetrain mounts (tranny and diff bushings)
S4 Motor Mounts
Wheels/Brakes/Suspension:
KW Variant 3 Coilovers
PureMS Porsche Boxster Big Brake Kit (less than 2k miles)
18x8.5" Bronze RS4 reps on Dunlop Wintersport tires (winter)
18x8 18x9 Bright Satin SSR GT3's
034 Wheel Stud Kit
Exterior:
InPro Mirror Caps
OEM RS4 bumper (not installed)
Interior:
UUC Short Shifter
Greddy Profec B Spec 2 Boost Controller
Innovate XD-16 Wideband Controller
Charcoal Grey Suede Headliner (in progress)
Pioneer Avic D2 Navigation Unit
Kenwood Excelon Components
Infinity Kappa Perfect 12.1 Sub
DIY Carbon Fiber Beltline Trim
Pics:

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









[

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view

















There are probably some more things I'm forgetting, but those are the major mods. So lemme know what you guys think


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

*to many miles?*

http://orlando.craigslist.org/cto/1045770145.html
155k
guy is asking for 3200

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif yes or http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif no


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: to many miles? (thepirate)*

mmmmm, white avant. Looks to be in good condition. There are people on here that have more miles than that. See if he will go lower on the price. 
Oh, and when you tell him you want it for x amount of dollars, be sure to tell him that he dosent even have real leather










_Modified by AEB A4 at 5:16 PM 2-22-2009_


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: to many miles? (AEB A4)*

hmmm. 155k just seems like so many miles. i sold my altima with 155k for 2500 maybe i'll go and look at it and try to talk him down.


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: to many miles? (thepirate)*

Or hold out for a A6 wagon


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: to many miles? (AEB A4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AEB A4* »_Or hold out for a A6 wagon









yeah i found an A6 wagon its a 2002 7k but its not the right color


----------



## yvesdemers (Jan 25, 2006)

*Re: to many miles? (thepirate)*

155k here in canada is only 96.31 miles !


----------



## GregN96 (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: to many miles? (yves-d)*

I bought my sedan for $2,200 and it had every option you can get (except for quattro http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif ) It also had 3k miles less.


----------



## storx (Dec 6, 2006)

*Buy A4 and sell TT 225q??*

I have an 01 Audi TT 225Q and i have found that its becoming very expensive on my side if i want to build anything with it.. Im in the market of building an 2.2L stroker and already have the block and crank and using a GT35r size turbo....
My question is i found an 1997 Audi A4 5 Speed Quattro for 2800.00 that has 187k the timing belt from replaced at 166k and the clutch was replaced at 135k... 
Do you think this would be a good choice to go with to build a car from.. it is a AEB i beleave i have not seen in the engine bay but it says 97 1.8TQ on the for sale add...
If i do get this car.. i would be selling my Audi TT 225Q...


----------



## getoffamybacon (Oct 20, 2007)

my car has almost 249K. just depends how the previous owners took care of it.


----------



## a4speed (Nov 19, 2007)

*Re: Buy A4 and sell TT 225q?? (storx)*

so are you asking us for our input or what we think?
if it is a 97 then it is an AEB, it is big port unlike my AWM and is really good engine to build.
the TT build sounds fun as well!


----------



## zombieattack (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: Buy A4 and sell TT 225q?? (a4speed)*

I wouldn't sell a TT and pick up an A4 if size isn't a issue.


----------



## Nelson20VT (Apr 15, 2006)

2001 Vette Z06 T50's @ 12psi 720hp/800tq
Why the *hell* do you need anything else?


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (Nelson20VT)*

id build the tt personally... building an a4 to those specs isnt going to be any cheaper


----------



## threethirteen (Mar 12, 2004)

*Re: (getoffamybacon)*

doesn't seem to matter anymore. author deleted the listing.


----------



## victor_s (Feb 2, 2007)

*Looking Into Buying*

Hello, So I'm making a little more money these days and I'm seriously looking into buying an Audi A4. Now I've been driving VW's since 16 with my first 92 then the present 97 Golfs. So, to be honest with you, I dont know much about Audi. I have about 10 000$ to spend and I wanna ask what are some of the thing I should be looking out for when buying a say, 1999.5-2001 Audi A4 1.8T. What are some of the major defects and problems you guys are facing with your vechicules and how much is the avreage maintenance costs on one of these cars. 
Pic of what I'm rockin now







On the way to waterfest


----------



## victor_s (Feb 2, 2007)

*Re: Looking Into Buying (victor_s)*

bump


----------



## lowredcabrio (Oct 22, 2004)

*B5 A4..*

I'm looking at a local 1999 A4 with 115,000 miles. Just wondering what kind of stuff I should look out for. It's a 1.8t, 5spd, loaded. How rough is the maintenance? I'll be honest, I'm 17. Is it too much car for me? I could most likely sell my car for more than the asking price and probably have $2000 sitting for expected repairs. I don't expect a perfect used car. TIA!














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## lowredcabrio (Oct 22, 2004)

Anybody have any insight? I've checked the FAQ but didn't really find out anything about maintenance on this car.


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

*Re: (lowredcabrio)*

You're not the first to ask this question. It's all in the FAQ.


----------



## victor_s (Feb 2, 2007)

*Re: (Harv)*

lets try this again


----------



## cdougyfresh (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (victor_s)*

Does the 60k TB / water pump change interval go for the 2.8L V6 as well as the 1.8t? Does it have the crappy waterpump with the plasic impeller too?

How does pricing on a 1999.5 2.8L V6 with an Auto with 88,000 miles for $6-7K sound?


----------



## robbyb413 (May 12, 2002)

*Re: (cdougyfresh)*

The service intervals from audi for b5s are in the FAQ. Should be listed as "Service intervals" or somethign close to that. It will tell you for sure what the recomended time is. Always good to go early, but they are not known to fail early in that car. For more info on that specifically you want to be in the 2.8l technical forum though.
The best advice I can offer for "how does that sound?" pricing questions has always been to just go to the classifieds and see what they sell for. Then remember that this is low ballers paradise so expect to spend a bit more in the real world.


----------



## cdougyfresh (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (robbyb413)*

yeah I read the service intervals in the fAQ.. but these are the Audi reccomended ones witch are obviously way off (I think the 1.8t TB change was reccomended for 100-110k). Just wondering what the actual interval usually is


----------



## robbyb413 (May 12, 2002)

*Re: (cdougyfresh)*

Well the read between the lines there was that I was telling you the service intervals on that car are pretty much accurate, but use your judgement on how early to bump it up.
TBs on a 2.8l are not really the issue... it's the REST of the stuff under the hood that is a PITA. 
I was just out last night in the middle of the night under the hood of the 2.8l because it has EVAP codes AGAIN.


----------



## cdougyfresh (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (robbyb413)*

ah ok. Yeah I know some of the older V6's could be problematic at higher mileage.. my brother had an early 90s quattro & the engine just took a dump all over itself & hemmoraged oil everywhere. 
I know the newer ones are better... I've been browsing the 2.8L technical forum & it looks like there are some issues with random wacky stuff & not really any real typical problems like there is with the 1.8t... 
Might lean towards looking for a 1.8t instead just because I actually have a clue what is going on under the hood on those.


----------



## robbyb413 (May 12, 2002)

*Re: (cdougyfresh)*

I would suggest a 1.8T. the only problems I've ever had with my 1.8T have been self-generated as far as I can remember. Maybe like a vac line or two that wasn't my fault, but that could be ANY engine at ANY time. 
The 2.8L 30v on the other hand, well, I've had the, ahem, *pleasure* of having to maintain two of those and IMO it's not the shining achievement of Audi/VWs stable. It really does seem like they throw a code every other week for some BS little thing that needs to be addressed or that you just can't seem to get rid of.


----------



## cdougyfresh (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (robbyb413)*


_Quote, originally posted by *robbyb413* »_I would suggest a 1.8T. the only problems I've ever had with my 1.8T have been self-generated as far as I can remember. Maybe like a vac line or two that wasn't my fault, but that could be ANY engine at ANY time. 
The 2.8L 30v on the other hand, well, I've had the, ahem, *pleasure* of having to maintain two of those and IMO it's not the shining achievement of Audi/VWs stable. It really does seem like they throw a code every other week for some BS little thing that needs to be addressed or that you just can't seem to get rid of. 


Ok thanks for the tip.. Yeah my 1.8t has 95k on it and has ran like a champ the whole time.. my problems have been limited to Audi's awesome electrical components. as far as I can tell the actual engines are fairly bulletproof.


----------



## ns158 (Sep 23, 2002)

*I Need Help-- Buying a 1999 A4*

I am looking at a 99 A4 that needs a purge valve. What should that cost to replace, ballpark? Is it fairly easy to replace? I have owned corrado's in the past and so I'm no stranger to the gremlins that haunt these cars. Is there any chronic problems that I should be concerned with before buying this car. It has a new timing belt already.
Thanks


----------



## 4x4StAtUs (Feb 12, 2009)

How much do they want for the car and are there any other problems with it? Is it clean? more info is needed before I can tell you about buying it. It looks like the part itself will cost around $60 from a quick google search.


----------



## ns158 (Sep 23, 2002)

*Re: (4x4StAtUs)*

It is in very good shape. Original adult owner never moded Leather int, awd, every opition available, Auto ( it's for my wife so that doesn't bother me, she can't drive stick ). 115K, it's going to need tire's and the purge valve. I got him down to $4000.


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

is it 99 or 99.5? are there fogs in the front bumper? if not, imo, its not worth more then 3000. Prefacelift cars arent too disireable. 
If its facelift, then 4 isnt bad, IF the car had NO problems.


----------



## ns158 (Sep 23, 2002)

*Re: (99.5blacka4)*

It's coming up through carfax a 99. It appears to have fogs under the bumper in the black area next to the plate. All the cars that I have looked at have been in the $5500-$6000 range, so this seemed like a fair price. Seeing that it will need tires and purge valve.


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

99.5 are titled 99's.. but facelift cars have 00-01 front clips and interior.. which is different then the 99 cars.


----------



## ns158 (Sep 23, 2002)

*Re: (99.5blacka4)*

What else is different on the 99.5? Just the nose clip and interior.


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

its hard to get specific cause its hard to tell for sure. In 00 they got bigger fuel tanks, i'm not sure if 99.5 also got those or not. 99.5 also got the newer doors with the newer door handles, no stubby pass mirror. 99.5 got a weird console.. the stereo/hvac is 99.5 specific, but the rear portion is the same as the 00 with the symphony where as the pre facelift is a whole different console together.


----------



## Roadhog_ (Feb 26, 2007)

*Opinions on....*

A 1999 Audi A4 Avant 1.8T.
It is a 5spd manual with 149k on it. The car looks seriously like it rolled off the showroom floor. They are asking $4k for it.
So, will this thing be a reliability nightmare, or a nice DD.


----------



## feerocknok (Jul 7, 2006)

Most of us DD cars like that in worse condition.
Check papers on timing belt replacement since it may be coming up soon again. Turbo may need a rebuild soon. Wheel bearings. Go for it and get low!


----------



## GregN96 (Oct 1, 2008)

Sounds good. Ask for documentation about the car, receipts, and maintenance records.


----------



## geoff426 (Nov 28, 2005)

*want to buy*

Hi all- 
I'm definitely new to Audi. I'm looking to buy an A4 or A6 here in the next couple weeks. I've got some questions. If some current or past owners could help me out I would really appreciate it. Here we go
1- I know I have two different vehicles up there, one more sporty than the other but has anyone owned both of these cars. A4 & A6 Quattro. I'm looking at 2000-2001 models. My question, Is the A6 sporty? Size is important to me but if the A4 is more considered a sports sedan then that is the one for me. I guess individual pros and cons to both if someone has the time.
2- Maintenence. Is dealer only maintenence required to maintain longevity. Obviously if you trust or know your seller then whatever right? The one thing I have picked up on is the 100,000 mile timing belt, water pump, tensioner service. Yes the cars I am looking at have at least 100,000 miles. What is the expected mileage out of the 1.8t , 2.8 , 2.7t , 4.2 before rebuild is necassary. 
3- Price? I have seen outrageous prices and what seems to me ridiculously low prices. What is average? Or I should say what is resonable? I know it will vary but approximately. 
I'm mechaicly inclined. I do all the maintence and repairs on my own vehicles. I'm looking for something that I won't have to dump a lot of money into right off the bat. I understand people sell so they don't have to pay for costly maintence. I will have between $5-6000 to spend. I just want to go in with a little knowledge before I buy. If anyone can help...Please do.






















Thanks- 




_Modified by geoff426 at 10:27 PM 4-14-2009_


----------



## Nelson20VT (Apr 15, 2006)

1) Both are slow when stock.
2)faq
3)kbb


----------



## DrugsMakeMeCool (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: (Nelson20VT)*

Hey there,
Looking to purchase an A4 for mi madre to daily. 
The one I'm looking at is a 99.5 1.8T Quattro . It's an auto, has 124k, has had the control arms & wheel bearings replaced. I'm assuming it's going to need TB, t-stat, and waterpump. The guy selling it says hes had it for a year and hasn't had the timing belt done. The power windows and locks aren't working and it could do with some new front tires. Hes asking $2500.
Assuming I do the TB, t-stat, and water pump myself, is this thing worth going to take a look at?


----------



## deadleavesdie (Jun 26, 2006)

^^if you can do the TB yourself i'd say it would be worth it, if the control arms and wheel bearings have been done.
Tires aren't a real big deal.


----------



## RIGHTcoastRIOT (Jul 14, 2008)

*buying my girl an A4*

found a 1996 2.8l a4 quattro loaded, 120k miles, brand new tires, brakes, timing belt, water pump., for 2800, good deal? anything wrong/should check on these, I have had mk3's and mk4's dubs but no audis thanks guys


----------



## e30luv (Aug 26, 2008)

*Need opinions/advice on this B5*

Ok, one of my friends offered to trade me his 1998 A4 2.8 for my 85 318i..
































It has some issues that i've noticed in the days i have been driving it..
Drivers side fender is dented up from a minor accident which occurred a year ago, cars title is clear no frame damage. I have access to a body shop which could paint a new fender for me for cheap
Input shaft bearing? When the clutch is *not* pressed in a strange sound comes from the transmission area.. like a loud bearing spinning noise. When i press the clutch in the sound goes away.. (can i get some input on this?)
a squeaky noise is also coming from the drivers side suspension area whenever the steering wheel is turned or when i hit a bump. This just started developing. (control arm bushings? input would be greatly appreciated with this issue as well)
Drivers seat is ripped up pretty good
Previous owner cracked the oil pan slightly, and it is currently sealed with JB weld







and leaks slightly..
the sunroof only tilts, does not go in.. (something stuck in the track?)
196k miles..
The good...
starts right up, runs great, sounds amazing with the magnaflow, however it drones quite a bit a low rpm
amazing cold ac
The car KBB's in fair condition at just under 4000.
Now on to my car..

















currently it sits like this.. due to a strut perch failure.. 








The bad:
200k miles
sunroof crank is broke, have to hold the crank in the housing to open the sunroof
exhaust leak
some paint is fading 
has some minor rust issues on the passenger side rear wheel well
SLOWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW
Good:
Interior is mint, minus some cracks in the dash
40+ highway mpg
Engine has no leaks whatsoever
tranny is fine

Its a straight trade deal, which i was kinda surprised first, however i feel like i'm going to run into some issues, really soon.
In your honest criticizing opinions, am i going to get ****ed in this deal

_Modified by e30luv at 4:25 PM 6/29/2009_

_Modified by e30luv at 4:26 PM 6/29/2009_


_Modified by e30luv at 7:53 PM 6/29/2009_


----------



## merrigan (Feb 3, 2008)

id keep the bimmer honestly


----------



## merrigan (Feb 3, 2008)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2080285
read that


----------



## RIGHTcoastRIOT (Jul 14, 2008)

def going to looking into the track control ball joints as i test drove it and was some thumping on bumps


----------



## sixfiveoh (May 20, 2007)

*Re: (merrigan)*

bimmer, that b5 is beat.


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

bring the b5 up to autozone one day around 1pm or 6pm and i'll look it over before i head home. 
i've seen your bmw around some. I have the dumped black audi in the parking lot.
that a4 is pretty beat though but might be a sound car.. doesnt sound as so with the tranny noise though.


----------



## skiba (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: (sixfiveoh)*

keep that beautiful bimmer or you will immediately regret it.


----------



## feerocknok (Jul 7, 2006)

Neither one is low enough. Buy coilovers and then a car you can bolt them to.


----------



## _qWERTY (Jul 28, 2008)

*help with '01 a4 purchase*

Hey guys, I just went to look at an a4 and was wondering if its even worth it. I'm probably going to offer him ~4500 if the title is clean
http://newyork.craigslist.org/....html
here are the problems:
-looks like the front end was resprayed
-the clutch engagement was very high - I know a4s have a high engagement point but my leg was almost hitting the dash. Is that normal?
-has a big 8in dent on the driver side door
-I brought a code reader with me and it pulled an oxygen senor code even though the CEL wasn't on
-the door lock on the driver side door was working 20% of the time
-it had a purolator filter on it









-has a noise coming from the back of the engine bay by the valve cover, almost sounds like a heatshield but I could be wrong. cam chain tensioner maybe?
here is the VIN - I was wondering if anyone could run it for me
WAUDC68D01A053468
Thanks guys!































[/

_Modified by _qWERTY at 9:04 AM 7-24-2009_


_Modified by _qWERTY at 9:04 AM 7-24-2009_


----------



## merrigan (Feb 3, 2008)

there are cleaner ones out there. gotta decide if its worth it for you to go cheap and fix everything, or pay more for a cleaner one.


----------



## duxhockey24 (May 3, 2009)

*Re: help with '01 a4 purchase (_qWERTY)*

just did a CARFAX for u, cuz i have a thing for 30 days.
4 previous owners, last one in NY and only had it for 1k miles and 1 month... kinda wierd...
but, it looks clean, no reported accidents or anything, routine maintanance but thats it. 115k last odometer reading it says.
Idk whatr to tell you about gettin stuff fixed, it costs money, and i think probably if u have the money to fix those, you should look for a cleaner one


----------



## steve_perry (Mar 14, 2007)

*Re: help with '01 a4 purchase (duxhockey24)*

on the reliability deal, i have a 2.8 and its been my first car. ill completley admit when i first got my license, i was one of those immature morons that sped around and tried to dump the clutch, ran the car bone dry on oil blahblahblah. and now, the car is still running like a champ with 188k (i bought it with 130k). but as is any other car, if you take car of it, it can last you forever. all my friends with turbo cars have always had problems...
just my 2 cents http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TT Quattro 00 (Aug 31, 2004)

*Thougts on this A4...*

So I am looking for a DD and ran across this, I know the mileage is high but if it is in good shape should I consider it or pass. 
I would not pay what they are asking though.
http://www.autotrader.com/fyc/...false


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Thougts on this A4... (TT Quattro 00)*

not bad, just check the FAQ and know what to ask when you check it out.
FYI, its probably worth that price, IMO.


----------



## TT Quattro 00 (Aug 31, 2004)

*Re: Thougts on this A4... (.Mad Hatter.)*

It maybe worth it, but I would not pay that with the car having close to 200K on it. It does look good but there are other stock example around with 30-50K less miles for around the same price.


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

*Re: Thougts on this A4... (TT Quattro 00)*

180k? Ehhhhh


----------



## Rosco-gti (May 4, 2006)

*Re: Thougts on this A4... (Harv)*

i think that's too much i got mine with 160,000 for $1200 but had a few electrical problems.
you can find a decent one for 2k-3k just probably not that exact year so it's all up to you.


_Modified by Rosco-gti at 3:28 PM 8/5/2009_


----------



## TT Quattro 00 (Aug 31, 2004)

*Re: Thougts on this A4... (Rosco-gti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rosco-gti* »_i think that's too much i got mine with the 160,000 for $1200 but had a few electrical problems.
you can find a decent one for 2k-3k just probably not that exact year so it's all up to you.

Yea, I just like the fact it is an 01 and the wheels are and tires are new. Plus it is fully loaded. I am going to keep looking around.


----------



## cjb1213 (May 10, 2009)

I would stay away from the high mileage 1.8 turbos, because the turbos go bad after 120k miles. make sure they got the turbos replaced and ask for repair reciepts


----------



## TT Quattro 00 (Aug 31, 2004)

*Re: (cjb1213)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cjb1213* »_I would stay away from the high mileage 1.8 turbos, because the turbos go bad after 120k miles. make sure they got the turbos replaced and ask for repair reciepts

Hum I am not to concerned with the turbo, I have had 2 1.8T's with over 155K on them with the original turbo. Plus it going out give me a good reason to throw on a K04.
I would be worried about having to replace all the wheel bearings, and suspension bushing. As well as having a rear/front diff going out.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: (TT Quattro 00)*

High miles but it looks clean check it out in person, I think the price is pretty good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TimKouch (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: (thepirate)*

it looks super clean. the miles are the only http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
but i say buy it. when the engine goes, you go big turbo


----------



## 85_305 (May 31, 2008)

*Hello! Long time no speak! Thinking about buying a modded '97, what do you think?*

Long story short. I'm sure some people on here like Viking and Robby remember me, amongst others. But my old B5 has been sold for over a year now.
But I have the opportunity to buy a '97 a4, 5spd quattro, thats got a BT on it and all supporting mods including scat crank, 630cc injectors, etc.., supposed to be around 370hp (or so he claims)
You think I should do it? My only discrepancy is I'd have to sell my 2005 civic, which sucks 'cuz 35mpg city and over 40highway is nice.. but I really REALLY want the quattro since I'll be moving back to NY soon. And I really REALLY want another turbo car to have fun in. And this seems win-win. Good gas mileage, and good performance.
Should I do it?


_Modified by 85_305 at 6:27 PM 8-16-2009_


----------



## feerocknok (Jul 7, 2006)

Depends on your priorities. I would rather DD a stock Honda over a modded out Audi if all I intended to do is DD it.


----------



## TimKouch (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: (feerocknok)*

audi > honda


----------



## 85_305 (May 31, 2008)

Well my priorities are good gas mileage, but I'd really REALLY like the awd for when I move back to NY in 3 months, just in time for snow season. Audis get great gas mileage, seat 5 people in comfort, and are a blast to drive. 
So thats where I stand on that.
I really like the gas mileage from the honda, but I really want a turbo fun car, and this audi really is the best of all worlds; good mileage, fast, fits plenty of people, classy, and NO SNOW WILL STOP IT lol.
I'm just worried going from a 2005 back to a 1997.


_Modified by 85_305 at 7:37 PM 8-16-2009_


----------



## feerocknok (Jul 7, 2006)

Get an 05 Audi, stock. Unless you're gonna use the power, it's worthless and only going to cause headaches.


----------



## 85_305 (May 31, 2008)

Why wouldn't I use the power? I used to have a turbo GST, 12-sec 5.0, gti vr6, civic Si, amongst other cars.. all were modded.
But there is a new clutch and the whole motor has 25k miles on it. Which is one of the first questions I had


----------



## _Pants (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: (85_305)*

Since you seem to know so much about the car and how you will use it, why bother checking with us first? If it is indeed the right thing for you to do then go for it. And if you do, we want some pics of this beast


----------



## 85_305 (May 31, 2008)

lol because I need some reassurance from my B5 buddies that I'm making the right choice!


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (85_305)*

what is your idea of good gas mileage... even bt cars if you dont beat on it still get 25-27mpg
imo, if you need reliablity gas mileage, and dont feel like fixing stuff.. stick with the civic
if you want something fast, more fun, better looking, but lacking reliability lower gas mileage and no warranty, then the b5 is the way to go


----------



## 85_305 (May 31, 2008)

Long time no speak!
But the guy I'm buying it from says it gets 24-25mpg city (my old b5 got like 25-28 in the city), which would be fine with me. 
You think that B5's when done right look better than '05 civic ex coupes?
The main attraction to me is this
all wheel drive (for NY winters and rain storms)
5spd
4doors
good gas mileage for the package
modded
Thats really whats got me wanting it


----------



## REXone (Jul 17, 2005)

*Re: (85_305)*

buy the audi. you'll be glad you did


----------



## audi-quattro 2.8 (Apr 21, 2008)

i think youve already made your decision


----------



## OmegaSupreme (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (audi-quattro 2.8)*

i call bull isht on the gas numbers. Also all that power for running around town? What a waste. Buy a stock B5 and chip it. thats all you really need. You are buying someone else project, who knows what kind of problems are in it. Oh well. If you do buy it, I hope you have tools. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 85_305 (May 31, 2008)

A chipped b5 is still slow








But it's got 25k on motor and clutch, and everything else w/ the turbo is like brand new.
I mean, I got 28mpg city w/ my 5spd b5.. I suppose he could get similar numbers if he drives conservatively?


----------



## threethirteen (Mar 12, 2004)

*Re: (feerocknok)*


_Quote, originally posted by *feerocknok* »_Get an 05 Audi, stock. Unless you're gonna use the power, it's worthless and only going to cause headaches.

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## OmegaSupreme (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: (85_305)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85_305* »_A chipped b5 is still slow








But it's got 25k on motor and clutch, and everything else w/ the turbo is like brand new.
I mean, I got 28mpg city w/ my 5spd b5.. I suppose he could get similar numbers if he drives conservatively? 

A chipped B5 is slower, but more reliable is my point. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## _qWERTY (Jul 28, 2008)

*Re: (OmegaSupreme)*

Can someone run a carfax for me?
its a '99 a4
WAUCB28D0XA016260


----------



## girdwood (Mar 10, 2004)

*Having problems...*

...deciding whether or not to sell it. It needs some TLC, as it was pretty much ignored the whole time it's been in my possession. But I'm contemplating doing a complete makeover, seeing as I now have another DD. The original plan was to sell the B5 when I picked up the B3, but I'm finding it hard to do. I have a guy that will buy the B5 for $7,000 straight up, and it needs some work (clutch is shot, I think the turbo is going..low boost, higher oil consumption than normal, and interior has seen better days). But I think the B5 A4 is one of the best Audis ever produced, style-wise... but I'm not sure if I want to build the B5 or start my Rabbit project.... I already have a great base for the B5, and have no leads on a decent Rabbit. Anyways, I'm thinking out loud here, just looking for your thoughts and input..







pics of the problem:
























Speaking of the clutch, where could one find a decent clutch kit to hold ~300hp as a daily?


_Modified by rollercoasterracer at 3:40 AM 8-25-2009_


----------



## 85_305 (May 31, 2008)

Well I didn't get it. You guys brought up a good point when you said I'm "picking up somebody elses project". Who knows what kind of kinks and issues its going to have


----------



## xsrfs (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Having problems... (rollercoasterracer)*

clutch: southbend st.III
sell for 7k? i would


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: Having problems... (rollercoasterracer)*

i would sell for 7k http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif and build up the b3. judging by your info, b3 tdi syncro







pics please


----------



## panda86 (Sep 7, 2009)

*NEW TO AUDI'S*

hello, i just joined this forum in the hopes of getting more info before i purchase this a4 im looking at.
Its a 98 1.8 a4
100k miles
stock, besides some after market wheels
very clean inside/outside only problem with is the a/c that blows hot (should i be concerned?)
now im new to audi's and i have looked at some reviews and they were mostly positive, from what i have heard this motor comes int the vw gti?
i drove it and it felt really good, cluctch felt good and owner stated that he replaced timing belt at 95k. Anyone got any comments/adive on this vehicle, im picking it up for 4 grand. thank you! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## _Pants (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: NEW TO AUDI'S (panda86)*

Pics? Sounds like a pretty good deal http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

*Re: NEW TO AUDI'S (SchickQuattroB5)*

whats the exhaust setup on that black b5? looks nice


----------



## notcraig (Sep 21, 2009)

new user, looking to buy a 2000 a4. the car needs a new abs module though. how much do one of these run? ive been told anywhere between 200 and 2000. which is it or does it depend whats wrong with it?
thanks a lot. been a while since ive driven an audi. looking forward to it again


----------



## zeroboy (Sep 3, 2005)

*Re: might be jumping ship into an avant (clone)*

So, just in case this still gets read:
Maybe someone can post some advice to keep my wife from swapping our 01' V6Passat Wagon GLX,5spd, Fwd, @ 132k for an 01' 1.8t A4 Avant w/ 190k.
My 'other car' is an 01' Golf 1.8t . 
I have mechanic training and experience, owned 60-70 Vw's / Porsches etc. More than capable or doing almost anything neccesary to keep one of these running- but the time/ motivation for major repairs is less abundant these days. I've done everything on the wagon to make it solid and reliable (still needs cam seals...ugh..)

The A4 is a ONE-OWNER well maintained very nice (VERY nice for 190k) car w/ history / clean carfax. I'd likely have to pay~ +/- $5k.
My main question is: what major expenses are looming? Is the tip trans still good for more than 200k? She drives maybe 3-4k a year, minimal short trips, but I don't want the thing to break down bad.
I'm okay w/ the usual stuff, and will look closely @ the suspension, but at what point is it on borrowed miles in general?
Run Away?



_Modified by zeroboy at 3:34 PM 12-4-2009_


----------



## urogolf (Dec 10, 2000)

*might be pickin up a 99 Avant. anything I should look for?*

goin to check this out soon
99 1.8t auto quattro, sport 2 tone white & black leather gut, 90k
$4900.00








is there anything in particular i should look for? other than the obvious (t-belt, suspension etc)
any particular problems related to this model?
i am a body man by trade so i am good checkin body related stuff (should be good there)


----------



## Tifun (Mar 26, 2004)

*FV-QR*

thats pretty much the main thing, control arms and tbelt. other than that major issues will be noticed when you pop the hood.


----------



## crazy cunuc (Jul 10, 2006)

*My first Audi*

Hey. I've been in the VW scene for a while now but decided want wanted a fun AWD car that didn't come from Japan. The only problem is when it comes to Audi's I don't know all that much apart from their close relationship with VW.
Here's a link to a car I was going to look at this weekend. Any advice on what to look for in an Audi A4 would be much appreciated.
Thanks
Crazy Cunuc
http://hamilton.kijiji.ca/c-ca...10017


----------



## TimKouch (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: My first Audi (crazy cunuc)*

the owner has bad tastes in head and taillights....
when you buy a moded car always makesure your not getting someone elses headache


----------



## crazy cunuc (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: My first Audi (TimKouch)*

That's what I'm affraid of. I've made that mistake in the past already.
..and I'm going to make sure he's got the stock taillights aswell. I'm not a big fan either.


----------



## TimKouch (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: My first Audi (crazy cunuc)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif good luck... and use anything you find to talk him down...


----------



## Snaeper (Jul 3, 2009)

*Pros/Cons of Owning a B5 for prospective owner.*

Howdy Audi's been looking at 8D's lately and I was wondering what car is the best to go with for a young owner still in college looking at getting an affordable dub that will last for awhile. 
Mainly just want to hear about your experiences with your Audi and any other non-embellished experiences from others you know who also have 8D B5's. Didn't know if the 1.8T or 2.8l is a better choice, or if the S4 is a good choice at the prices listed. And would you say that the prices listed on the cars below tie up well with the year and mileage of the cars? 
Among the cars I'm currently looking at:
1999 2.8l Quattro 71000 miles MT Dealer $8,945








2000 1.8t Quattro 118500 miles MT Dealer $8,945








2000 2.7TT 133000 miles MT Dealer $8,945 - $11,400**








2000 2.7TT 95958 miles AT Dealer $10,466***








1999 2.8l Quattro 110000 MT Private $5500








If I had to pick an order of my preferred vs. least preferred:
Red 2.8
Black 2.8
Silver S4
Yellow S4
Black 1.8t

**= Car has three different prices, varying from where I looked. Craigslist had it at $8,945, ebay at $9,940 and the dealers website at $11,400. The car's ebay report also reveals reported unibody/frame damage. The car itself looks good and it's unclear how extensive that damage really is, but is it too much of a risk?
***= This is a bit out of my price range, but it's yellow... and if you guys have heard more good things than bad then I'm willing to spend a little extra, even though it's an automatic.
I've posted a more car-buying related thread in the Car Buying section, I'm mainly looking for technical expertise on the cars in general (2.8/1.8t/2.7TT) as well as experience with the specific vehicles.


----------



## Snaeper (Jul 3, 2009)

*Re: Pros/Cons of Owning a B5 for prospective owner. (Snaeper)*

Ack, just saw the B5 buyers thread...


----------



## alexroyal816 (Mar 25, 2009)

*Re: Pros/Cons of Owning a B5 for prospective owner. (Snaeper)*

i haven't much significant info to add other than..
all the A's are "facelift", which means
-bose
-projector headlights
-external fogs
-other styling pro's
if you want a fast car, get the 1.8t or the S
the unibody/frame damage sounds scary
that red one is sooooo clean 
not many red A's on here
good luck with the purchasing, sir


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

*FV-QR*

bose is not standard. not even on facelift models. i know ppl with 01's, fully loaded and no bose.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

i was going to say the same, my 97 has Bose...it has nothing to do with model year. 
the thing with any of those cars, regardless of care taken, etc. is that you are going to want to have some cash on hand for regular maintenance (assuming it ALL has not been JUST done.) if youre on a budget then stay away from the S4s, you will want at least 5k handy in any case with an S4. 
slightly less on hand for either model A4. 
i have personally lucked out and had virtually zero issues with my car outside of the expected upkeep of a 13 year old car, others have not been so lucky.
IMHO, it is ALL dependent on the previous owner.


----------



## Snaeper (Jul 3, 2009)

Another question, when compared directly against each other, not accounting the rest of the car, would you say the 1.8 or the 2.8 is more reliable? Taking into account claims you've heard from fellow owners.
Thank you very much for the responses, I've gotten nothing from my post in the Car purchasing forum. 
The Red 2.8 seems really worth the premium over the Black 2.8... unless both cars are prone to the same problems no matter the mileage. I'm looking hard at these two right now as I'm not really wanting to be tempted in modifying the car outside of the suspension and wheels. This is just going to be a nice daily that I can appreciate driving every day. However, I'm now looking harder at the 1.8t's. Assuming you get a better insurance rate with 4 cylinders and the cars would be moderately better on gas. Plus V6 power could easily be attained with an APR chip no doubt? Again though, I kinda don't wanna be tempted to spend more money on the car when I'll probably upgrade after College. 

And what do you all think about this? Seems to be meticulously maintained even though it's got 140,000 miles. 
http://phoenix.craigslist.org/....html


_Modified by Snaeper at 12:52 AM 12/21/2009_


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

i wouldnt say the 2.8 is more reliable; however you have to really trust that a 1.8t has been taken care of properly. 
with a chip a 1.8t is going to be much more fun than a 2.8.


----------



## sla07 (Jul 1, 2005)

*thoughts?*

so i owned a 04.5 jetta gli...traded her in and got my dream car, corvette







....
well im thinking about getting a "beater" car...nothing expensive...and something that will just take me to work/groceries..that sorta thing...still not decided on this...i actually enjoy the vette as a dd...i think my girl is more protective of where i park it then me though LOL...
so just for possble "piece of mind", what do you guys think about this?...cant seem to find anything about the first gear getting stuck on the tex aside from probably a bad transmission or electrical problem...if electrical, thats a pain to fix i assume while on the other hand if its a transmission, that would be a swap (another grand or so for parts and labor probably?)...anything else i should consider of going this route with a '96 audi?
what do you guys think?
http://miami.craigslist.org/md....html


----------



## DawnsKayBug (Oct 25, 2009)

*Looking at a 99 A4 2.8 SE UK spec*

Anyone have any advice on what to look for problem wise? Ive read suspension and make sure timing belt has been changed.. 
96,000 miles he is asking $2500 


















_Modified by DawnsKayBug at 5:39 PM 1-10-2010_


----------



## _Pants (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Looking at a 99 A4 2.8 SE UK spec (DawnsKayBug)*

That is way cool! Is that a green or grey? Looks sharp! And yeah check the timing belt and possibly the turbo. Great find man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BlkMaGiC 3526 (Sep 11, 2005)

*Looking to get into an Audi A4*

Hi. I'm looking to get rid of my MK3 GTI vr6 and I'm looking to get into an Audi A4. The car I'm looking at is a 98 v6, manual quattro. It has 111, 361 miles and is going for $4850. 
How easy are these cars to work on? Pretty reliable? Are parts very expensive?
Any input or advice would be great. Thanks


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

*FV-QR*

is it 98, or 98.5? If its a 30 valve, you'll be good.. if its a 12 valve, not so much. they are alright, but the 30v is def the nicer of the 2 2.8's.. 
if you dont plan to do anything performance wise (cause there isnt a lot) then the 2.8 is def a nice car.
but for 4850, you could find newer, facelift cars.


----------



## BlkMaGiC 3526 (Sep 11, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (99.5blacka4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *99.5blacka4* »_is it 98, or 98.5? If its a 30 valve, you'll be good.. if its a 12 valve, not so much. they are alright, but the 30v is def the nicer of the 2 2.8's.. 
if you dont plan to do anything performance wise (cause there isnt a lot) then the 2.8 is def a nice car.
but for 4850, you could find newer, facelift cars.

Ok thanks. I went to go look at it but the car was def. not worth asking price.
I see facelift mentioned a lot. What is that?
Also, I see people mention that the timing belt should be replaced. Is this an issue w/ the 1.8t or V6. Also, what year 1.8t came w/ 170 hp?


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

*FV-QR*

01 came with 170, only cause they upped the factory boost. chipped, earlier cars verses the 01, are identicle.
facelift is 99.5-01.
99.5 had all of the facelift goodies (except double din stereo setup) but had the awesome big port headed, stronger pistoned AEB as its 1.8 motor. in 00, they went to a double din and 99% of cars had LCD screens for driver display, went to double din and a digital clock in the cluster. 00 uses an AEB bottom end, switched to DBW, me7 electronics and uses the small port head the newer motors got. in 01, it went to a wide band 02 setup, went to a full on 06a block style (internal water pump, VVT in the head), they went to the ko3s, which had a 1mm thicker impeller shaft (which is why audi went from stock psi of 7, to 11 in 01).


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (99.5blacka4)*

^^Thanks brain...holy crap


----------



## BlkMaGiC 3526 (Sep 11, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (99.5blacka4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *99.5blacka4* »_01 came with 170, only cause they upped the factory boost. chipped, earlier cars verses the 01, are identicle.
facelift is 99.5-01.
99.5 had all of the facelift goodies (except double din stereo setup) but had the awesome big port headed, stronger pistoned AEB as its 1.8 motor. in 00, they went to a double din and 99% of cars had LCD screens for driver display, went to double din and a digital clock in the cluster. 00 uses an AEB bottom end, switched to DBW, me7 electronics and uses the small port head the newer motors got. in 01, it went to a wide band 02 setup, went to a full on 06a block style (internal water pump, VVT in the head), they went to the ko3s, which had a 1mm thicker impeller shaft (which is why audi went from stock psi of 7, to 11 in 01).

Good info. thanks. People mention that the timing belt should be changed. Is this a 1.8t or v6 issue


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

*FV-QR*

both.
1.8's should be every 70k.. 30 valves are between 90-100.


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

90-100 for just 30v or also 12v?
by the way I'm pretty sure 98.0 2.8 was 30v also


----------



## BlkMaGiC 3526 (Sep 11, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (99.5blacka4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *99.5blacka4* »_both.
1.8's should be every 70k.. 30 valves are between 90-100.

If I took it to a mechanic, would a 1.8t timing belt be more expensive to change than the V6 or are they equally priced? Thanks in advance


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

*FV-QR*

1.8t 'ultimate' kit is roughly 250 bucks in parts.. labor is, on average, around 500-600 bucks.
it takes literally a day to do, if that, if you know what you're doing.
2.8 'ultimate' kit i think is 400 ish and generally costs with parts/labor 1200-1300 around here to do.


----------



## Darth-Vento (Mar 16, 2006)

*which would be a better buy*

98 a4
http://sfbay.craigslist.org/sf....html
96 a4
http://sfbay.craigslist.org/sb....html
how many miles is to many miles? at the moment i have 2500 saved up and another thousand by mid feb. 
should i go with the cheaper of the two and use the rest to fix whatever is wrong?
advice and input would be appreciated. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## nicholst90 (Nov 16, 2007)

*Re: which would be a better buy (Darth-Vento)*

Your gonna spend a lot more than a grand to fix one of these cars, unless you do work yourself. I know ive had mine since 88k and now it has 115k. ive easily put 3k into it in the last year and a half.. they love their attention but the end product i think is worth it 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## frprado (May 30, 2003)

*What is a good price to pay for a used A4 Avant 1.8t Quattro*

Okay so I saw this nice used 1.8t Quattro Avant for sale. It is a 5 speed, bi xenon, sport package...etc for sale. I want to know what is a good price to pay. They say it has 88,xxx miles and they want 9,995. I think that is way too much. How do I talk them down in price?


----------



## GRedvig (Feb 6, 2004)

*Re: What is a good price to pay for a used A4 Avant 1.8t Quattro (frprado)*

What year? T-belt been done? Dealer or private party?


----------



## frprado (May 30, 2003)

*Re: What is a good price to pay for a used A4 Avant 1.8t Quattro (GRedvig)*

Dealer. It doesn't seem the T belt or waterpump has been done.


----------



## MidwestDubMafia (Sep 24, 2007)

*Convince me to buy a B5 A4*

Leaving the VW world, upgrading into an Audi.. As of now my heart is set on an S4, But after extensive reading up on them on these forums, there a BITCH to keep up with!and with my cash flow, i would only be able to get a higher milage stock.. so i would eventually have to redo the turbos. 
Reasons why i want an S4
FAST off the bat - no doubt about it, i want to get into a fast car 300+

now.. i know since 1.8T's only have 1 turbo.. it would be alot cheaper to replace/upgrade 1 versus two.. 
I would rather spend 5K less for the same BODY with a smaller engine if i can upgrade the turbo to say K04/ RS6 turbo and put up some high numbers
what kind of numbers would i expect to get on a 1.8t with upgraded turbo's chip, full exhaust and the whole 9


----------



## andresito360 (Jul 31, 2007)

if you are going the cheap route then your best best is to find an already modded a4.. if you are that broke dont even consider a s4


----------



## MidwestDubMafia (Sep 24, 2007)

*Re: (andresito360)*

I'f far from broke, ill have about 10K to spend on what i choose. I'm just worried about spending everything on an S4 and then something goes wrong


----------



## A4 1.8 Turbo (Feb 28, 2005)

*Re: (andresito360)*

Deffinately stay away from the b5 S4 if your on tight budget! haha. That car can come back to haunt the living hell out of you if you let maintenance things slip by. 
On another note, the conservatively modded a4's are great. Something with an eliminator kit is nice because you'll still have a nice everyday driver with good hp. (Iknow some of you hardcore BT guys are anti-eliminator but as far as conservative on a tight budget goes ya really cant beat it) Or you could get the 01.5 that had the 180 motor in it already!


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

*FV-QR*

ko4 and rs6 turbo in the same sentence as "high numbers"
lmmfao
go buy a gti and enjoy the mk4 forums.
to get the s4 into the 300's, you need a very aggressive tune, downpipes, exhaust, bi pipe, water/meth. 
for 300+ you can go 2860 with an aggressive tune, adj fpr, intank pump, good manifold, fmic, etc.
50 trim on low boost, same mods as above. 
you get what i'm saying.
bc its awd, it puts down less before rods become a problem.
315-320 with a quicker spooling turbo is about its max.. i'd go 330-340 on a bigger turbo like a 50 trim where it doesnt come on as strong.


_Modified by 99.5blacka4 at 5:22 PM 1-28-2010_


----------



## MidwestDubMafia (Sep 24, 2007)

*Re: (A4 1.8 Turbo)*

What about adding a K04 with IC's chip fueling and such? i have had VR6's for a while and there sick, but i think theres alot more room to gain from a 1.8T


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *MidwestDubMafia* »_What about adding a K04 with IC's chip fueling and such? i have had VR6's for a while and there sick, but i think theres alot more room to gain from a 1.8T



read my edit
chipped ko3 cars might dyno 150-160 full modded
ko4 cars, MIGHT hit 200 with something aggressive like PC-16 which you cant run on anything but AEB (97-99.5)


----------



## MidwestDubMafia (Sep 24, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (99.5blacka4)*

OK, so no chance on making a 1.8T even remotly close to what im looking for. thats what i needed thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (MidwestDubMafia)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MidwestDubMafia* »_OK, so no chance on making a 1.8T even remotly close to what im looking for. thats what i needed thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

it will, once you realize its got a very small turbo on it factory and that is because audi/vw wanted reliability, not performance.
you'll be hard pressed to get the s4 over the 300 mark without killing the ko3's quickly. then you're in stg3 a good 4g's, or stg3+ more then that, then the tial605 kit is 6500.
s4's have a 500hp mark on their rods.
the 'normal' run of the mill stg3 s4 will put 360-380 down, the modded right, right choices, no corners cut, good tune, etc.. can put down 420-430, then 475-480 on race file and water/meth.
but you have a long list of **** to get there.
good sidemounts (1450 ish) or a good front mount.
ko4's (BW are 2700, RP knock offs are 1500), then you need inlets at 400 ish, then you need a fueling kit (VAST is 2600 for this), a good clutch (clutchmasters fx300-fx400) they are 600-700 bucks, plus a flywheel if you choose. downpipes (name brand) run 1100-1200, exhaust is another 800-900.


----------



## sdavis872 (Aug 20, 2009)

*Helping a friend looking at an A4*

Hello, I'm actually a mkIV VW guy, but my friend is looking at a '99 A4 2.8L quattro, and I was just wondering if I could get some things too look for when looking at this car. I read through the FAQ about what to look for, but it seemed to be kinda vague and mostly about the 1.8T. 
Here's a link to it:
http://omaha.craigslist.org/cto/1572875045.html
I guess I just want to know if they have some of the same problems the VWs have, for example, the VR6 is known for some coil pack issues, is that the same with these? If I could just get a few people to chime in on specific things to look for that'd be great!


----------



## sdavis872 (Aug 20, 2009)

bump


----------



## BEE-JAY (Apr 11, 2004)

*FV-QR*

this should help you http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2080285


----------



## sdavis872 (Aug 20, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (gtiguy18t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gtiguy18t* »_this should help you http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2080285 

So after 5 years, there's no new problems that have shown up? Those are the biggest things I need to look at?


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

*FV-QR*

the 2.8's really have no problems.. they have the common chassis/body issues, but the 30v is solid as ****.


----------



## TimKouch (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (99.5blacka4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *99.5blacka4* »_30v is solid as ****.

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Kingklick15 (Dec 19, 2007)

*FV-QR*

http://boston.craigslist.org/n....html


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Kingklick15)*

I'm shopping for a used A4 now and I'm curious if ALL '01s are wideband? Are any of the '00s? I have a built 1.8BT GTI that will become a weekend car when I pick up the A4. At some point that power plant will make its way into the A4 I pick up and I'd like that to be a wideband setup for tuning reasons.
Any clarification?
Thanks,
John


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

*FV-QR*

01's are wideband yes. 00's are still narrowband, but they are ME7. You'd convert an 00 to wideband like you would a TT when they convert them.


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

*FV-QR*

Excellent, I'd read dribs and drabs of that in the 1.8t forum but I wasn't 100%.
I'm very familiar w/ the 1.8t powerplants and the maintenance required to keep them in good shape. Anything pressing w/ the quattros drivetrain wise?


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

*FV-QR*

nope. 1.8 trans are too shortly geared and the percentage ratio between shifts is huge, so you drop a good bit. So a lot of guys goes to the 2.8 trans, which is slightly longer geared, same drop off but not as noticable. A good handful of 450-500-acouple 600+ 06a blocks running the quattro with no issues.. its a solid, bullet proof mechanical setup.


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

*FV-QR*

That's specifically why I'm trying to move to a quattro platform, I'm having limited traction until 3rd gear on the setup I'm running now. Thanks for the info and your time.


----------



## AudiHopeful (Feb 21, 2010)

Hello, I'm completely new to the german auto scene and haven't owned anything other than Hyundais since I started driving. I've tried to teach myself what to look for while buying an a4 and am aware of most of the common issues found in these models. I still would like your guys' input on this particular 1998 a4 with only 83k miles that's being posted by one of the members here. Here's a link to the for sale thread and any input is greatly appreciated







http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4770552


----------



## boost_addict (Dec 4, 2009)

*Re: (anthony914)*

hi


_Modified by boost_addict at 11:45 AM 3-2-2010_


----------



## aaron590 (Feb 19, 2007)

*Re: (boost_addict)*

1998 white pearl a4 avant quattro.
-has 156k miles
-some exterior scratches, no dents
-floppy driver side mirror
-engine has new belts and recent tune up
-idle bounces at or around 1,000 rpm's
-shifts smooth but clutch lets out towards the top
-vacuum leak around seal in the intake causing cel
-tires still good
-interior needs some work with small tear on drivers side bolster
-cracked light tan leather front seats, dirty rear seats
-paint on door pulls rubed off
-saggy headliner
-power everything-all works, a/c, 6 cd changer
-cup holders broken along with misc plastic pieces on interior
is it worth $3,950? what would you pay?


----------



## boost_addict (Dec 4, 2009)

*Re: (aaron590)*

sounds a little high priced to me, but i only buy the steals


----------



## nova951 (Mar 3, 2010)

*how much to spend on 00-01 a4?*

So, I'm looking to pick up a 2000 or 2001 a4 to use as my daily driver. Don't really care too much about the mileage, and I tend to go for cars that are "projects" since I can do all the work myself and like to save money. Is it reasonable to think I can pick something up for 3-4k? As an example, I'm currently looking at a 2001 1.8qtm, which the owner says needs a new flywheel. What would be a good offer on a car like that, considering it's going to need a full clutch job?


----------



## vwboost (May 20, 2004)

*Re: how much to spend on 00-01 a4? (nova951)*

for a 2000 or 2001 look to spend 6 to 7. You might want to look for a 1998 or something like that.


----------



## Suprem3 (Sep 7, 2009)

*Re: how much to spend on 00-01 a4? (vwboost)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwboost* »_for a 2000 or 2001 look to spend 6 to 7. You might want to look for a 1998 or something like that. 

i paid 4000 for me 01 clean body. and im second owner. i think i got it for a steal lol


----------



## Beardicus (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: how much to spend on 00-01 a4? (nova951)*

Paid 4150 for mine 2000 a4 1.8t 2nd owner everything is clean..


----------



## blindsk8er1013 (Jan 13, 2010)

*Re: how much to spend on 00-01 a4? (Beardicus)*

damn i must of gotten a steal.. i got my 00 1.8t for $3050...


----------



## nova951 (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: how much to spend on 00-01 a4? (blindsk8er1013)*

thanks for the responses guys... good to know there are some deals out there.


----------



## vwboost (May 20, 2004)

*Re: how much to spend on 00-01 a4? (nova951)*

Wow that is nuts were they super high miles. I am about to sell mine and would not let it go for less than 6500.


----------



## nova951 (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: how much to spend on 00-01 a4? (vwboost)*

Well I went and bought the car - 2001 1.8qtm, 133k for $3500. Surprised that it had carbon fiber interior and rear spoiler.. maybe some kind of sport option? The engine vibration was pretty bad, but I read on here about coil packs causing a similar symptom and I think that may be the culprit instead of the flywheel (it did have a blinking CEL). Only other issues were curb rash on the rims and some minor body damage to the rear quarter.


----------



## OttaCee (Mar 31, 2000)

*Re: how much to spend on 00-01 a4? (nova951)*

99.5 Avant 1.8TQM with 103k. 5 speed, sport and winter package. Stage 1 APR and 18in RS4 rims.
He's the second owner, only had it for the winter. Wife didn't like driving standard. Exterior has one golf-ball dent that's rusting on the rear hatch but the rest of the body is clean. Interior is mint, no rips in the leather. 
Owner didn't know if the timing belt was done by the previous owner. Any way to tell if was done?
The flex/downpipe has a small hole but its a reason to upgrade.
Price is $4500. What do you think?? Go for $4k if the timing belt wasn't done?


----------



## PODEROSO (Apr 6, 2009)

*advice on buying a b4 a4*

i found a 2000 a4 1.8t awd guattro 5 spd. silver exterior black leather interior. 87k miles. has one dent on driver side fender for 4500 obo. what you guys think?


----------



## dior (Sep 6, 2008)

*Dear*

I'm thinking about purchasing a 1998 avant v6. I'd prefer the turbo, but it has 150k miles so I don't really care, I'm going for longevity and reliability anyway. It's getting slammed and driven daily. 
The car is perfect, beautiful exterior, beautiful rare interior, and it was owned by a real audi snob.
It costs 4300$
THE PROBLEM:
The only thing I'm worried about, and stopping me from buying, is the noise first gear makes. It's just a very loud sound, kinda hard to discribe. Like chattering or something. (I'm a nooboob)
The owner said that in this first year of production they didn't polish first gear so it's very loud. And that's it. I hope that's all it is, but I'd like your thoughts. Is this common? I've searched but couldn't find a definite answer. Should I buy anyway, or skip it? Thanks



















_Modified by dior at 11:56 AM 3-29-2010_


----------



## 97 AudiA4 kid (Nov 2, 2009)

*Re: Dear (dior)*

love the interior. i dont really like the v6. but it is a nice car over all. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif but if u r really concerned about the noise i would look for a differant car. nut if its not all the bad then u should go for it


_Modified by 97 AudiA4 kid at 12:39 PM 3/29/2010_


----------



## doubleu8 (May 5, 2007)

transmissions are fairly cheap, but the price tag is a bit high if that car needs it replaced. I would pick that car up for $4k max.


----------



## zombieattack (Dec 5, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Yeah price is a bit high. If they guy is for sure about his "diagnosis" tell him to take it to an Audi dealership. For $100 they will do a 100pt inspection and tell you just about everything that may be or is wrong with the car. I did it with mine and helped me cut down the asking price by a few hundred.


----------



## runvsofme07 (Aug 26, 2004)

*Re: (doubleu8)*

Offer 3800, then tell him u will do 4k max.. and honestly I have never heard anything of the sort about the first gear, but just start in second most of the time until u sort out the problem.. its a very clean avant.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 4Rings v2.0 (May 26, 2005)

first gear noise is fairly common, the gears wear and become noisy. As long as it shifts properly and doesn't grind it's not the synchros and you're ok. I'd flush the trans fluid for a good measure, it's only a "lifetime" fluid if you want the lifetime of the trans to be short.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (4Rings v2.0)*

the car is a 98, it is not the first year of production. the owner is either confused or full of ****.


----------



## verb.move (Jun 30, 2006)

*Re: (.Mad Hatter.)*

Wasnt 98 the first year for the 30V? Did they use a different transmission in the 30V vs 12V?


----------



## 4Rings v2.0 (May 26, 2005)

The 01A 5 spd trans was used from 1996 until 2001.


----------



## Irish_Dubber (Dec 30, 2005)

*Re: (4Rings v2.0)*

ahh i really want those seats


----------



## 315061 (Feb 22, 2007)

*Looking at B5's... any tips?*

Hi everyone-
My wife and I are looking to pick up a second car, and I have my eyes on the B5 A4 with a 2.8. 
Am i crazy? Are there things I should be looking for to avoid? Thanks for the help!

pics for clicks... my MKV GTI


----------



## skiba (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: Looking at B5's... any tips? (20DYNAMITE07)*

Things you should avoid -- The 2.8.
Not really but to be honest you would probably be much happier with a stage 1 chipped 1.8t, even if you aren't looking for power its still available with most the comforts besides real leather seats, Way more parts available and easier to work on.
Either way non platform specific things to check for, as you could've read in the DIY/FAQ
:Timing belt done?
:Control arms done?
:Your pixels in the cluster are most likely faded or non existent
:1.8t/ Is the turbo spooling well and holding boost/making a whistling noise?
These are just the few main things you're bound to run into over the course of your ownership.
I've had the 30v V6, and 20v 1.8t and now the S4 (all quattro/m/t). I have to say the least troublesome and the one i would buy again (besides the S4) is the 1.8t.


----------



## Sump (Jul 14, 2006)

*Re: Looking at B5's... any tips? (skiba)*

Nevermind it's a 99. 
What's a fair price? 7k is my max I think.
I read the comparison FAQ and it appears to be a 99, but I just want to be sure.
http://www.elitemotorsonline.c...inois









_Modified by W. Sobchak at 4:53 PM 4/14/2010_


_Modified by W. Sobchak at 4:55 PM 4-14-2010_


----------



## Sump (Jul 14, 2006)

*Re: Looking at B5's... any tips? (W. Sobchak)*

Anyone? Dealer is firm on 8,300. Needs rotors, wheel bearings, and only has snow tires.


----------



## OttaCee (Mar 31, 2000)

*Re: Looking at B5's... any tips? (W. Sobchak)*


_Quote, originally posted by *W. Sobchak* »_Anyone? Dealer is firm on 8,300. Needs rotors, wheel bearings, and only has snow tires. 

Timing belt done? Because its pretty close in being due for a change. 
$8,300 is pretty steep since I bought my 99.5 Avant with 105k for $4k and needed just the timing belt done. And it came with 2 complete sets of tires/rims
If your going to do the work yourself, the rotors, wheel bearings isn't bad, maybe $500-600 in parts.
Would pay $4500 without timing belt, $5500 with timing belt


----------



## Sump (Jul 14, 2006)

*Re: Looking at B5's... any tips? (OttaCee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OttaCee* »_
Timing belt done? Because its pretty close in being due for a change. 


Not sure, if they are willing to budge on price, my local VW/Audi shop is going to take a look at it next week.


----------



## ineedagtiinnj (Oct 9, 2005)

*Re: Looking at B5's... any tips? (W. Sobchak)*

this front mount..
http://nureuro.com/store/index...d=169
anyone tried it? even worth it on a car thats basically stage 1?


----------



## mk2dubdriver (Oct 15, 2003)

*97 audi a4 quattro*

I found an A4 1.8t quattro for $1300 it does not run. it does turn over and try to start the guy says its the head gasket. my question is on an Audi what are the chances that its just the head gasket? would it still be worth it to a guy that has some auto repair knowledge? is the 1.8t much different from the 1.8 non turbo in a VW? thanks in advance for any help you can give me.


----------



## plynch (Aug 30, 2006)

yeah you could part it and make your money back if you dont fix it. its prolly more than a head gasket, find a local with vag-com and go check it out, if all else fails pull out 950 cash and act like you can only "throw away" 950 on the chance


----------



## weakstyles. (May 29, 2008)

*Re: Looking at B5's... any tips? (W. Sobchak)*


_Quote, originally posted by *W. Sobchak* »_Nevermind it's a 99. 
What's a fair price? 7k is my max I think.
I read the comparison FAQ and it appears to be a 99, but I just want to be sure.
http://www.elitemotorsonline.c...inois








_Modified by W. Sobchak at 4:55 PM 4-14-2010_

I also looked into this car. They have no idea what has been done to the car, maintenance wise, and said they cant get the records from audi or get ahold of the old owner. They are really firm on that 8g price and said they would be willing to change timing belt and such for an additional price on top of the 8g, I said no thanks. I offered 6.5 and they said that was way out of the question. oh well


----------



## dcris (May 16, 2004)

*Here's my "is it worth it...*

...and what to look out for?": 

http://www.autotrader.com/dealers/i...type=make_modelASC&address=19522&cardist=5478


----------



## turbine1986 (Jul 23, 2005)

*Am I getting my self into trouble with this?*

Well, the family is looking into buying a used car price ranged below $13,000 from dealership. We have narrowed it down to either an Audi or a Volkswagen. We only have 1 car rite now 02 jetta 2.slo just installed transmission at 72k older one died on me with broken gear teeths also it is an automatic. I found this on cars.com is this so they can bring you into the door type deal?

http://www.cars.com/go/search/detai...kId=20049&rpp=50&feedSegId=28705&aff=national

I checked carfax said 2 owners no accidents with no mechanical work in the services. 

We also saw an 06 passat 2.0t with 37k on it. Drove it and it's 10x better then the jetta I have far more advanced. http://www.pugi.com/details.cfm?id=2211
We had offered $13,000 for it, becaused needed an alignment. We thought we would want the alloy wheels :laugh:.

I just want to know how are the transmission on these newly volks/audis? Appreciate it! :beer:


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

Link just went to the cars.com home page for me.


----------



## H8honda (Jan 6, 2009)

well ive been a tech at a volkswagen shop for 5 years now...the new passat trans are DSG systems and also made in japan... they are good...they have issues with the mechatronics systems but normally a software update takes care of it... the main problems with these cars seem to be the a/c compressor grenades inside and contaminates the entires system...the camshaft prematurely wears..and the cat converter tends to break at the weld...seen this alot..make sure u have warranty and you shouldnt have a problem..overall they are still swesome cars and i would own one..


----------



## musashin (Mar 30, 2010)

*2001 A4 Avant - Should I Buy?*

Hey everybody, I'm new here. I'm looking at picking up a 2001 A4 Avant with just barely 70k miles on it. I just went to see it today, and everything looks great. Timing belt changed at 60k, turbo replaced ~1000 miles ago, oil looks good, no leaks anywhere. I only have a few concerns.

I've never driven either a turbo or AWD car before, so these issues may just be from my inexperience. I've been told to watch for turbo chatter. With the hood open both just after startup and after about a 15 minute drive, i can hear what sounds like a very very slight chit chit chit chit, possibly from the turbo I don't know. Again, I could barely hear it unless my head was right next to the engine.

On the AWD side, there was a mechanical feeling from the driving that I've not experienced before. Not really a grinding, not so rough as a grinding, but something somewhat similar yet smooth. It's hard to describe the feeling. Again, this may just be how the AWD feels, I've not driven one before. I do remember something similar in a friend's Forester, so this may be it.

Also, there was pretty significant oil in the exhaust pipes. The owner says that the turbo blew and was replaced about 1000 miles back, and that when the previous turbo blew, it released loads of oil into the exhaust. Would there still be oil in the exhaust after this? Does the exhaust/cat need to be replaced?

One more minor concern is the trip computer LCD; it's missing a lottt of pixels. What kind of cost is it for replacing this? Is it easy to do myself? I'm certain this is covered in many places on here, I just figured I'd ask just because.

If this helps any, here is the ad.

2001 AUDI A4 AVANTE STATION WAGON
• Style: Station Wagon
• Model: A4 Avante
• VIN: WAUKC68DX1A130778
• Mileage: 69523
• Owners: 1
• Transmission: 5-Speed Automatic
• Engine: 4 Cylinder, 1.8 L Turbo
• Exterior Color: Champagne
• Title: Clear
• Condition: Used. Few very minor body scratches and door-dings. Scratches on rear bumper. Good tires. Very good interior – no splits or tears.

Computer text display has some defective characters.
Comments: Used mainly by mom for groceries. This 1.8L turbo has nice power. Meticulously serviced with synthetic oil.

Features & Options
4-Wheel ABS
4-Wheel Disc Brakes
Quatro All Wheel Drive
Electronic Stability Control
Aluminum Wheels
Good Tires
Power Steering
Power Windows
AC -- Climate Control
Rear Defrost
Leather Heated Seats
Lumbar Control
Am/Fm Stereo
Adjustable Steering Wheel
Alarm
Sunroof
Auxiliary PWR Outlet
CD & Cassette Player
Child Safety Locks
Power Door Locks
Cruise Control
Air Bags, Side And Side Head
Fold-Down Rear Seats
Intermittent Wipers
Front Reading Lamps
Illuminated Visor Mirrors
Power Side Mirrors
Auto-Dimming Rearview Mirror
Trip Computer
Homelink Remote System


----------



## jrodmk2 (Aug 4, 2003)

the chit chit chit is followed by a bang bang bang.... lol. j/k
It is the oil coming out of the turbo going back into the oilpan and also the cooling down.
The other noise is just the feedback from the awd system. pretty normal for awd vehicles. atleast our cars, suby's too. the significant amount of oil in the exhaust pipes....was it oil or just condensation?


----------



## musashin (Mar 30, 2010)

So you think it's all good, then? Nothing to worry about?


----------



## jrodmk2 (Aug 4, 2003)

the only thing i would question would be the oil from the "last turbo" the cat could be nasty but if the CEL is not on then it is nothing big to worry about except for possible oxygen sensor going bad possibly.

oh and dont get an auto!!! haha


----------



## vwkidd8v87 (Dec 24, 2008)

*98 a4 quattro*

so i just found a white 2.8 a4 5 speed on cl for 2700 it has 147k on it. should i run or give it a shot ive driven rabbits and aircooled vws my whole life and im wanting something more reliable any tips on this car? stuff to look for? i just really want something newer with ac.


----------



## badass (Mar 6, 2004)

not going to cross post


----------



## TisforTurbo (Nov 7, 2004)

*2000 A4 2.8 5spd*

Found a local 2000 A4 2.8 5spd, Laser red on tan leather, 93k miles, for $4500ish. Will need timing belt/water pump soon, also it is still on the original clutch so I dunno how much more life it has left in it. It looks to be in good shape besides some fading paint on the drivers side, but that can probably be polished up pretty nice. What say you? Buy or no buy?


----------



## gti4door (Jul 14, 2001)

*97 with just 81k miles - buy or no buy?*

http://allentown.craigslist.org/cto/1882250924.html

Sunroof doesn't work
Front tires won't pass inspection
Radio is locked out due to battery change and cassette is stuck in it
Drivers rear view mirror is cracked but functional
rear brake pads are needed 
black passenger door trim is busted and held on with black electrical tape

Having a PPI tomorrow - looking for a decent daily driver for Philadelphia. Possibly an exhaust for sound and a slightly upgraded suspension and that's all I need. 
Can I get my ipod to work easily enough?


----------



## GTIkid92 (Aug 4, 2008)

*Well I might be looking to get an A4*

I was previously in a mk3 jetta for the past year and slowly getting into the scene more and more. My car was in a 4 car pile up 100ft before the exit to brokedown :thumbdown: This leads me to getting something new. I've always liked audi's and thought it might be that time to hop in one. I know audi and vw go hand in hand but I dont know to much at all about audi's I only studied mk3 vw's. I've been looking at 1.8t's and was wondering what I need to look for. Maintenance such as timing or anything? is there any body issues or mechanical issues i should really look out for? I'm looking for something with under 100k 100k being the max so all the help i can get would be a super plus and I'd be so thankful. :beer:

This is my car 30 min before the accident


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

nice mk3, i saw your thread in the mk3 forum. that sucks hard about your car, it looked really nice


----------



## GTIkid92 (Aug 4, 2008)

James Himself said:


> nice mk3, i saw your thread in the mk3 forum. that sucks hard about your car, it looked really nice


Ya it sucks but i guess its time for a new start. I'm looking into A4's. Really looking to get 1.8t quattro. Something a little different and something a little better for the winter time. What should I be looking out for when or if I'm looking at these?

I also found a quattro 2.8 with only 85k on it for 2200? sounds a little to good to be true but just throwing it out there might check it out


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

not too good to be true if you check it over.. a4's arent worth ****. 2.8's are reliable but other then that, they arent worth anything if you are looking for performance. 

Make sure you find a facelift and if you plan on BT, get 00+ for the ME7 tuning abilities.


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

GTIkid92 said:


> I was previously in a mk3 jetta for the past year and slowly getting into the scene more and more. My car was in a 4 car pile up 100ft before the exit to brokedown :thumbdown: This leads me to getting something new. I've always liked audi's and thought it might be that time to hop in one. I know audi and vw go hand in hand but I dont know to much at all about audi's I only studied mk3 vw's. I've been looking at 1.8t's and was wondering what I need to look for. Maintenance such as timing or anything? is there any body issues or mechanical issues i should really look out for? I'm looking for something with under 100k 100k being the max so all the help i can get would be a super plus and I'd be so thankful. :beer:
> 
> This is my car 30 min before the accident


sucks man. drove by your car when you were on the side of the road going to brokdown with a frown on my face. if you need help with anything I live in N. Smithfield.


----------



## GTIkid92 (Aug 4, 2008)

I was bummin 

New wheels and freshly painted grill lasted 3 hours of driving time... 

Thanks man I'll be sure to let uk if I need any help. I wish I could say the same but at this point I'm the new kid looking for an A4 but in a few months I'll know my ish hopefully and be able to give you a help and hand right back man. Thanks for bein cool and wanting to help me out :thumbup:


----------



## MyAUDIsucks (Sep 13, 2010)

*new to the audi world*

first off just bought a peice

it was wrecked ill have to show pics

and was pretty muched rigged together

i have a 98 2.8 quattro awd

is it even worth working on and doing anything to or should i sell and go for the s4 or the 1.8t


----------



## Mihai_A4-B5_ (Jun 14, 2004)

why did you even post? you sound like you have no clue what you want...what do you mean by 'rigged together' you are going to have to be more specific if you want any constructive comments


----------



## MyAUDIsucks (Sep 13, 2010)

it was wrecked in the front end and it literally bandaided together and yall are pretty rite i have no clue


----------



## chrisVWkitch (Jan 15, 2010)

*I need your guys's opinion...*

I hope this is the right section. Anyways, I put my Mk3 jetta up for sale on craigslist and a guy emailed me about a trade. He wants to trade his Audi A4 quattro 2.8 for my jetta. I went on to cl and found the post of his car. I dont really know much about Audis, and I thought I could get some opinions from you guys. Would this be a good trade? What should I look for when I go check it out? 

My jetta - 
 

The audi 
http://portland.craigslist.org/mlt/cto/1952832896.html 

Let me know what you think. 

Thanks, Chris


----------



## knghtoftherndtbl (Jul 16, 2010)

sounds interesting! i think the mileage is a little high. other than that, i am not really sure. maybe you should take it for a test drive if you are not too far from where he lives. see how you like it? but i'm sure other a4 owners on here have some good opinions and know what to look for in an audi before buying/trading.


----------



## mattleo (Sep 9, 2010)

*Hey new B5 owner here just some quick questions looking for some help*

Hey every one. so I owned a 98 jetta VR6 loved it and babied it but there was a bad rain storm and i hydrolocked tho motor in a big puddle. so instead of replacing the motor i figured i would by a new car ( plus i have a little girl on the way due any day ! ) so i purchased a 1998 Audi A4 2.8 quattro im going to pick it up either tonight/tomorrow morning. do you guys have any advice for me anything i should be looking for or watching out for prior to picking the vehicle up . im pretty good and experienced with cars so i know the basics but anything particular about these cars i should be checking for ? and also i would like to chance the front and rear bumpers and i need a side molding trim for the driver side does any one know any websites or places that would sell the bumper covers or the door trim on the bottom .. thanks alot guys.. ill post some pics soon as soon as i get the car. 

Matt 

p.s. if any one is selling any rims for this car or knows where i can get decent used rims please let me know thanks again guys in advance


----------



## Mihai_A4-B5_ (Jun 14, 2004)

There is untold amounts of info in the FAQ section....more to the point.. I have owned 2, 2.8's very reliable if you take care of them. things to look for are cats...and leaky valve cover gaskets.....control arms up front will also be important...it all depends how well the car was maintained...how many kms?? 

dont be surprised if the moderator moves or shuts this thread down lol


----------



## jtlivbull (May 29, 2010)

*Looking to buy and need help*

http://portland.craigslist.org/mlt/cto/1990753424.html I'm looking at trading my Golf for this A4 and seeing as I've never owned an Audi was looking for advice. I'm valuing my Golf at around 5 thousand and was wondering; with the miles the car has on it, the maintenance that has been done on it, and general wear and tear that he mentions; does it look like an alright deal or should I ask for money along with it? 

I've seen pictures along with it but haven't seen it in person yet so I can't tell you how perfect of condition its in. 

I'm also just looking to hear how you all like your cars and everything you have to say. 

Thanks for everything


----------



## justdrive88 (Mar 31, 2010)

Quattro = Good, 2.8 = not good if you are looking to mod


----------



## jtlivbull (May 29, 2010)

I don't know much about engines so this may be a dumb question, but why?


----------



## br0keit (Feb 25, 2010)

There isn't much you can do with a 2.8 from a performance standpoint. There's really only 1 supercharger you can get and even then it wont get you insane power as the engine can't handle too much added power. 

A 1.8t however you have TONS of options for performance utilizing many different ways to get more power from chips to small turbos to big turbos etc. 

If you want the larger V6 then you want to get an S4 not an A4. This comes with the same type of performance options except you can push it a little further (obviously since the engine is much larger and you get 2 turbos instead of 1) It will also have a higher price tag to tune. 

Bottom line a 1.8t quattro (manual is preferred+++++) will get you the most performance for your buck and you'll ultimately have the most fun with it.


----------



## '97 (Jan 9, 2009)

The posting seems somewhat shady.


----------



## LuvToHate (Aug 10, 2005)

I know people will argue but any car that has a rebuilt title isn't worth the paper the title was written on in most cases. I have seen so many shady rebuilds that I would never throw down the dime to own one for anything unless you know the full history. A unitized car is really designed to take one hard hit and after this the car will crush a lot more in the next accident so just keep looking. Not only can they be poorly repaired, not protect you as well in the next accident, they also pull less on resale. The A4 is a great car but I would recommend finding something else that is in better shape because there are a lot of good deals out there. 

As mentioned above, if you aren't looking to add a lot of performance to the car then a V6 will be good otherwise you will want to look for a 1.8T.


----------



## jtlivbull (May 29, 2010)

As far as both the 1.8T and the V6 go, are they at all comparable when they're both stock? Because I don't think I will be doing much as far as performance mods go.


----------



## justdrive88 (Mar 31, 2010)

Some Rough numbers: 

1.8T 150hp, 160ft lbs. torque 
(2001 1.8T) 180hp, 173ft lbs torque 

2.8 12V 170hp, 180ft lbs torque 
2.8 30V 190hp, 200ft lbs torque


----------



## Robstr (Jun 9, 2006)

*2001, A4 1.8t quattro 5MT...Do I go for it?*

Black on gray cloth, sport package as far as I can tell (3 spoke wheel with the red/silver stripy things, is it supposed to get sport seats? These had bolsters but they certainly weren't my e30's sports) It's got 115k miles, it's about as perfect as it gets interior/body wise. I mean it isn't even scratched anywhere. The in-dash computer thing seems broken. 

Timing belt was changed at 88k, it's got service records going a ways back. Had tie rods done after 100k sometime. Way back there were some vacuum hoses. The thing seems quite babied on the whole. 

$8k, at a audi/vw/bmw specialized service/dealer thing. 

Seems to be a sweet solution to my winter driving issues?


----------



## -GLXTACY- (Feb 17, 2006)

seems a little high to me


----------



## LightSwitch (May 9, 2008)

seems like the car is nice, but the asking price is a bit high(with that many miles). I'd try to talk them down a little bit. I paid 8500(iirc) for mine with 72k, all service records, one owner, timing belt/other things done in the last 2k miles and ALL RECIEPTS) this was also at a dealer.


----------



## Roten (Mar 13, 2007)

*Long time Corrado owner looking at a 1999 1.8T Avant Quattro*

I have a Corrado SLC that is my weekend car, therefore, I know a bit about throwing money at cars. I don't necessarily want to do the same with a daily driver, but I am seriously looking at Avants. I've done a few days of Googling and thought what the hell, I'll post up (and probably get flamed in the process). 

2nd owner asking $5K, 108K miles, auto, sports package, black on black, interior is 9/10, exterior is 7.5/10. 

Repairs done in the past 5K miles (copied from current owner): 

100K tune up per Audi specs 
Timing Belt 
Ignition coil and plugs 
Water pump and Impellar 
Pass. tie rod end 
Exhaust Manifold Gasket 
Valve Gasket 
Rear transfer Gasket 
Oil pan Gasket 
AT Rear Seal 
Camshaft Seal 
Water Pump Gasket 
Crankshaft Seal 
Real Transmission Seal 

The car really doesn't need anything except a proper detail which I can handle. I was thinking of offering $4500-4700. Should the auto trans be a red flag at this mileage? How long do they last assuming they don't get beat up? 

Any other thoughts would be appreciated. :beer:


----------



## CoopaCoopaCoopa (Apr 25, 2009)

If you can deal with the fact that it's a tiptronic.. 

I say do it! Your 4500-4700 offer would be spot on I think. :thumbup: 
Looks like it has a pretty good service record which is a big deal on 1.8ts. I'm sure you've read up on timing belt service intervals. Avants > Sedans IMO :laugh:


----------



## Roten (Mar 13, 2007)

CoopaCoopaCoopa said:


> Avants > Sedans IMO :laugh:


 My thoughts exactly. Unfortunately manual Avants are tough to find and who knows when one will pop up. As long as the trans doesn't grenade in the next few years I can deal with it. 

Is there any good reason to look at later model years, '00 or '01, for improvements in the tip and/or overall reliability? 

Thanks for your input. :beer:


----------



## ayfour99 (Feb 28, 2008)

y would u choose a 2.8 over an s4???


----------



## justdrive88 (Mar 31, 2010)

This just has failure written all over it. Shoulda bought a honda....


----------



## jayw1991 (Dec 28, 2009)

*B5 a4/s4*

im looking into building a good ,and fast AWD DD and i wanted to know if the audi a4 is a goodchoice?im looking into 98-99 audi a4 or 2001 s4. i would like to build something that is fast for fun trak days but can still be good for a DD. i know the 1.8t is a good motor but how dose the quattro hold up? and hows this car for a highperformance platform to start on? i start going to school to become a certified audi/vw master tech in 8 months so for now im just trying to figure out what i want. my other options in mind ,was a vr6 jetta mk3 or mk4
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5058467-AWD-jetta-build

another question i had as well was,is the ko4 turbo my best option?if so should i just go with somthing like apr or try and part my own parts from differnt aftermarket companies?


----------



## Guitarman355 (Apr 4, 2009)

*Wagons??*

So I was at the VW dealer today. There was a reallly clean 01 a4 1.8t quattro wagon for sale. 
$8800 i think 
Dont know how many miles, but its a tip. 
Should I look into this as a possible buy? 
Or are the tip trans still fail even though its an audi?:laugh: 
Im a seasoned dubber, but new to the audi world


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

not for that price.


----------



## Iced_Vr (Mar 20, 2007)

*General question about the b5 2.8 a4*

Don't bash me. Just a general question. I'm doing as much research as i can, but i figured id get your guys opinions on the a4 with the 2.8 in it. How reliable has yours been? 

I would be moving from a mk3 jetta. I kinda just wanna keep it stock with the exception of lowering it slightly and a set of wheels. Then just do maintence; since i am a college student and all.


----------



## justdrive88 (Mar 31, 2010)

I don't have a 2.8, so I can't really comment, but either way get a quattro. :thumbup:


----------



## etphonehome34 (May 28, 2010)

ive had the 2.8 for a year now, its a great car if you are planning to do performance upgrades dont get it their a very few things you can do to get power but over all a great car if its a 30 valve even better.:thumbup:


----------



## Kraut_kan (Mar 23, 2009)

*Possible new Audi owner looking for advice!*

Hey A4 Forum, 

Ive got a dilemma with a possible Audi purchase, thought I might find some help with my decision here. 

So my 95 VR6 took a dump this week with parts adding up to ~$300 (on top of the nearly 2G spend in the last year) And with a rebuilt title and another $5-600 in repairs coming in the next few months, Im tired of it. Ive been wanting an audi for a long time and one just happened to fall in my lap the day after my POS crapped... 

2001 a4 2.8 30V Q Tip. w/ 288,000KM (179,000Miles) Mostly Hwy. 
The car has all new susp. (A-arms and all) 
rescent water pump and Plug wires and a few other tune up parts 
and new Winter tires. All done within 6000Km 

The bad: 
Vagcom came up with 4 codes: 
Misc misfire 
Cyl 3 misfire 
Cat out of tolerance 
Brake booster Mech. failure 

None of the codes came back after being cleared and test driven for ~30min. 

Also The heater core is plugged and it has a burned out marker light :laugh: 

The owner is asking $3500cdn/usd I want to offer $2800 

Is this a money pit bad idea or a decent deal for somebody wanting to test out the Aud waters? 

Sorry for the rant, Ive gotta get back to this guy in the next 2hrs with an offer :laugh:


----------



## justdrive88 (Mar 31, 2010)

the 2.8s suck for modding, look for a 1.8t, with a 5 speed


----------



## Kraut_kan (Mar 23, 2009)

Not really worried about modding, other than lowering it a bit. 
Ive got a MKIII VW to throw (more) money at lol.


----------



## Tylerp (Sep 14, 2010)

Search Craigslist, you can find them with like 90k for maybe 6500, So unless that had under 10k miles i wouldnt go for it, In the Detroit Area there are a few with blown motors or trans' selling for $900, For 5600 remaining you could do ALOT to the car. Just look around, do your research, and take your time, Dont jump into anything before you know EVERYTHING about the cars.


----------



## 2AUDISand1GOLF (Apr 23, 2010)

*Make an offer.*

Well, at the very least you can go and take the Avant for a spin and look for Tip Tranny issues. Upon returning to the dealership you can ask for a "CarFax Vehicle History" report. Most services show up on the CarFax giving you a pretty good indication whether or not the vehicle was taken care of. Fair market value for an 01 Audi Avant 1.8T is around $5,000.....offer them that see if they bite. It does not hurt to try. Just my 2 Pennies!!! :beer:


----------



## Guitarman355 (Apr 4, 2009)

Thanks for all the input guys. :beer: 
btw there was a carfax handy and everything was aok. 
but, now im content with keeping my tip gti


----------



## VWVIDA (Apr 18, 2009)

Bump. I just bought my first Audi as well after 28 years of VW's. '01 Avant with 2.8L. Good luck.:thumbup:


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

colors dont work brah


----------



## LuvToHate (Aug 10, 2005)

People have found that the 2.8 V6 is very reliable but it is limited for performance upgrades.


----------



## VWVIDA (Apr 18, 2009)

James, thanks for the heads-up on colors.


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

I've had mine since April '09. Daily driven, 40 mile commute round trip. It's never been undriveable. I've had a hole int he exhaust and two bad o2 sensors in the time I've had it. That's it. 182k and still drives like a champ.

 

I


----------



## Maudi88 (Sep 22, 2010)

Good reliable car! Sounds pretty nice too if you throw a magnaflow exhaust on it  And forsure get quattro.


----------



## ChrisPop (Jan 22, 2010)

I've owned my Quattro 2.8 30V for 3 years, and I've never had a single problem with the engine. 134k on it now, and the check light has never come on while owning.

Bought the 2.8 instead of the 1.8T because I wasn't planning on performance engine mods. Even though the 1.8T is supposedly somewhat reliable as well, I heard there are quite a few similar oil related problems.


----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)

clean
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...tly-Modded-Tip-96k-NY&p=68326191#post68326191


----------



## CPR8 (Oct 25, 2010)

I've had my '97 2.8 Quattro (I dunno how many valves it has) for two weeks now, and I just found out today that I have a bad EGR Valve. I don't know if it is common, maybe its just this one thing, and it'll be great. Yeah, if you are going to get an Audi, get a Quattro, FOR SURE. Yeah, I wouldn't plan on modding it, it is plenty peppy for me. Is the 2.8 in the A4 the VR6?


----------



## Maudi88 (Sep 22, 2010)

no it is not the VR6. And you have a 12v because it is a 97. And I just had a bad EGR valve code and im at 192xxx. But I fixed my problem because it was actually a vacuum line problem so I just replaced all my vacuum lines. So check your vacuum lines and your check valve.


----------



## 8v o'Fury (Sep 9, 2004)

Well mines currently got around 209k on the odometer

- original trans
- original clutch
- original engine (replaced original spark plugs, wires, and coil pack at 197k)

I beat the piss out of it...


----------



## Maudi88 (Sep 22, 2010)

I highly doubt original clutch....


----------



## Insomniac2100 (Sep 11, 2003)

30v here. 120k and only problems have been with the pcv system and the flex pipes in the exhaust needed replaced. Everything else was maintenance.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

8v o'Fury said:


> Well mines currently got around 209k on the odometer
> 
> - original trans
> - original clutch
> ...


Haha you give me alot of hope... i have 126k on mine..bought it for 4k 2 weeks ago.


----------



## TNeZA4 (Nov 10, 2010)

I just picked up a 2.8 A4 last night, I went from a 88Benz to a quattro so far I'm very happy with my purchase, I was looking to just do cosmetic work, not much of engine work... might do turbo tho  coilovers a must and some nice bbs

5-speed of course and i guess i have the 12v since its a 97  but it feels great going from a v4 to a v6


----------



## teleTay (Sep 25, 2010)

TNeZA4 said:


> I just picked up a 2.8 A4 last night, I went from a 88Benz to a quattro so far I'm very happy with my purchase, I was looking to just do cosmetic work, not much of engine work... might do turbo tho  coilovers a must and some nice bbs
> 
> 5-speed of course and i guess i have the 12v since its a 97  but it feels great going from a v4 to a v6


turbo your 2.8??

if you want a 2.8t sell you a4 and get a b5 s4 with the 2.7tt

it technically is possible to turbo your 2.8 but definitely not in a reasonable budget. its much cheaper to just get an s4


----------



## kingof 93 (Jul 2, 2009)

mine has never givin up on me. the only problem i have is that i crack my pan weekly.


----------



## 8v o'Fury (Sep 9, 2004)

Maudi88 said:


> I highly doubt original clutch....


Well, I traded a 91 Jetta crossflow for it straight up to some emo fanboy from Jersey. Got it with 196k on the clock. In the first year I had to replace: all front control arms, rear rotors, calipers, wheel bearings, exhaust from the header back including both cats, ORIGINAL FACTORY sparkplugs and wires (totally ridiculous with 196k...) ignition coil, coolant temp sensor, vacuum lock pump, trunk lock assembly, a window regulator, and liek half of all the lightbulbs in the gauge cluster... 

I highly doubt that with issues this simple and basic, that any more costly issues would have been addressed. 

Also I drove the car home from Jersey to Maryland in the dark, in the rain... with 4 bald asZ tires showing threads on the inner edges due to some hack job install of a garbage asZ cup kit. Sitting on fugly asZ RS4 reps that were square as heII. My local shop mounted them to the wall to use as hose reels for their air lines.

Other than neglected maintenance items the car has been rock solid reliable for 2 years and it got me to work in last years crazy 2ft+ of snow on unplowed streets with no issues to report. It was at current ride height but did have dedicated snow tires.

I turned it around though:


----------



## Helltime (Jun 3, 2009)

*Thinking about buying an audi, currently own an mk4 gti*

Right now i have an 03 gti 1.8t that is a blast to drive. It is my toy not my dd, my wife has a pos 00 grand prix gt that has over 200k miles and has seen better days. We need a reliable family car because we also have our first kid on the way. I was wanting to get her an audi for her dd/ our family car but with a baby on the way i dont want something that has to be worked on every other week. I have read on here that the 2.8 is pretty reliable and i was wondering, how reliable are the auto transmissions on these? I would also be wanting a quattro because this thing has to get around good in the winter too. So i guess my over all question is, how reliable is the a4 2.8 quatrro, automatic? what are the common issues and what are main maintenance items that have to be looked at. Also are there any years that are better than others? like i know with the gti's for the 1.8t, 03+ is ideal and i know the timing belts on those usually need changed around 60-70k miles instead of the 105k the factory says. Any little "issues" like that on these?


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

Had my 2.8 auto since April of '09. All I've ever had to do is replace one o2 sensor. Super reliable.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Damn i just got my audi 2.8 too hoping its reliable..good luck to you and your upcoming kid!


----------



## Helltime (Jun 3, 2009)

How hard is the timing belt on these cars to do and how often to you have to change them?


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

Timing belt is retarded on these cars, you definitely need vw special tools for it. They can be rented, but I'd recommend a 1.8t, mines been super reliable for the past 3 years and the maintenance is easy


----------



## ChrisPop (Jan 22, 2010)

In regards to your question about if any A4's are better than others: Cosmetically, anything 99.5+ has a better looking "facelift', which offers a lot of noticeable changes upping the quality. And mechanically, I would recommend getting an A4 2.8 that is 30V instead of 12V. I think 98 was the first year this was introduced in NA.

I've been driving my 2000 A4 Quattro 2.8 30V for three years and have yet to have any problems. 134k on it. Also had a 98 Quattro 2.8 and it was super realiable as well, until it was totaled 

Don't have much experience with the automatic, but I think in 98 the tiptronic feature was introduced.

So realistically you would only buy a 96 or 97 if your are just looking to save :laugh:


----------



## b5stance (Nov 16, 2010)

i lllooovvee my a4 it is an amazing car its my family car and a toy everything about it is great an fixing them is not as bad as people that dont own audi's say it is. It would be a great car for a family car bro do it


----------



## CPR8 (Oct 25, 2010)

I actually just got my 1997 2.8 5-Speed Quattro and praying that it is going to be reliable. Oh yeah, and it has 210,000 on the clock.


----------



## Helltime (Jun 3, 2009)

ChrisPop said:


> In regards to your question about if any A4's are better than others: Cosmetically, anything 99.5+ has a better looking "facelift', which offers a lot of noticeable changes upping the quality. And mechanically, I would recommend getting an A4 2.8 that is 30V instead of 12V. I think 98 was the first year this was introduced in NA.
> 
> I've been driving my 2000 A4 Quattro 2.8 30V for three years and have yet to have any problems. 134k on it. Also had a 98 Quattro 2.8 and it was super realiable as well, until it was totaled
> 
> ...


 I personally dont like automatics but if its gonna be the wife's car then she said she would prefer one (although she has proved to be good with my 5spd gti...lol) 
I'm just wondering about the timing belt, thats the only mechanical thing i havent really have the confidence to tackle myself yet, i had the gti done, but i think next round i will give it a go. 


b5stance said:


> i lllooovvee my a4 it is an amazing car its my family car and a toy everything about it is great *an fixing them is not as bad as people that dont own audi's say it is.* It would be a great car for a family car bro do it


People have said that the gti's are unreliable and hard to work on too, but mine has been really reliable and everything i have done to it was easy and i have vag-com to diagnose anything that would come up. I want one, just need to save alittle more money and wait til summer. thats why i wanna get my research done now so when i do have the money and its the right time i can go in, know what to look for and buy with confidence.


----------



## sbin (May 28, 2008)

If you are not in a hurry save some cash and spend time lurking on craigslist to get a feel for what stuff is actually selling for.Spend some time on various Audi forums learning about problems and fixes.
I started out looking for a A6 2.7t and wound up with a TT and a A4 both 1.8t
Still looking for an A6 but I am looking at much better vehicles at lower prices


----------



## neverthesamecar (Dec 2, 2006)

If you're thinking about putting a rear-facing child seat in the middle rear or behind you, I hope you're 5'6" or shorter... the only way I'm getting away with an A4 for a family ride is by putting the older kid behind me and the baby behind the wife...


----------



## lukasss (Sep 18, 2008)

My 96' 2.8 is a frikin champ. its got about 188,000 on the clock and still pulls hard for an older car. i barely have any issues. owned it for 2 years, oil changes on time and it still runs awesome.


----------



## '97 (Jan 9, 2009)

My first a4 was a 12v 2.8 auto. It was a great car, but the tranny went out at 132k. It was never the same after, perhaps that's because of who i had rebuild it. But regardless, make sure if you're buying an auto that it has service records of some sorts.

I now have a 98 30v 2.8, and it's been great thus far, granted it's a 5spd this time around. 

Only issues i've had with both cars (aside from the tranny) were o2 sensors, exhaust leaks at the flex-pipes (seemingly common on 2.8s) and the '97 needed a wheel bearing. I'd recommend getting a 30v, they make a bit more power, and it feels like a stronger, smoother engine. 98+

Edit: My 12v make it to 150k before getting hit/totaled, and my 30v is approaching 141k and going strong!


----------



## CrAzYVRT (Nov 29, 2010)

*Audi A4 2.8 1996*

ive found a audi a4 1996 v6 2.8 with 200 000km. i want to know wich things i need to look. i dont know much about audi. the price is 2300$, timing belt and water pump changed. great deal ? overpriced ? thx.


----------



## Maudi88 (Sep 22, 2010)

I picked up my 97 a4 quattro v6 for 2500 and it had 192xxx miles. So far replaced battery, some coolant lines, and basic maintenance. But still alot like my front axle boots are ripped, have a power steering leak, and whining noise in first gear. 

The one your looking at is cheap for 125xxx miles. Is it a quattro? 5spd?


----------



## AudiMick (Sep 1, 2010)

I had a 96 a4Q for 11 years, best car I have ever owned . 

Most of those things are normal wear and tear.

IMHO the evaporator core is a weak component on the 96 and very expensive to replace. It's 10 hours or so, the part is less than $350.

Price is reasonable if it's a Quattro and 5 speed. The autos are not known for high mileage or performance.


----------



## VirginiaA4 (Nov 28, 2010)

Haha some of these people have horror stories in used car buying. Bought my 01 a4 2.8Q for 4750


----------



## AudiVW01 (Nov 27, 2010)

totally agree with you on the 5 speed vs tiptronic thing


----------



## jaystacks (Dec 12, 2010)

*hey guys looking to buy an a4 got some questions*

Well i found an a4 2.8 12v near by that blew the headgasket (still drives just slowly drinks coolant, yes you can smell it in exhaust no the oil nor the coolant show mixing of the two) It hasn't and doesnt over heat, I went and test drove the thing for a good 45-to an hour. My main question is it worth the 1000obo (gonna offer 850) for it. It has a VERY clean body, clean interior it has tonnnsss of maintenance records and has 166k on it. I plan on doing the hg myself and obviously while im there doing the timing belt etc (was done at 136k but while im that far into it i might as well) 

let me know what you guys think. 

thank you


----------



## AudiMick (Sep 1, 2010)

I had a 96 12 valve for 165,000 miles and 10 years. 

I was a great car, best I have ever owned and I have owned over 50 vehicles. (Yes I am old as dirt). 

Fot the money it sounds reasonable, if it were Quattro and manual I would say it's a steal. 

Head gasket failures are rare, I would pressure test the cooling system first.


----------



## DanRao (Aug 11, 2009)

*What's it worth?*

Newbie here with a couple questions. I'm looking at a 1998 A4 with the 1.8T. Story is that the guy blew the motor and purchased another motor with 40K miles on it. Him and a buddy replaced the timing belt on it as well as the water pump and re-installed the motor, but couldn't get it to start. They took it to a local mechanic that told them the timing was off a little, he got it started but it was running really poorly. The mechanic did check it out to make sure the valves werent' bent supposedly. Compression is still good at 160 +/- a bit. I'm comfortable with changing a timing belt but and not sure what the other likely issues are. 

The rest of the car is in pretty good shape. A little wear on the drivers seat side bolster, and a some minor body damage on the right rear 1/4 panel. He's asking $800. Is it worth the gamble? 

Thanks 
Dan


----------



## Tylerp (Sep 14, 2010)

I say yes, Even at worst case scenario, if you have the space, you could deff get your moneys worth. $75 a door, $100 for hood, Itll all add up. And thats worst case, It may just be a sensor or something as dumb as that, or could be something major, but id say go for it.:thumbup:


----------



## jaystacks (Dec 12, 2010)

Yes it is 5 speed and quattro only reason I would buy it... well yes before I ripped it apart I would compression check motor and coolant for sure. Yes I hear these are very reliable which is what I need for a daily driver. 

Is esc the cheapest/best place to get the timing belt and head gasket kits? Also while im in there anything to give the car more pep?


----------



## DanRao (Aug 11, 2009)

Unfortunately, I can't really afford to get into parting out a car right now. I've already got one project going. I was looking for something cheap that would be a good candidate for a quick fix and daily driver.


----------



## jaystacks (Dec 12, 2010)

Should be joining the audi world in a couple days he accepted my offer of $850. 

any insite on if ecs is the best place to buy the "overhaul kit" and if i should be doing anything more to the motor while im there?


----------



## Canilive? (May 13, 2010)

*Never considered having an audi so much untill now..*

But the snow up here can be a dirty bitch sometimes.. i posted this yesterday but im assuming it got taken down considering there was a craigslist add with somebodys phone number in it. 

its a 97 2.8 audi a4 with a 120 on the engine.. the kid is letting it go for 1000 

nevertheless.. he says that when you shift down from say, 3rd, to 2nd, into neutral the car idles so low that it stalls. he said 2 different mechanics told him that that it could be the oxygen sensors or a MAF sensor..want to know if this is the likely case or just b.s. Said it also throws a Check engine light. Do o2 sensors throw cel's in these cars? 

*also wanted to know of things that are common problems with these cars* 

How long do these cars usually last?. i know you can get a jetta up to 200+ with care. 

also how is the mechanical and electrical integrity of these cars in your opinion.? 

and lastly, how do these manual transmissions treat people (clutches, shift linkages & bushings etc.) I want to buy this beautiful thing, but dont want to end up wishing i had my last car back. thanks in advance.


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

o2 sensors throw a CEL. 

These cars can go well past 200k, with care of course. I'm nearing 190k in my '96 2.8. 

Quattro + snow tires = nearly unstoppable. Check the faq sticky at the top of the page, you'll get all your answers there. 

Good luck, a grand for a car with 120k on it is a steal if you ask me.


----------



## dowsett6 (Apr 24, 2006)

for 1000 bucks, just buy it and keep the car you have?? It would cost pennys to keep it on insurance just for fire/theft. 

as far as stalling goes, take the MAF out and clean it and see how much that helps. 

Or even buy a vagcom cable setup and check to see the MAF idle voltages and know right away if its a MAF issue. If it is, then your about ~1200 into the car, and your good to go :thumbup:


----------



## dowsett6 (Apr 24, 2006)

oh the common problems are that these cars sit to high. so you will have to lower it the first week :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Canilive? (May 13, 2010)

:laugh: ^^ ..and thanks .another thing. *do 2.8s have timing chains or belts? *


----------



## dowsett6 (Apr 24, 2006)

Both. there is a belt that connects the crank to the two pulleys on the heads. Then inside there is a chain that connects the two cams on each head.


----------



## jaystacks (Dec 12, 2010)

Picked up the car. ****s cleaaan i'll post some picture tomm. Brand new tires runs and drives great. in 80 miles and 4 hours of just letting it idle the coolant reservoir went from full to (flashing coolant light) low line soo it can't be burning that much coolant. Did not over heat what so ever and seems to have all it's power. One thing i did notice is the throttle seems sluggish but maybe thats just the car.


I do have a few questions about radio,and cluster upgrading. I believe there is no way i can make it a double din but i still need to check that out. and the cluster i was wondering whats in to change it to the full lcd cluster ( I will be doing research on it so don't throw the SEARCH bull)


----------



## runvsofme07 (Aug 26, 2004)

if the cluster you have is working i would keep it, the facelift cluster isnt worth it imho.. the radio swap has been done plenty of times but yet again depends on what what ure goal is with the car.. i personally have a kenwood with red buttons that matches the interior nicely.. and allows me to control and tune all channels of audio.. 

but congraduations on the deal.. get that head gasket swapped and do the timing belt and your golden.. throw a chip, intake, and exhaust and have fun.. and oh btw lower it!!! :thumbup:


----------



## EuroSportChicago (Jun 9, 2010)

Is it quattro?


Dude steal nice job!!


----------



## jaystacks (Dec 12, 2010)

EuroSportChicago said:


> Is it quattro?
> 
> 
> Dude steal nice job!!



Yup quattro 5 spd, it has h&r springs on it right now but im getting coil overs for sure. the "HG" issue confuses me i put another thread about the problem in general i mean it could be the hg which is no problem but it was changed at 133k according to records.

I have a double din in my car right now which i will dearly miss but i guess i can't do anything about that and will probably just get a kenwood deck like your saying.

mods will be
coil overs
30% tint
new head unit and one 12" sub
an exhaust
face lift headlights tail lights and fog lights
short shifter

and what ever else intrigues me on my journey

this is the 12v and i don't think they make a chip for it (even though it probably won't do much anyway)

link me to some good sites for info and parts guys.

ill post pictures tomorrow the bodies real clean everything is real tight (immaculate maintenance records, its really ridiculous)


----------



## tock172 (Dec 21, 2010)

*Considering Purchasing a a B5 A4*

Hi all! 

I am currently the owner of an '86 BMW 535i that is in excellent shape, but I am having trouble keeping up with the maintenance and repairs because I am now a college student. 

I am currently trying to sell my BMW to replace it with something more practical for someone in my situation. I have always liked Audi/VW and know a bit about some of the models, but I wanted to ask actual owners about their experiences regarding B5 A4s. Hopefully some of you can answer a couple questions I have.

1. What is the most desirable configuration? (Engine, type of transmission, Quattro, not quattro etc.)
2. What is your opinion on the reliability and maintenance costs?
3. What mileage is considered too high to consider bothering with?
4. What are the large maintenance items I should look out for when browsing A4s for sale? 
5. Are there any years that are more preferred than others? 

Thanks for the advice everyone!


----------



## justdrive88 (Mar 31, 2010)

1. 1.8t, 5sp manual, quattro 
2. Decent reliability, parts can be expensive tho (coming from college student as well)
3. I'd say no more than 120-140k
4. Timing Belt/water pump, Control Arms, Rear Differential
5. Face lift are 99.5 on


----------



## xsrfs (Jan 30, 2007)

Where are you located? Illl sell you mine. It's a 2000 so it's got all the goodies. And some slight tasteful mods. Needs nothing. I'm in San Diego


----------



## EuroSportChicago (Jun 9, 2010)

Whats going to happen with the 535? Is it manual??


----------



## Canilive? (May 13, 2010)

anybody else with info or advice on these cars..(2.8s to be exact) electrical integrity? transmission integrity.?..would be helpful.


----------



## AudiMick (Sep 1, 2010)

Canilive? said:


> anybody else with info or advice on these cars..(2.8s to be exact) electrical integrity? transmission integrity.?..would be helpful.


I don't think it's the MAF or the oxygen sensor.

It's the idle control valve (ICV) or a vacuum leak.

Common problem on the 12 valve V6.

There is a valve on the passenger side that controls the idle speed. It's a stepper motor and it gets gummed up and sticks. You can often give a good clean and it will work. If you get really creative you can pry the bottom cap off and really clean it.

I owned my 96 for 150,000 miles and probably cleaned it three or four times.

Problem is often worse in the winter when the AC is locked out and the ECU tries to reduce idle speed and it starts to "hunt".

Other problem is the blocked EGR passage which happens on every V6 12 valve. Their is another post here about how to fix that.

New valve is around $200.


----------



## jaystacks (Dec 12, 2010)

Well here are some pictures. Cars been a trooper the past week and a half i've owned it. went through little 3/4 of a gallon of anti freeze and ran great. Took it out for some snow fun this past blizzard we had and snapped a couple pictures and a video.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GqFsqaeYfpk

Now does it sound like there is some exhaust work done (hi flow cats maybe) that is about 4-5k maybe little higher at times. Going down a hill in gear you can hear it backfire (supressed back fires) kind of like my old sentra which had headers a cat delete and stock cat back.




























and the old sentra the audi is taken place of.


----------



## 91 318is (May 30, 2010)

2000 2.8 5 speed Quattro sport package, 135k on mileage. Trans and clutch replaced at 122k, timing belt, waterpump and thermostat at 115k, brakes done at 110k. 

Needs a steering rack, ABS module and CEL light is on (not sure why), driver side fog light harness damaged, washer resevoir busted. 

Looks clean inside and out for a 10 year old car 

He wants 2k 

What do you think? 

I don't planning on modding the car at all, just want a solid, AWD DD.


----------



## empmatt (Apr 1, 2005)

*looking at a 01 1.8t quattro, help please*

OK i've mostly been an mk3/4 vw guy but am looking at a local 01 a4 sedan with a 1.8t quattro manual. Can anyone give me any specifics on things i definitely should look for that might be signs to just run away. 


thanks


----------



## vwboost (May 20, 2004)

Oh my god you have been on here before even if only on the mk3 and 4 forum look at the damn faq or do a search. There is one of these on here every f'ing week so look at the faq and do your research.


----------



## iadubber (Feb 1, 2005)

timing belt service 
noisy control arms


----------



## empmatt (Apr 1, 2005)

vwboost: I've read the faq's an did the research and there is always a d-bag like you saying do a search. but when all you come up with on the search is your replies showing the total d-bag level you commit to then it is near worthless to try and sort them all. 

iadubber: thanks for giving a real answer, the timing belt is always a good thing and i've just started seeing about the control arm issues. are there any other things that might stick out that are major stay away problems that aren't really red lighted in these forums? 

thanks for those of you who actually have good input and aren't just d-bags about questions.


----------



## EuroSteezin (Nov 15, 2010)

Hes telling you to search because there's already well over 50 threads with the exact information you are looking for. 
not because hes a dbag. 


People on here will be very helpful as long as you don't make useless threads.


----------



## iadubber (Feb 1, 2005)

how about this? it was in the first page.... 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...nd-repairs&p=69316729&viewfull=1#post69316729


----------



## EuroSteezin (Nov 15, 2010)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...out-for-should-I-SELL-it-etc-catch-all-thread


----------



## sbin (May 28, 2008)

CV boots 
turbo 
rear differential seals 
leaking valve cover and pcv hoses 
Coil packs or coil pack wire harness failing 
Other than what is broken you will want to change all the various differentials and transmission fluid.


----------



## sbin (May 28, 2008)

CV boots 
turbo 
rear differential seals 
leaking valve cover and pcv hoses 
Coil packs or coil pack wire harness failing 
Other than what is broken you will want to change all the various differentials and transmission fluid.


----------



## tock172 (Dec 21, 2010)

*Opinions on a Potential A4?*

After totaling my BMW 330i Sport package friday night, I am considering replacing it with this B5 A4. 

Specs: 
2001 Audi A4 Quattro 1.8T 
Clean Title 
Automatic 
80k Miles 
Water pump + timing components recently replaced 
No leaks, Clean title 
Traction Control 
F+R Side Airbags 
Premium Sound 

I find this Audi appealing because it's AWD, and has only 80,000 miles, while my 330i had 140,000 miles on it. The asking price is $6,800, which is below book value. If the carfax comes back looking good, what is your opinion on this A4?


----------



## Mihai_A4-B5_ (Jun 14, 2004)

get a manual one:laugh:


----------



## colony7 (Apr 20, 2010)

if you absolutely dont want a stick, thats a good deal. these cars are hard to find with that low of mileage. but BTW, an audi that isnt quattro is about as rare as a lamborghini


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

colony7 said:


> if you absolutely dont want a stick, thats a good deal. these cars are hard to find with that low of mileage. but BTW, an audi that isnt quattro is about as rare as a lamborghini


 not really


----------



## colony7 (Apr 20, 2010)

around here they are :laugh: ive litterally seen as many lambos in person as i have front traks 

edit: i didnt even see you live in hanover, you should know haha. ive only seen 2 around


----------



## LeeHech (Jun 8, 2010)

Low mileage is definitely a plus with these cars, but I'd go with a manual. I just picked up a very clean 01 A4 1.8T Quattro 5 speed with 74000 miles for $5000 cash. I realize that I got a great deal, but $6800 is a little steep, even if it is below book. Make sure the t belt and water pump have been done also.


----------



## Schnitzelburnr (Nov 13, 2009)

*What year of a4 1.8t do I buy??*

Alright, please no flaming ... I have searched, I'm just wondering which a4 year I am to look for... on the engine-end of things I think I like aeb, due to the tougher bottom end and big-port head. As far as interior and exterior appearance goes though, if I get a 99 do I get most of the updates or do I have to go 2000-2001, I'm confused with which year the fender/interior/bumpers major update was, some places say 99.5 and others say 99+, and so does that mean the 99 will have 1 piece headlights and updated tails and such? Oh, and 1999 still has aeb correct, and canadian vs. us market doesn't have changes?(I'm in canada) 
Thanks guys !


----------



## Frankie b5 (Sep 6, 2010)

It's really 99.5 and up. I have an early 99 and have 2 piece head lights. Not sure about the engine though.


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

colony7 said:


> around here they are :laugh: ive litterally seen as many lambos in person as i have front traks
> 
> edit: i didnt even see you live in hanover, you should know haha. ive only seen 2 around


 I see quite a few on craigslist when I'm doing my daily searching. There's not many but I dont know if i'd go as far as comparing it to Lamborghini sightings, haha.


----------



## Moshua (Jul 20, 2010)

*Craigslist Find!*

is this worth it anyone. at least for a part out? i could double my money could i not?

http://cincinnati.craigslist.org/cto/2198029301.html


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Whos to say it has alot of things you can part out? From what it sounds like its beat up. You cant part out a door if it has a dent in it. It prob also has alot of cig burns on the interior. Sure u can prob sell a few things and make atleast your money back


----------



## Moshua (Jul 20, 2010)

Going to check it out now will update if I end up with another a4

sent from my Droid Incredible


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

Also its a 96, you have a 1.8t right? Hardly any of the 96 posts will for, its a v6 for one, and it has a completely different electrical system. A lot of the parts are 96 only


----------



## Moshua (Jul 20, 2010)

James Himself said:


> Also its a 96, you have a 1.8t right? Hardly any of the 96 posts will for, its a v6 for one, and it has a completely different electrical system. A lot of the parts are 96 only


It has a euro trunk and many body panels I can use. I know that its a completely different car. For the right price I can get what I need and part the rest out.


sent from my Droid Incredible


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

if I found it that would be my new daily after some maintenance work


----------



## Jettajustin (Oct 26, 2009)

*Lookin at getting a A4*

okay so heres the deal while on craigslist the other day i found a 97 a4 1.8t for decent money. I have inquired about it and it seems like something i could fix but then again i really dont know much about audi. The ad is saying that it needs a new wiring harness and multifunction switch, and because of corrision to the harness reverse doesn't work. So my question to you guys is would this even cause the problem and if so is it worth it on a 97 a4 with 177k and a little bit of rust? 

Also it is an automatic


----------



## LeeHech (Jun 8, 2010)

Unless it's free it's not worth it. You should be able to find plenty of 97-99 a4 1.8t quattros with a 5 speed and less than 150k miles for under 3000. They are everywhere, just be patient and look. Also make sure that the timing belt and water pump have been done before 100k miles and that there is proof of this.


----------



## Moshua (Jul 20, 2010)

Moshua said:


> It has a euro trunk and many body panels I can use. I know that its a completely different car. For the right price I can get what I need and part the rest out.
> 
> 
> sent from my Droid Incredible


if I get this for 500 or less then is it worth it? I've then got front and rear bumpers along with window glass, mirrors,wheels, door cards and other misc stuff.

Up


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

Those trunks usually go for $200–300 at junk yards.

Sent from my Eris using Tapatalk


----------



## YellowRubi (Apr 12, 2009)

*What should I look out for on a 99-2001 A4??*

I found a 99 A4 Quattro 2.8 V6 with 130K for $3800 in very good condition. Its an automatic which I would prefer a manual. What type of maintenance am I looking at? What goes wrong with these cars at that mileage? Anything major? Overall, what type of performance does the B5 platform provide?? Only had VW's so I have lots of questions. Thanks!


----------



## bronz (Jan 10, 2008)

just dont do it. 99, 2.8, auto with 130k is a big no no in my book. When i was trying to sell my 01 1,8tqm with 112k in mechanically perfect condition the best offer i got was 4400. look around for the better deal


----------



## YellowRubi (Apr 12, 2009)

Why? KBB says it is worth more than he is asking. What is wrong with these cars that I should know about??


----------



## LeeHech (Jun 8, 2010)

Nothing is "wrong" with it per se, but the 2.8 with an auto is probably the least desirable platform, especially among members on this site. If you're not looking to tune the car, a 2.8 manual is not a bad way to go, the motors are actually quite torquey right from the factory, and with an intake and exhaust they sound pretty mean. You have to watch out for oil leaks in these cars though, if they leak, it's generally not just a valve cover and is usually expensive to fix. That being said the most desirable setup would be a 1.8t quattro manual or '1.8tqm'. They are very easy to upgrade, and for about $1250 you can transform them into quick, reliable cars (usually via a chip,hi flow cat, exhaust, etc.). Tiptronic's in general were not very good before 2002 (performance and reliability wise). Look for a clean, mostly stock 97-01 1.8tqm with fewer than 130k and make sure the timing belt and water pump were done (with documentation) before 100k and you shouldn't have a problem; proof of timely, synthetic oil changes is also a big plus. You should be able to pick one up for under $4000 easily.


----------



## YellowRubi (Apr 12, 2009)

LeeHech said:


> Nothing is "wrong" with it per se, but the 2.8 with an auto is probably the least desirable platform, especially among members on this site. If you're not looking to tune the car, a 2.8 manual is not a bad way to go, the motors are actually quite torquey right from the factory, and with an intake and exhaust they sound pretty mean. You have to watch out for oil leaks in these cars though, if they leak, it's generally not just a valve cover and is usually expensive to fix. That being said the most desirable setup would be a 1.8t quattro manual or '1.8tqm'. They are very easy to upgrade, and for about $1250 you can transform them into quick, reliable cars (usually via a chip,hi flow cat, exhaust, etc.). Tiptronic's in general were not very good before 2002 (performance and reliability wise). Look for a clean, mostly stock 97-01 1.8tqm with fewer than 130k and make sure the timing belt and water pump were done (with documentation) before 100k and you shouldn't have a problem; proof of timely, synthetic oil changes is also a big plus. You should be able to pick one up for under $4000 easily.


I am not looking to tune the vehicle at this point. I just want something reliable and cheap. I have spent way too much modding cars so I am trying to just have a nice car that handles decent with decent power.


----------



## LeeHech (Jun 8, 2010)

If you want something reliable and cheap, then I wouldn't buy a 13 year old Audi in the first place. Audi's are either one or the other; to make them reliable, you must spend a fair amount maintaining them. If you want to be cheap with an Audi, you can guarantee it won't be reliable.


----------



## woah85 (Oct 17, 2010)

*Audi questions...*

New to German cars and was thinking about purchasing a 2001 Audi A4. It's at 83k miles and the owner had just replaced the timing belt, water pump, timing belt tensioner, and a bunch of other things. I was wondering when this car should be due for the preventative maintenance again. 

Was also wondering what I should lookout for on the car. 

Thanks


----------



## Mihai_A4-B5_ (Jun 14, 2004)

for the t-belt it's every 60,000 miles


----------



## xsrfs (Jan 30, 2007)

woah85 said:


> New to German cars and was thinking about purchasing a 2001 Audi A4. It's at 83k miles and the owner had just replaced the timing belt, water pump, timing belt tensioner, and a bunch of other things. I was wondering when this car should be due for the preventative maintenance again.
> 
> Was also wondering what I should lookout for on the car.
> 
> Thanks


 MT or AT? that was good year. The next TB service would be in another 60-90k (depedning who you ask/where you read). That's about it. Are there any CELs (check engine lights)


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

Well after my experiences with my A4 so far, look out for worn out Control Arms and bad wheel bearings. 

A Pre-Purchase Inspection would be highly recommended...I sure as hell wish I had gotten one done.  My tally for repairs thus far on my '99 (since October) is right around $6k...that is just repairs mind you. 

If you are good with the wrenches, you should be fine. I have some learning to do, because I can't afford this crap much longer! On a positive note, the car is almost all set and drives very nice. The quattro made our wagon a beast in the snow this winter!!


----------



## xsrfs (Jan 30, 2007)

these forums offer a TON of information on these cars. So if you experience an issue chances are that someone else has too and there's been a discussion about it. You'll be fine if you encounter an issue with something if you do some research and know how to use basic tools. 

I'm not going to waste my time convincing you to buy an a4 but the overall enjoyment of owning/driving one is worth it to me. A lame honda may be more "reliable" and is good enough for some. 

Regarding reading threads about problems, does anyone make a post because everything is running great and they're having a great day? No, never. It's always because they have an issue. Don't let the horror stories scare you. (I just bought a porsche and its the same way in those forums) 


Get familiar with what vag-com is. And there are model years differences in the FAQs and in the B5 forum on audiworld. Def read those. The 2001 should be good. 

CEL? Have it scanned and get the codes. If you can have someone (competent) with a vagcom check it out for you. And the post above is good info too so check the control arms. Have a look at the rubber boots on the front axles as well to make sure they're not torn. 

If you want one get it!


----------



## gallhue (May 29, 2009)

does anyone know anything about eisemann exhaust systems? im considering it for an a4 im getting


----------



## YellowRubi (Apr 12, 2009)

I am now looking at two 2003 GLI's in the range of $7900-8900 which I feel is way over priced. Both are the 24V version which I like and the upper priced (black) one has 92K miles and the lower priced (silver) one has 81K. Both are 6MT and hopefully, I can get a test drive this week. Anything wrong with these engines or that year? What would be a good price for either of these cars? BTW, they are both at dealerships so I'm sure they have some play in the price.


----------



## Cpt.Random (Jan 1, 2006)

*I've never owned one, does this seem alright.*

Whats up everybody,

I used to frequent the Vortex back in the day when I rocked a VW, but have never been here before. These days the $4 gas and a job that is 3hrs from my house has me seriously considering adding a ride to my collection. Unfortunately, this may come at the expense of my motorcycle :facepalm:. I just happened to be out on a walk around town and came across a '99 A4 with a 1.8T.

If this were an MKIV Volkswagen I would know right what to look for as far as any issues are concerned, however its not. So now I turn to this forum for some help. What are the weak spots in this year of car. Let me know about anything, electrical, common sensors, stay away from the auto climate control, ect. 

Like I said earlier, the car is a '99 with a 1.8t, a 5 speed, sunroof, climate control, premium sound. The exterior is in great shape minus one noticeable scratch. The thing that really has me considering this thing is that it has only 71,000 miles on it and when I went through the owners manual it had factory maintenance and service work up to 60,000 miles stamped by the Audi dealer.

If you guys could help me out as far as what I am getting myself into that would be awesome. I am buying this thing to pretty much be a daily driver for the next two years, with good portion of the miles being freeway. Also, what can a guy expect for fuel economy with this thing. Lastly, throw out what you all think a car in what I would consider almost excellent shape for 12 years old be worth. It has brand new tires and is spotless inside.

Thanks

edit: I will be searching for this info while I wait for replies, but I figure this will work so much quicker as I am in kind of a rush and I really don't know what to look for.


----------



## jmullen324 (Oct 23, 2010)

Flex pipe, engine sludge, abs module, no cup holders, the list goes on...


----------



## Frankie b5 (Sep 6, 2010)

Reason for selling is most likely timing belt, they should be replaced at about 70k and is close to a thousand dollar job. If you can do it yourself it turns into a 150$ job. While your at it get water pump and t-stat swapped out if not already done. 

99 is considered pre-facelift. The split year was 99, facelift are considered 99.5 and up.

http://ctny.audiworld.com/mark/a4/diff/

Common problems consist of:

Wheel bearing - test by driving in a straight line and swerving slightly to the left and right, if you hear a "swooshing" sound youll need to replace that.

Axles - slow speed turn hard left and right, if you hear clicking you'll need to replace that.


That's all I can think of for now... I'm sure others will chime in. Good luck.


http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...-I-SELL-it-etc-catch-all-thread&highlight=buy

^that could be of some use to you as well


----------



## Cpt.Random (Jan 1, 2006)

I have done several timing belts on MKIV 1.8ts. Is the process the same? As far as the wheel bearing and axles, I have already test drove and listened for issues like this.

Thanks again for these replies, the trade in reason makes a lot of sense. The place that has it for sale had to put tires on it. I bet the last owner knew they had almost 2 grand in maintenance coming and let it go.


----------



## Frankie b5 (Sep 6, 2010)

I'm not sure if it's the same, but if youve done several on mkiv's you can handle this one. :thumbup:


----------



## Frankie b5 (Sep 6, 2010)

Yes, around 70k is a common time for these cars to be traded in. But if you are mechanically inclined you could get away with buying it and fixing for a fraction of the price the previous owner would of paid to have it fixed.


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

Cpt.Random said:


> I have done several timing belts on MKIV 1.8ts. Is the process the same? As far as the wheel bearing and axles, I have already test drove and listened for issues like this.
> 
> Thanks again for these replies, the trade in reason makes a lot of sense. The place that has it for sale had to put tires on it. I bet the last owner knew they had almost 2 grand in maintenance coming and let it go.


Timing belt will be basically the same at the mkiv, but obviously the engine is positioned differently in the bay.


----------



## 89jett (Jan 28, 2003)

*Help Looking at a 2001 Audi A4 2.8 Quattro need your thoughts and help*

Hello I am looking to but a 2001 Audi A4 2.8 Quattro. I have never owned a Audi yet I have had several Volkswagons but never an Audi. I just want to know what everyone's thoughts are on this car. the one i am looking at is in really good shape as far as the body and the interior. the miles are a little high. 150,000 that's the one thing I am a little worried about. How is the 2.8 Motor? and the transmissions on these? is there anything I should look for in particular? any help would be great so that I can make my decision.


Thanks so Million!!


----------



## ARiotOfWords13 (Sep 15, 2010)

as always make sure it has been properly maintained, all audis need lots of love! i cannot speak first hand as i have the 1.8T but i know plenty of people with 2.8's that have made it well over 200,000. one of the more common things i've seen in the transmission is the syncro going bad shifting from 2nd to 3rd, but that's still drivable as long as you don't mind the ticking


----------



## reb55 (Nov 4, 2010)

I have a 99.5 2.8. It has 134,000 on it so I'll be at 150 next year. That's a pretty high mileage for a 2001. In order to get that mileage he probably had to have the timing belt changed at least once. Hopefully twice. Try to get a record for when it was last changed. Some people reccomend changing it every 60k, while others wait to 80k. I'll probably change mine at 60. I just did mine when I rebuilt my engine at 130,904. Don't shift into the wrong gear like I did and you won't have to rebuild anything haha. 

Common Problems:
Engine: 
1. Valve Cover Gaskets Leak: Easy fix, not too much money. Caused by a clogged pcv system. It's a good idea to clear all the gunk out of the system and buy a new suction pump. This clogged system causes extra pressure on the crankcase and will cause the valve cover gaskets to leak over time.
2. Timing belt, already discussed above. Make sure to get quality parts when you replace yours.

Exhaust:
1. Cats tend to go bad with higher mileage and are very pricy. If you don't mind, do the spark plug anti fouler mod (using spark plug anti fouler to space out secondary o2 sensor to trick it into reading better effeciency levels from the cats). I did it and have had no CEL for the past 3000 miles and have taken 200+ mile trips so I know it works for inefficient or hollowed cats. You can find the anti-fouler in the "Help" section of any auto parts store.

Transmission/Driveline:
1. My transmission definitely ticks in first gear since it's synchro is worn. This causes no problem at all except for an annoying ticking sound. When it's cold out (sub 35 degrees) I have a hard time shifting into second. It isn't physically hard but will grind sometimes. Some other people have had this problem too. I just move my shifter around with the clutch in for 30 seconds on a cold day, it seems to help. The clutch on these cars grabs really high but I don't mind that at all. If you do have to get a new clutch the flywheel can tend to be pretty pricy but you can get away without resurfacing it if its the first clutch change. If not, I'd reccomend getting a junkyard flywheel. They are dual mass and very few machine shops in the country have the required tools to properly resurface them. The Rear diff tends to leak oil but it isn't a major concern as long as it's not pouring out. I'd reccomend replacing the diff oil at some point. Also the cv's on the drive shaft aren't known to go bad, but if they do usually you'll have to buy a whole drive shaft with cv's as a replacement as the parts aren't sold seperately. Find a partout if this is the case.

Electronics:
The abs module sucks in these cars but if it happens to break you can find people to rebuild them relatively cheap ($50-150). It's easy to replace too. The crusise control module also breaks and sometimes the stalks on the steering wheel column to control windshield wipers, cruise, headlights etc... happen to break. You can get the stalks cheap at a junk yard or partout. On almost every audi you'll see the lcd information screen break. The way it was made wasn't the best. I found a guy who will repair it on here for around $100.

I think that covers most of it. Try to make sure all of the electronics work. I covered just about everything I could think of but don't worry the cars not going to have all of these problems at once. They are just common things to break. I absolutely love my 2.8 It's torquey and sounds great. Although I would rather have a 1.8t for modability the 2.8 is a pretty durable engine.

What price was this car being sold for?


----------



## 89jett (Jan 28, 2003)

They are selling it for $4,450.00 the interior is in excellent condition I was very surprised all the electronics seem to work well too. the screen in the middle of the gauges is broken. i can still see some things on it but not all. the transmission seems to me ok. it is an automatic with the tiptronic and and paddles on the steering wheel. the one thing i did notice it it was burning a little oil off of the the engine. I was thinking that it was possible the valve cover gasket. well I hope so at least. the car seems to me in very good overall condition and it seems to ride like it news. everything is really tight on it. I did a vin check and it has been hit a couple of times. must of been just minor hits because it said the damaged didnt exceed 1000,00 dollars. what do you think you would offer??


----------



## 89jett (Jan 28, 2003)

*Buying a 2001 Audi A4 what should I look for?*

Hello I am looking into buying a 2001 Audi A4 Quattro 2.8 it has about 152,000 miles on it. the interior is in excellent condition. the only thing that I can see that is broken on the inside is the middle display. I can see some things but not alot. I test drove the car already and it seems to be pretty study. the transmission seems to shift pretty good. the only thing that I can see going on is that the engine is burning a little bit of oil off the engine kinda like it is leaking somewhere. hopefully its just the valve cover gasket but im not to sure about it. 

If anyone has anything they can tell me about this car please give me some information so I know what to look for. I don't want to but a klunker.


Thanks.


----------



## Blackbird71 (Feb 8, 2011)

Timing belt should have been replaced w/idler wheels @ around 90k. Both of the 2.8's that I've had/have used oil at the rate of 1qt 750 miles. Make sure it blows HOT air- heater core replacement is $$$$$$. Has the trans been replaced? My MAS has the engine light on every once in a while, not expensive to replace. Look at the mainenance history and that should tell you how it's been taken care of. Suspension bushings are another early replacement item, though I've been lucky there. 142k and still going strong. Cars are pretty bullitproof though.


----------



## 89jett (Jan 28, 2003)

Ok. I haven't asked if the timing belt has been replaced or not and I doubt the guy even knows. I guess he bought it from an auction. I have done a carfax check on it and everything seems to be ok. it doesn't say anything about a timing belt change or anything like. the car has been in a few fender benders but nothing serious that I can tell. it has a clean title. the only thing I noticed was some oil burning off the engine. and I was hoping it was just a valve cover gasket or something. the guy says he just had the oil changed 2 weeks ago so it could just be oil from the filter that got on the engine and is still burning off. the transmission hasn't been replaced either from what I know but when I test drove it, it seemed to be pretty tight. it wasn't shifting weird or anything like that. I know that audi's and vws around that year had problems with the trannys at least my 2002 vw passat did before it started on fire haha. luckily Volkswagen paid me off more than I could have sold it for. but I am gonna take it to my friend and have him put it on the lift and inspect it before I buy it, I just wanted to know how reliable these motors were this year and if they were any good. also the engine has 152,000 miles on it.


Thanks for your help


----------



## redgeeteeeye (May 6, 2004)

*looking into a used b5 maybe in a month or so questions*

I have no Audi experience myself. A buddy has a a6 with a v6 with around 150k and is just starting to have some issues (rear axle boot,had to have something on his exhaust rewelded a few times, and the center console display led malfunctioning) with it but asides from the normal wear and tear, it hasn't seemed to bad for him. I myself have always been a fan of the 1.8t 5 speed combo. Ive owned a mk4 gti with a 1.8t which seemed like it always needed a MAF but other than that it was quite reliable. As far as the whole AWD drivetrain on the older audis is there anything to watch out for ? I dont have a huge budget maybe 5k, id like a AWD car for the winter and also something with a bit of luxury at the same time. Im currently in a very high mileage an floor rotted mk3 jetta with a 2.0 5 speed with well over 200k on it. The motor seems rock solid but everything else on the car is breaking :facepalm:

Advice for a B5 1.8t 5 speed for reliability??


----------



## barch88 (Sep 26, 2006)

These cars will run forever if you keep up with the preventive maintenance. I had a couple things on my a4 with 98k on it go though (ABS module, sunroof drain) - other than little **** they pretty solid cars.


----------



## reb55 (Nov 4, 2010)

I think for 5k you could get a pretty nice a4 if you look hard. Is maintenance part of that 5k budget or is that just how much you'd like to spend on the car? I'd try to get it a little cheaper and then fix the problems with the leftover cash.

One of the most common problems is the ABS module. You can have it rebuilt by someone for around $50-150 though. Don't buy it for 500 at audi!!... Actually don't buy anthing from audi hahaha (other than your car). The lcd screen can also be repaired for anywhere between $50-250ish. The drivetrain on these cars is pretty solid. Some of them (like mine) have a bad synchro in first gear and will make a ticking sound but I've been told to just ignore it. I've been driving it 15k since I owned it with that problem and it hasn't bothered me too much. I'm sure you know all about timing belts and their importance. For the first time audi buyer, the timing belt replacement can be real scary. It's not that bad at all. Once you get over the idea of putting your car in "service position" it really isn't that bad. I did mine with the whole front end off but thats not nesescary, I was just cleaning everything I could while in there. It'd probably be a good idea to check the maintenance records/history on 1.8t since they could get sludged up pretty bad if the owner doesn't change the oil. The 2.8s are better as far as sludge is concerned but have zero modability. 

Other random problems: Tie rod ends can tend to be weak and will bend if you hit a curb pretty hard like I did. They're super easy to change. The coils can also go bad but once again super easy to change.

Good luck on your purchase!


----------



## redgeeteeeye (May 6, 2004)

Thank you guys for the advice


----------



## nickishere (May 13, 2011)

*hmm.. a4 or s4 / questions!*

I'll try to make it short and sweet..
I'm looking to purchase either a 1999-2001 audi a4 1.8tqm or a 2000-2001 audi s4.
The a4 has not much HP but I would do a full stage 1 setup on it to get it somewhat up to par with the s4..
The s4 is ready and set to go, i don't need any more HP (for now at least )

my concern is turbos randomly blowing on the s4, obviously this has been talked about as I have read many postings on the site about it happening, especially on audizine.. just unlucky??

I don't have too much money set aside to be fixing the k03's or even consider upgrading to k04's...
I found a '00 s4 with ~125k miles on it, for 7500, could grab it for 7k most likely, they do the timing belt, and water pump before it's even out of the shop AND a 2 month warranty so if anything goes in that amount of time it's on them. (so they say)
If i buy a '99-'01 a4 1.8tqm I'm probably going to be spending 5-6k for a car with semi-low mileage.

Sorry for the long post :facepalm: hopefully I'll be lucky enough for someone to read this and respond with enough for me to make my decision, anything else that you guys could add or inform me about would be greatly appreciated!

Thanks!


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

S4 is in a different class than an A4. Little things like interior parts and exterior stylings. Stage 1 on an a4 will not get you into the same league as an S4. 

A lot of people end up moving from an A4 to an S4. Don't think I have ever heard of someone moving from a S4 to A4. Food for thought.


----------



## nickishere (May 13, 2011)

yea i know what your saying.. my only concern is something happening to the s4 like blown k03's and me not having enough money to fix the issue right away, i guess it's not such a bad thing i'll just have to wait a little longer then others to fix the problem.. lol? 
all cars will have problems, so why not get into something i actually like and will want to fix the problems with. say the k03's blew, what would i be looking at spending on either new ones, or used ones? even a k04 upgrade.. other then the turbos, are there any other known costly problems like this?


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

A k04 upgrade isn't cheap. The labor for it isn't either. 

If you are worried about potential problems, I'd keep looking for an S4 with fresh turbos.


----------



## nickishere (May 13, 2011)

new k03's would cost me ~5k??
just trying to see variable costs i might end up spending if i get the s4.. is there anything else other then the turbos that would put a price through the roof for me like that would??
thanks for all the help so far guys!


----------



## gallhue (May 29, 2009)

gallhue said:


> does anyone know anything about eisemann exhaust systems? im considering it for an a4 im getting


anyone?opcorn:


----------



## riotburn (Feb 16, 2009)

Should I sell my.....

Stock 15 inch 7(?) - spoke wheels - pretty good condition?

17x8 set of August Werke wheels - one wheel damaged (beyond repair im told)?

Pair of clear cornered headlights I bought but decided against putting in (looks like stocks with the amber cut off)?

Rockford Fosgate P1000-1 Subwoofer Amplifier - never installed, already sold the intended sub?

Pair of 3mm ECS spacers with appropriate extended bolts?

Wheel bolt conversion set with set of lock bolts?


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

riotburn said:


> Should I sell my.....
> 
> Stock 15 inch 7(?) - spoke wheels - pretty good condition?
> 
> ...


If you don't need any of it... Why not try to sell it? :beer:


----------



## riotburn (Feb 16, 2009)

I am, it was half an attempt to gain interest, possibly lure in a few buyers. :laugh:


----------



## breweric (Jan 2, 2008)

*Getting into B5, anything I should know?*

Hey guys, I'm a MKIV GTi guy who is looking at getting into a B5. As far as I've researched, it's mostly just water pump and timing belt replacements that pop up the most. Just wondering if there are any other issues that can commonly arise that I should be wary of. Here's the ad for the one I'm looking at:

http://winnipeg.kijiji.ca/c-ViewAd?...AAAAAgAAAAGuDCnAAvV7RWVjGGOAU3x201DUbJ7DKWc*#

This one sounds like its been maintained well, and I'm test driving it later today. Hope it all works out, any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Are you planning on lowering it? Automatics are bad with these cars if you wanna go low. Tranny pan sits pretty low.


----------



## breweric (Jan 2, 2008)

If it does get lowered, it will only be an inch or so to remove some wheel gap. This is going to be a daily for me and my wife, so any lower than that just won't be practical. Thanks for the heads up though.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

breweric said:


> If it does get lowered, it will only be an inch or so to remove some wheel gap. This is going to be a daily for me and my wife, so any lower than that just won't be practical. Thanks for the heads up though.


Ohh okay. Should be a good daily. Just stay up on it and it'll last. People have b5s on here with 180-200k and theyre still going strong.


----------



## breweric (Jan 2, 2008)

Right on. Test drive went really well. Real clean car. Thanks again.


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

MarcMiller said:


> Ohh okay. Should be a good daily. Just stay up on it and it'll last. People have b5s on here with 180-200k and theyre still going strong.


188k here!  I have only replaced; all 4 wheel bearings, engine, valves, timing belt, water pump, top end gaskets, oil pan, clutch, flywheel, pass side front caliper, seats, center console, driver rear door lock, shocks, springs, all front control arms, couple rear suspension bushings, intake, fender liners, radiator, abs module, timing belt cover, cowl cover, door trim, missing front grills.............

All 99% by me self too, Audi :heart:


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Seems like youve spent more on fixing the car than modding it lol


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

Yeah, all I've really done modding wise is ST's, cheap B5S4 wheels, and sport seats. Oh and I guess indy fogs mod lmao


----------



## dockim23 (Aug 2, 2011)

yup..181K on my 01 A4..although audi replaced my engine at 70K for free..even though i f'd up..:laugh:


----------



## TheReflex79 (Feb 22, 2005)

Wheel bearings, control arms, and make sure your valve covers do not leak/seap. Best thing to do though is search through the B5 Forums and read the DIY's. SEARCH is everyone's friend! :thumbup:


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

200k+ on my '96, engine has never given me a problem.

an inch lower and the wheel gap is still horrendous, but as a shared daily car, i hear ya.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

NickBroderick said:


> 200k+ on my '96, engine has never given me a problem.
> 
> an inch lower and the wheel gap is still horrendous, but as a shared daily car, i hear ya.


Shared daily?


----------



## breweric (Jan 2, 2008)

Shared between me and my wife, daily.


----------



## holeeray (Feb 7, 2006)

*About to pull the trigger on a '01 1.8t Quattro, but....*

Well, it seems like a great deal... almost too good to be true. This car's got 135k or so miles on the clock and everything is pretty clean. It's a 10 year old car so I expect the random dings and molding issues. And I know these questions might have been asked, but I'm coming from Subarus and Audi's baffle me. And trust I'm reading furiously through this forum as you're reading this, but here goes:

1) I asked the guy to do a cold start for me and when he first started it up I heard a bit of a screeching... kind of like an AC belt going bad or a starter that's on its way out. It probably would have not been very audible with the hood closed, but I had my ear right on the engine when he started it up. Every subsequent start it didn't make the noise. Is this normal?

2) While the car's running I hear clicking almost as if I can hear the spark plugs hitting. He said he changed the coils recently and when I drove it, it seemed pretty stout and he assured me German cars just normally have that slight ticking going on. True/False?

3) I saw what might be condensation or leakage from around the wastegate, but it didn't seem like anything serious. Would a leaking wastegate cause some sort of weird liquid leak?

4) How hard is it to swap turbos on these cars with just hand tools and a jack?

5) At 135k miles, minus the MAF, what am I looking at as far as a tune up in the near future? The timing belt/water pump/thermostat/pullies were done at 80-85k.

6) Is it worth it to just do an intake filter + chip or can I just turn up the boost with a boost controller to a safe level without messing with fueling?


----------



## w4xm4n (May 30, 2010)

I am going to tell you what I know..... As far as the first few issues go it could be a few things, and random sounds like what your describing are not terribly uncommon, but it would depend on what's been done to the car... 

As far as turbo sawps ... Depends on how big your want to go. If you upgrade to the k04from the k03 and chip the ecu.. i suggest get a forged Dv, replace the spark plugs, make sure the wastegate is in good shape, Do an air intake, possibly a high flow cat(as they have been known to melt over time) or a test pipe. Although most people do not do all of these things initially when chipping or upgrading the turbo, it is a good start... Front mounts are nice to have, but not necessary for anything k04 or smaller. If you looking to do something bigger it might be a good idea.

Gl with the buy man.. I'd wait to here from some more of the guys about the other issues, but what he's done is a good bit of what is routine maintenance for these cars...


----------



## w4xm4n (May 30, 2010)

one more thing .. is it a 5 speed, and if so, has the clutch been done ... At this point I would assume it has but it would be good to ask.


----------



## holeeray (Feb 7, 2006)

w4xm4n said:


> one more thing .. is it a 5 speed, and if so, has the clutch been done ... At this point I would assume it has but it would be good to ask.


Yeah, the clutch service was done with the timing belt. I drove it around a bit, took it to the highway and floored it in 4th gear from 2000rpm to just around 6000rpm and there was no sign of slippage. One thing was that the clutch seemed to catch a bit high, but I hear Audi's are just like that.


----------



## jmullen324 (Oct 23, 2010)

I'm pretty sure german engine are know for not ticking, I'm at 155k and you can barely tell the engine is running at idle its so quiet. I have done a k03 to k03 swap with just hand tools and a floor jack, probably took me about 6 hours but it was pretty easy. PB blaster is your friend. You might be getting close to a new timing belt, depending on how long ago that was time wise. Take it to an audi mechanic and get it checked:thumbup:


----------



## audixride (Aug 26, 2007)

i had a tick in my 1.8t, ended up being low on oil.


----------



## holeeray (Feb 7, 2006)

Well, I decided to just pull the trigger. Clean carfax and doing some searching it seems that the ticking is a pretty common thing going on with these motors. The oil level seemed good, but it's due for a change. I'll change it once I have the car.

Ever since I saw my first B5 A4 when I was still in high school I've always secretly wanted one. I hope all goes well with this one.


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

Why would you want to shoot a car?


----------



## holeeray (Feb 7, 2006)

bryangb said:


> Why would you want to shoot a car?


Shooting a car? It's a metaphor for the AWD launch. :laugh:


----------



## DrSnap (Sep 25, 2011)

*what to look for*

Hey guys I'm new to the forum, so in other words I got q newb question. I'm try to get my first Audi, either a b5 or b6, I wanna know what should I look for when checking them out? Thanks


----------



## SomeDayS4 (Nov 25, 2010)

http://forums.fourtitude.com/showth...Q-B5-Audi-A4-gt-%BB%BB-!!!READ-BEFORE-POSTING!!!


----------



## Mr.BBS (Jul 31, 2003)

*you guys will prolly know, i want my first B5*

Hello, this would be my first B5, I've had a mk1 tt and loved it. Anything to look for or watch out for?

I think I'll snatch this girl up tomorrow, thank you in advance for any input.

http://edmonton.kijiji.ca/c-cars-ve...e-2-8l-Runs-Ecx-Very-Tight-W0QQAdIdZ322224216


----------



## jmullen324 (Oct 23, 2010)

Check all the suspension, the ignition coils etc., timing belt. Anything that would go with high miles basically.


----------



## Mr.BBS (Jul 31, 2003)

thanks, he has completed the timing chains, water pump, and rear wheel bearings.


----------



## memo! (Mar 27, 2011)

Mr.BBS said:


> he has completed the timing chains


does he have a receipt for these? :facepalm:


----------



## Mk1 16v (Oct 25, 2011)

*Should I get an A4?*

Hello B5ers, I need some help, would an A4 1.8TQM be a good 1st or 2nd car? I was thinking of what kind of mods i would do and thought if bolt-on mods would be able to keep me happy or would I need a KO4 or Even a T28 upgrade? Any help would be appreciated, thanks in advanced!


----------



## Kylelipscomb (Dec 31, 2010)

YES, I love my B5 its a 1.8TQM. It just has a APR chip, a intake , a neuspeed exhaust, and a center force clutch. I mean it by no means "fast" but its decently quick and fun to drive, especially in the snow , it gets good fuel mileage too. obviously B5's have their common problems but if you take good care of it you'll be fine. I would definitely say mine is very reliable. Hope my input was helpful in some way.


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

no


----------



## rickyb5r (Mar 31, 2011)

S4 for go. 2.8 A4 for show. 1.8's have been caught somewhere in the middle. don't half ass it


----------



## Sidewayzracer (Oct 30, 2007)

rickyb5r said:


> S4 for go. 2.8 A4 for slow. 1.8's have been caught somewhere in the middle. don't half ass it


fixed


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

:facepalm:


----------



## Cooper323 (May 8, 2007)

*possibly getting an A4*

So its been a while since Ive been on the site. previous owner of 2 1996 Jettas... And guess what? Im back! kind of. I was recently involved in a wreck in my eclipse, and have been car shopping. Im narrowed down to getting back into a VW or Audi. I am going to look at an Audi this week. Its a 1999 A4 Quattro. 1.8t. 5speed. 133,000 on the clock. it seems to be in good shape. The only issue noted was a tear in the leather of one of the seats. So i come here to ask of the Audi community, what do i need to look for when i go check this car out? Any common problems i need to make sure arent there? It has recently(within the past month) had its timing belt done. It recently passed Virginia state inspection. Asking price of $2700, but negotiable. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Sidewayzracer (Oct 30, 2007)

common issues is lower door mouldings wheel bearings timing belts sludge and sunroof being possesed.


----------



## bc_awd_98 (Aug 30, 2011)

U just named like all the falws with my a4 door molding sunroof only opens to vent had sludge wheel bearings r good though 

If i was you get some pics and post then and then let people decide if its a good buy or not 2700$ seems realy cheap for an a4 find out then the timming belt was done if ever open the oil filler cap and look for sludge but good luck with ur buy


----------



## Kylelipscomb (Dec 31, 2010)

make sure all the locks and windows work properly


----------



## FCP Euro (Sep 4, 2008)

Any pictures of the '99 A4 you're looking at? Ask to take a look at the service history to see if the car has had an major service issues. At least the timing belt was just done, so that is one thing you don't have to worry about. A good idea before you buy it, is to ask the owner if you can bring it to a shop to have it looked over. That way you'll have a trained eye look at it for any potential problems. Is it a private sale or at a dealership?

High mileage wouldn't concern me as long as it was taken care of, and the major services such as timing belt was done at the proper mileage. Also ask what was changed when they did the timing belt. That way you'll know if there are other items that may need to be changed if they weren't done. You just want to make sure you aren't getting someone else's project/headache, especially when cars like these can be kind of costly to fix at times.


----------



## Seerlah (May 1, 2008)

That's a fair price. But the B5 A4 has it's little quirks:

-sludge (if not sludge, then sediments clogging the oil pick up tube over time)
-wheel bearings
-control arms
-pixels
-arm rest
-ICM (for AEB)
-Coolant temp sensor
-Timing belt (I would not go past 60k)
-CV boots
-Vacuum/Boost leaks
-there are others

Just stay on top of maintenance (preventative maintenance is key), and you should be fine.


----------



## AudiMick (Sep 1, 2010)

1.8T has (vinyl) not leather. 

Leather was never an option for the 99 1.8T. Aftermarket leather was available for earlier (pre side airbag), but never OEM.


----------



## GOODBYNAAIR (Oct 29, 2011)

*I want to buy a b5 a4 any advice ??*

anything i should look out for?? and what should i be looking for thanks



http://www.autotrader.com/fyc/vdp.j...ds=100&cardist=51&standard=false&rdpage=thumb


----------



## thizzprofessor (Oct 12, 2011)

timing belt


----------



## Seerlah (May 1, 2008)

That ad is implying they won't budge from that price. For a little more coin, or even the same, you can get an already BT'd A4 from someone who actually cared for their car with higher mileage. If I had to do it all over again I would have bought a B5 A4 that already had a bigger turbo in it, from someone reputable amongst the Audi/Vw scene for being known to take very good care for his car. In the end, the only joy I can say is that I personally built my car from stock. But those bragging rights come at a cost, and I WOULD NOT do it again if I had the opportunity. Just my .02.


----------



## warpedlogic (Nov 3, 2011)

Hey guys! I have the opportunity to get a 1996 A4 for 2k. Body is in great shape, leather seats have some issues, and he says it runs great. No maint. records and is the second owner. He said he just got "some belts and hoses" replaced, but no receipts. Car is in the shop getting a new clutch right now. It has 186k miles on the odo. What do you all think? Should I run from it or go for it?


----------



## chidsmf (May 8, 2007)

*Looking for advice again >.>*

Hey guys, I'm still on my mission to buy an A4 quattro 1.8t. I found one on craigslist that seems like it may be a good find but it has been in a bit of an accident. 
http://atlanta.craigslist.org/atl/cto/2687229556.html
I had him send me some more pics of the car so I could get a better look at the damage and try to determine whether or not there is any structural damage. If the car isn't toast I'd like to try to pick it up at a discounted price and do the necessary repairs.
Here are some pics. If anyone can provide some insight into whether or not the frame has been affected I would really appreciate it.
















































before the accident








Thanks!


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

Doesn't look to be anything too serious. I'd go check it out and really give it a good look over. :beer:


----------



## chidsmf (May 8, 2007)

bryangb said:


> Doesn't look to be anything too serious. I'd go check it out and really give it a good look over. :beer:


Thanks, It's a little over 5 hours away from where I live so if I am going to make the trip I want to be as sure as I can. He's asking 3500obo right now...what do you guys think I should offer? opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

Uhhh... for $3500 you can get one that's not wrecked. His price needs to drop :beer:


----------



## Audiquattro337 (Aug 16, 2011)

i wouldnt pay more then $2000 for that, just being honest, frame damage is ALWAYS a possibility even if you cant see it... but yeah for 3500 man you can find a clean lower mileage one :screwy: that guy is nuts! tell him 2000 youll be down there with cash, if not have a nice day, just my .02. the KBB of that car is somewhere in the 4000s i believe, so 3500 basicly totalled, no...


----------



## chidsmf (May 8, 2007)

Audiquattro337 said:


> i wouldnt pay more then $2000 for that, just being honest, frame damage is ALWAYS a possibility even if you cant see it... but yeah for 3500 man you can find a clean lower mileage one :screwy: that guy is nuts! tell him 2000 youll be down there with cash, if not have a nice day, just my .02. the KBB of that car is somewhere in the 4000s i believe, so 3500 basicly totalled, no...


Thanks, these were my feelings but I really needed them reinforced. :thumbup:


----------



## AudiMick (Sep 1, 2010)

And make sure the title is still clean.

If it has been totalled by the Insurance company and considered salvage it has lower resale value even if you fix it.

It's harder to sell salvage vehicles, even if it has been fixed well.


----------



## chidsmf (May 8, 2007)

Thanks guys, got it down to 2400...Pending a response on some questions regarding maintenance and title status.


----------



## Audiquattro337 (Aug 16, 2011)

2400 is reasonable, i understand a4s are hard to find in some areas (im in socal, i can find any car) and ill admit finding a nice 1.8t manuel can be a pain, interior looks really clean, looks like the car got pushed under something, which is better then pushed into. if its clean title, and you have a some cash for the damages ide say go for it, be sure to check EVERYTHING though, throttle body/intake mani and side mounted ic is right there, anything you find broken and i mean anything, price it accordingly!


----------



## memo! (Mar 27, 2011)

What is a reasonable price for a set of USP 18" wheels with good tires?

:thumbup:


----------



## Seerlah (May 1, 2008)

^As people say it, "They are worth what a person is willing to pay".


And at the consideration of that front end damageed vehicle for $3,500...or even $2,400:screwy:. You have no real idea of how much it is going to cost to make that car right again, because you really don't know what's damaged.


----------



## chidsmf (May 8, 2007)

Seerlah said:


> ^As people say it, "They are worth what a person is willing to pay".
> 
> 
> And at the consideration of that front end damageed vehicle for $3,500...or even $2,400:screwy:. You have no real idea of how much it is going to cost to make that car right again, because you really don't know what's damaged.


Well, there is a part car here in town that I can source pretty much anything off of. I'm hoping that it just needs the body panels and the light and a couple brackets or whatever. For a comparable car, as far as the maintenance mileage/interior are concerned is going to cost me over $4,000 in my area so I figure that this COULD be a good way to get into a 1.8tqm relatively cheaply. I can do all the repairs myself unless the frame needs to be straightened....then I will have made a mistake.


----------



## Seerlah (May 1, 2008)

You know what else you can do? Just source the vehicle in another state, even if it is over 1,000 miles away. The towing is nothing compared to what you plan on doing. Or even purchase a cheap Jet Blue ticket, and drive the sucker home. It will save you a ton of trouble, downtime, frustration, etc. There are many people who go this route. 

If I were you, I would personally use Autotrader and source the vehicle out (I actually purchased my B5 A4 from a listing on AutoTrader, back in 07). On your search options, just list your criterions (ie price, engine, drivetrain, etc) and add maybe $500 on top of that to cover shipping/air fare and gas fees. The cheapest way to ship things of that size would be to use Uship.com and have the transporters bid for your business (prices get lower and lower and lower). And if you find the one you want, do some Google searching and have a close by independant Euro shop go check up on the car for a fee (anywhere from $65-$115).

I am just saying that the damage can be worse, like frame damage. I already am guessing headlight, bumper, fender, and who knows what else. I am just saying, things like that is not worth it unless the guy wanted to sell it for like $1000 tops. Because I would not pay more than $1000 for that. If I pay $2,400, that car better be running. And cost me maybe $500 max for little nick nacks to get it to the state of being worry free. I'm not trying to deter you from aquiring a B5 A4 at all, just saying there are different ways to go about it.


----------



## chidsmf (May 8, 2007)

Yeah the car is running. I hope to replace all the parts for way under $500. Gas will be just over 200 and a trailer for the day about $60. Way cheaper than flying  I wont know if I want it for sure till I get there so $300 is basically a sunk cost either way. If the car doesnt run perfectly and appear/drive straight it wont be on the trailer on the way home  Thanks for your input either way.


----------



## memo! (Mar 27, 2011)

Seerlah said:


> ^As people say it, "They are worth what a person is willing to pay".


Not sure if I should buy a set for $450.


----------



## Seerlah (May 1, 2008)

$450 is a good price, if they have good tires and decent tread. People would pay more...but people would also pay less.


----------



## memo! (Mar 27, 2011)

I'm going to try to sell all my spare parts before I buy them.


[I'm coolgraymemo from audizine btw]


----------



## chidsmf (May 8, 2007)

Hey guys, I got the dude selling the car to open the hood and get me a couple more pics....Any more opinions? I need to know if the frame that supports the fender can be hammered back to the right spot or if it will need to be pulled professionally.
















Thanks for any advice.


----------



## Audiquattro337 (Aug 16, 2011)

tell him to stop using his pos nextel ,i cant see crap, and honestly it looks like it might be far enough to be frame damage


----------



## Seerlah (May 1, 2008)

chidsmf, don't waste your time with that vehicle. Be patient, and you will come across a way better deal. 

And coolgraymemo, what's going on man


----------



## Audiquattro337 (Aug 16, 2011)

orrrrrrrrrr tell him it has frame damage, is salvage title, and doesnt even have real leather  and youll give him a grand, then swap the AEB into a facelift = WIN


----------



## kidstaxvr6 (Mar 27, 2010)

*Is this a good price????*

I'm buyin a 1999 1.8t with just a blown engine for 900$ I'm thinking just buying a long block and throwing it in maybe rebuilding one honing cylinders and rings and all new gaskets with new timing belt .... Do u think I'll be saving money by doing this or should I just spend the money for a used running one.... Lol


----------



## Seerlah (May 1, 2008)

You can purchase built engines 2.0L engines for less than $5,000 with a built cylinder head revving to 8.5k rpm. Yes, $900 is a good deal. You can make your money back from parting it out alone, then take profit after that.

Is there anything else wrong with the car?
Why is the engine blown?

Depending on engine damage, you may be able to salvage that one and rebuild it with forged conecting rods. If not, used engines can be sought for $400-whatever. But def place in forged connecting rods as a bear minimum with solid exhaust valves, before placing whatever engine you want in the vehicle. Also, an upgraded clutch at the same time would me a smart thing to do.


----------



## kidstaxvr6 (Mar 27, 2010)

Thank you for the good advice and he doesn't kno why or how bad the damage he said it just won't start... But I'm all for building the engine have done so with my vr6 turbo ... But the only thing wrong with it is has a pretty large dent on driver side above the rear wheel.... But the interior is mint.... Idk if I should part it out like this.... And take the profit... Or just put a used engine in and sell it.... Tryin to figure out which I will make more on... Tryin to have a sick b5 a4 1.8t big turbo


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

:beer::beer:


----------



## kidstaxvr6 (Mar 27, 2010)

Anyone else? How much would it cost to replace a rear quarter panel roughly


----------



## jmullen324 (Oct 23, 2010)

kidstaxvr6 said:


> Anyone else? How much would it cost to replace a rear quarter panel roughly


Your best bet would be a part out or the junk yard. Try the classifieds.


----------



## kidstaxvr6 (Mar 27, 2010)

yeah im thinking about just parting it out.... but what do u think ill get roughly around?? interior is in mint condition and engine is blown... trans works good too..


----------



## jmullen324 (Oct 23, 2010)

I was talking about the rear quarter panel. If it's just the engine I wouldn't part it out.


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

honestly, not much for part out as a 99 car.. not a whole lot of market for pre facelift parts
maybe 2-2500 assuming the motor is worthless

i have seen running long blocks go for less then a 1000, depending on mileage and shape of the car, might get 3500-4000 out of it fixed up


----------



## vwgolf7111 (Apr 25, 2011)

*Please help me with a buy*

I just sold my MKiv and need a car. Found a a4 Avant. It is a 2001, 5spd v6 AWD. The car is nice has 112xxx miles with brand new tires, and brand new clutch/fly wheel. (And I assume they would put in new fluid with the clutch). It has all leathers, clean interior, everything works.

The bads now - 

Has only valet key (this is a dealer, but he bought car at auction and did not get the real key)
A scuff on front bumper but is not dented
Small dent above Audi rings on hood
Passanger fender trim has a little piece missing
A paint bubble but its orgional paint on the rear hatch right below the glass
And also the headlight washer thing on the driver side does not have the lid on the bumper

For mechanical just the ABS light is on (think all it can be is a wheel sensor or the module it self... could it be any thing else? If not what would a wheel sensor cost or a whole new module?)
And the only other thing is the Brake light is light up on the dash. Topped off fluid and it did not go away. So I put e-brake down all the way and the light would like flicker on and off. So could this also just be a sensor?

Please give me some input I really like the car. He was asking 5300, and its KBB is at like 5700. I got him down to 4400 as is.

Please let me know what you think...


----------



## doubleu8 (May 5, 2007)

Everything mentioned are relatively normal issues. 
Without going into great detail, I would say the price you've negotiated so far is good, not great. 

I'm betting he has less than $3k into the car if he has dropped that low already. 

Anything around $4k if it's mechanically sound is still a fair price for an 01 manual avant.


----------



## It's Big Ty (Feb 19, 2011)

Doesn't seem like anything major. What color is the car? Pics? I would say go for it. And check to see if timingbelt, water pump, tensioners, etc have been done. If not that is another point to use to get a lower price.


----------



## vwgolf7111 (Apr 25, 2011)

ChampagneA4 said:


> Doesn't seem like anything major. What color is the car? Pics? I would say go for it. And check to see if timingbelt, water pump, tensioners, etc have been done. If not that is another point to use to get a lower price.


The timing service was not done but I have a 30day warrenty on the engine so if it snaps on me I will have him rebuild me an engine but if not I will get it done right away in January. But he is a private dealer. He goes to auctions and cleans them up a little and sells them. So I really could not get him to go down another $1. So I think 4400 will have to do it. How much do....

Abs sensor cost?
Abs module?

And any ideas on what sensor or what else the brake light could be flickering from?


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

Abs light on and brake light flashing?

Bad abs module. Probably pick one up from a part out for $50.


----------



## vwgolf7111 (Apr 25, 2011)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> Abs light on and brake light flashing?
> 
> Bad abs module. Probably pick one up from a part out for $50.


Ok that's not bad, as for the brake light yeah it wont like flash on a set timer but like if I push down on the e-brake and like hold it down then it will stay off. But if I let it sit there and all the way down it will like randomly come on and then off.


----------



## doubleu8 (May 5, 2007)

All the issues listed are fairly minor. With all things repaired and a timing belt job, you will be under $5500 total invested........ that is, until you start modding.


----------



## doubleu8 (May 5, 2007)

vwgolf7111 said:


> Ok that's not bad, as for the brake light yeah it wont like flash on a set timer but like if I push down on the e-brake and like hold it down then it will stay off. But if I let it sit there and all the way down it will like randomly come on and then off.


The cable needs adjustment or replacement OR the rear caliper slide pin (for the e brake) just needs to be cleaned up. Simple and common.


----------



## tock172 (Dec 21, 2010)

*Keep my 330i or go for the A4?*

I go to college in northern Arizona and my 2004 BMW 330i is getting increasingly impractical. It is absolutely awful in the snow, and living in my hilly and seldom plowed neighborhood only compounds this. In addition to this, I have a number of repair and maintenance items coming due soon that will not be cheap.

I really enjoy driving my BMW when I am home in San Diego, but the fact that it's not a manual and it's useless at times in Arizona has me wanting to get rid of it.

I have looked at several Quattro 1.8T A4s lately, both B5 and B6. Today I drove a serious contender, *a 2000 A4, 1.8T, 5 MT, 69k, 2nd owner. I'm planning on having it inspected tomorrow, but I still haven't made up my mind. I loved driving the manual A4 and the car appears to be in decent shape, but I want to be sure I make the right choice. When I get back in my BMW, I feel like I'm going to seriously miss many characteristics about it like its power, handling and looks. But then again none of that matters when you can't even get out of your own neighborhood in the snow.*

My plan would be to sell my 330i, purchase this A4 and have all the maintenance and repairs taken care off right off the bat and then save the rest of what I pocket for future repairs.

Here are some details on my 330i:
2004
Sport/Premium packages
Auto
115k


What are your thoughts?


----------



## jmullen324 (Oct 23, 2010)

The A4 sounds like a good idea. The AWD and standard should help with your winter driving. How's the traffic in San diego though? If the traffic is insane manual transmission will get old real quick.


----------



## tock172 (Dec 21, 2010)

jmullen324 said:


> The A4 sounds like a good idea. The AWD and standard should help with your winter driving. How's the traffic in San diego though? If the traffic is insane manual transmission will get old real quick.


In some areas during certain times the traffic is pretty bad, but with my schedule, I rarely ever run into any severe traffic.


----------



## ray4624 (Jul 23, 2010)

at 69k there alot of things that probably havent been replaced...that probably will need to be pretty soon. for example, timing belt and control arms. both arent cheap fixes.


----------



## tock172 (Dec 21, 2010)

ray4624 said:


> at 69k there alot of things that probably havent been replaced...that probably will need to be pretty soon. for example, timing belt and control arms. both arent cheap fixes.


Right, but because the A4 is cheaper than my 330i, I was planning on having all of them taken care of shortly after I buy the car.


----------



## memo! (Mar 27, 2011)

What's the current going price for a RS4 grill? Perfect condition.

Is $100-150 good?


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

memo! said:


> What's the current going price for a RS4 grill? Perfect condition.
> 
> Is $100-150 good?


Last time I looked, which has been a while, $100 was on the "cheap" side. Most I had seen were $120-150. Thank god I got a really good deal on mine!!


----------



## -__- (Dec 6, 2010)

*Opinions on a purchase*

Found a car decently close for sale. there asking 2800. its a 2.8, 5 speed, 82k on it. 

Worth it? what should i look for? etc, etc?

I jus got out of my mk3 vr and want something different. I know a lot about mk3's but nothing about B5's jus trying to get a few tips and heads ups, TIA :beer:


----------



## memo! (Mar 27, 2011)

What year? Quattro?


----------



## -__- (Dec 6, 2010)

memo! said:


> What year? Quattro?


oops, 97 FWD


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Fwd..meh.

I would never want one. Auto or manual?


----------



## ray4624 (Jul 23, 2010)

i paid 3000 for my 98 1.8tqm with 95k on it....so im gunna say no.
look around, im sure you can find something more desirable for similar money


----------



## -__- (Dec 6, 2010)

Seems worth it but like i said im not sure im new to the audi scene. not realy dead set on any specific cars jus something clean and low mileaged weather its another mk3 or a b5 or somethin jus figured id stop in and get some opinions


----------



## vwgolf7111 (Apr 25, 2011)

82k miles I would buy that thing, who cares if it's a 97 you are paying very little and will get a lot out of that car. Still has a lot of life so if u buy it just keep up to date with it. I would have got fed if I didn't live in new england but good luck!

Ps I'm sure you can go to the guy with like 2500 an they will take take it


----------



## Mrhobo (Feb 12, 2012)

*Worth it?*

so im buying my first car and i found a pretty good deal but not to sure and wanted to come here and ask..
i found a 2001 a4 
2.8 30v
and its Quattro 
55k miles
5 speed
9995$

i already test drove it and it drove like a dream really like the interior and what not. and safety i really like ( air bags every where i looked)

the car is bone stock everything is like it would come out of the factory. 

so here are my few questions. ive already read a ton and seems like u cant really mod that motor besides a super charger any thing that would be worth it to keep it over 200hb not really looking for the fastest car on the road or anything. just something to make me smile .

Big thing i noticed is that the LCD display in the cluster is all messed up cant read it or anything their is power to it just unreadable is this normal how much would it be to replace? if i did it my self.

and biggest thing for me is handling so wondering what i could do for a few grand to maybe drop the car a little and get better cornering. like could i find S4 thats totaled and take the parts from it and put them on mine for cheap?

If their is a forum that could help me with all this sorry for your time and ill keep looking.

and at 50k miles seems great but what should i worry about because of its age and such.

THANK you for your time
jon


----------



## Mk2Reverie (Jan 25, 2011)

9K sounds high but you can check the actual value at kbb.com.


----------



## cervantes559 (Sep 20, 2011)

you can also check out audizine alot of info also Audi forums..


----------



## Mrhobo (Feb 12, 2012)

KBB said it was worth 10895 or something in this area 

mostly worried about the reliable of the car seen alot of mixed reviews
i am a college student i have some money but not **** tons to throw a few grand every week

Also this will be a DD for me 

from cali our used market sucks. am i just blown away on the price and miles? cause i mean **** under 60k for under 10k seems like a steal


----------



## It's Big Ty (Feb 19, 2011)

55k miles is super low. Try to talk the guy down to $7500. Even with low miles it is still a 10 year old car. Age destroys rubber and plastic.


----------



## AudiMick (Sep 1, 2010)

Low miles but at 11 years old I would do the timing belt.

Several companies can replace the LCD screen check modulemaster , you take it out and send it in. Could get a used cluster on E-bay but the chances are that the mileage would be much higher and it's not possible to easily reset it.

Most S4 parts fit, not really any advantage.


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

The cluster display can be sorted for a couple of hundred by specialist companies. Google 'Audi dash repair' :thumbup:


----------



## Mrhobo (Feb 12, 2012)

Ok guys. know it was a 10 year old car but threw a dealer ship no talking down. currently already bought it and so far I LOVE it.
but with any used car i take it to the mechanic to check it all out (we know dealer ships lie)
any way i have a 3 day return thing no questions asked.

so got back from the mechanic and they said the rear diff is leaking because of a seal.... estimated price?

they said the water pump was fine but their was dried coolant on the out side of it??? i have no idea what this means so fill me in if you can....

besides that everything passed with flying colors... any way the place i bought it from had me drop it off and was going to look/fix it could be a big deal breaker you know?

please fill me in with extra info i should know. the place i took it too said all the plastics and bushings looked great after they where cleaned off. 

also is this true.... guy that i took it to said since i have the quattro that any time i have to replace tires that i have to do them all? is this true? kinda under stand but not really.... so if i have a blow out im screwed? just looking for more info.
sorry for no the best grammar guys i have a huge head ache at the moment and don't to go back threw.


Thank you guys for reading
jon


----------



## chidsmf (May 8, 2007)

Mrhobo said:


> also is this true.... guy that i took it to said since i have the quattro that any time i have to replace tires that i have to do them all? is this true? kinda under stand but not really.... so if i have a blow out im screwed?
> 
> Thank you guys for reading
> jon


Yeah, all of your tires need to be within like 4% of each other (in terms of rolling circumference) at all times or it will mess up the quattro system. Lots of people say to get towed if you have a flat...FLAT BED ONLY :banghead:


----------



## Mrhobo (Feb 12, 2012)

dam so your full size spare(brand new with the little pully tabs on it lol) is useless


----------



## chidsmf (May 8, 2007)

Mrhobo said:


> dam so your full size spare(brand new with the little pully tabs on it lol) is useless


Personally, If it was in good shape I'd probably drive a short distance on the spare...At low speed of course. Only if the tire profile is the same as those installed though.


----------



## Mrhobo (Feb 12, 2012)

yeah its all the same just brand new... also what do u think about coolant and the water pump they said it was dried but idk wtf that means. and the rear diff leaking at the pinion


----------



## chidsmf (May 8, 2007)

Mrhobo said:


> yeah its all the same just brand new... also what do u think about coolant and the water pump they said it was dried but idk wtf that means. and the rear diff leaking at the pinion


I'm not a pro, only had my car a few months but the water pump gasket could have been replaced in the past (they just forgot to clean the water pump after lol.) Rear dif leaks are common...I've got a slow one right now - just keep it topped off till you can replace the seal and you'll be fine. I'm sure some more experienced peeps will chime in to give you advice :thumbup:


----------



## Mrhobo (Feb 12, 2012)

i know you are not pro but as it is nice for some response im really worried i love this car and dont want it to be a HUge problem with these seemly small problems ya know? just worried dont wana let this car get away if they are not huge problems


----------



## strictly (Oct 7, 2010)

Make sure to keep up with all the maint on it and you'll be fine. Start neglecting on the upkeep and you'll see some big problems down the road. 

That being said if you don't have proof of it being done I'm with AudiMick and would do a timing belt and water pump on this as soon as you can afford it before I got into lowering it and trying to make it faster. Just my .02

Congrats on the B5, I recently picked mine up and love it. I can only imagine what it is like to have one with 50k instead of 200k if mine drives as good as it does with the high miles it has.

:thumbup:


----------



## Mrhobo (Feb 12, 2012)

o yeah its a beauty lol. yeah so any way guys TOOK it back to the dealer ship we got it from and show them the paper work from our mechanic and what do u know every thing is being fixed and get it back tomorrow ..

hey so i saw a post about the timing/ water pump for under a grand but thats on the east coast think i could find anything like that in cali? live in sac area  hopefully i can find some one

and before i did any of the lowering or rims or anything just want to get a decent exhaust that does not sound ricy can some one point me in the right direction 
and will be looking into fixing my hub just deciding if i can do it my self :S

thank you guys for your responses


----------



## jmullen324 (Oct 23, 2010)

A coworker wants to sell me some AMG Aero II wheels with tires. Do you guys think they're worth $1500? The centerpieces are painted dark blue, wheels are in great shape with center caps.


----------



## bronz (Jan 10, 2008)

Do they come with tires?

1500 seems about right with a set of tires and good condition.


----------



## jmullen324 (Oct 23, 2010)

Yeah sorry, tires are in good condition too.


----------



## Audiquattro337 (Aug 16, 2011)

Wow 50k, what a baby!!!  nice find... As for the small stuff your worried about, don't trip, my 12v 2.8 is at almost 200k, with a laundry list of issues i have been taking care of the best i can, being a broke college student (none of which are serious, except one of my tires is gnarly bald lol)... hasn't let me down once. As for the timing belt, the car has super low miles yes but, as said above, rubber ages with time, I would get an ECS tuning or 034motorsports timing belt kit, it will have everything you need for the job plus every other part in there you should replace when its all off, thermostat, water pump, ect... Having only 2.8L of displacement in a v6 makes finding a beefy exhaust quite a daunting task, it will have to be on the quieter side if you want beefy, I have heard a 2.8 straight piped, its probably one of the worst tones I have ever heard, but if your going to spend the money on a "pre-bent" or name brand exhaust, for a more beefy sound i would defiantly suggest Borla. :thumbup:


----------



## Mrhobo (Feb 12, 2012)

thank you and i will look into the exhaust. but yeah really worried about the 10 year old belt figure its never been replaced you know?
getting some quotes tomorrow to see what im looking at also a broke college student here lol.
is it worth it to even chip the car? i would think it would be pointless 500 bucks for 12 hp? lol i rather lower and get a kit for it


HEY also this is an edit but any way i noticed my water temp will get heated up to perfect temp real fast BUTT my oil temp seems like it takes forever to get to the 250 temp on the dash is this normal... i really only drive about maybe 15 miles tops to my college (maybe 7 city 8 highway somethin like that) any way by the time i get their its only at maybe 200* f is this normal will i ever see a 250 witch is the middle of the oil temp ? car runs great for a 10 year old car its a ****ing beast lol


----------



## Audiquattro337 (Aug 16, 2011)

Yeah its more then likely still alright but, as stated its one of those parts you should replace every time you are not sure when its last been replaced. As for the oil temp, sounds about normal, oil temp is going to rise a lot slower then water temp because your water temp is regulated while cold by your thermostat, which closes keeping all your coolant in your head till its reached running temp. Personally with building a street tuner i go for "biggest bang for your buck" and to mod the 12v, it would be a pretty penny with not much to show for it, personally i would just stance it, keep everything stock, and wait a year or so when im done swapping the 2.0 stroker motor into my 2.8,at that point i will know how, and can do it for you! :laugh: 96 is the best body style in my opinion... no lower door moldings!! :thumbup:


----------



## Mrhobo (Feb 12, 2012)

lol thank you i was going to leave the motor bone stock but would like to get the intake and exhaust for the sound then go for the lowering stance  also guys i set my appointment for the timing belt its going to be right under 1200 bucks. But they are doing all the belts new pullies new water pump and thermostat any thing else they should do and is this tomuch to pay?


----------



## Rogerthat (Oct 23, 2005)

*Good DD or Trap? 98 A4 2.8 Quattro Avant w/105k miles*

The Car

I'd like to possibly use this as my main car. My daily commute is at least 100 miles round trip 5 days a week. 

I went to go check it out a couple days ago and unfortunately because the car has been sitting at the dealer for about two years in the sun the interior no longer looks the same. The leather has cracked all over the place from sitting in the sun. The rear trunk cover can no longer latch because the plastic molding that held it in place has gotten brittle and has broken. The top 3rd part of the speedometer cluster center reading screen is always lit. The head liner where the moon roof is operated is loose/coming apart a bit, the moon roof worked. There was no spare tire but there was a pump of some kind in the spare tire area. That same type of pump was installed on the right of the trunk where it looks like the car jack would be. Nothing was really holding it in place. Gear shifting felt very loose but I believe that could be easly remedy with some simply upgrades. The
gears did not engage until the clutch was almost complete released, (clutch slave cylinder?). I checked the oil before running the car and it looked good, thick and not black. Windshield wipers functioned both front and rears, lights worked and so did all the windows. I looked as best as I could underneath the car did not see any leaks. From what I can tell also was that the suspension looked good.

The Car Fax showed 3 private owners with the dealer being the 4 owner. 1st owner owned it for 4 years and all scheduled maintenance where conducted at one dealer. 2nd owner had it for 1 year and the 3rd owner had it for 5 years before it was in a accident which I believe the dealer purchased it from an auction and repaired the damages. The carfax did not state what the damages where just that a police report is made on damages that exceed 750 dollars. The title is clean apparently. 

Thanks for reading my long post and for any help you can provide. :thumbup:


----------



## Audiquattro337 (Aug 16, 2011)

Wow  soooo clean!! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

as for good DD, the 2.8s are amazing, my current DD.


----------



## Mk2Reverie (Jan 25, 2011)

It looks pretty clean. Sounds like you may be in for a clutch or some clutch hydraulics however... I guess as long as you're aware you'll need to put some TLC and money into it - it's not a bad car. Being that it's at a dealership I'd do some homework and make sure you're getting for a deal. You can check the value at KBB.COM - just keep in mind you'll be dropping some cash into it to get it ready for the road - especially if its been sitting for 2 years. Good luck.


----------



## doubleu8 (May 5, 2007)

How much are you comfortable with spending on the car? 
Why did it sit for 2 years?


----------



## Rogerthat (Oct 23, 2005)

Thanks for the replies guys... I'm not in love with the car but I think I can be. The price looks to be in par with kbb private seller listing, which would be in the "good condition" category. With that said it looks like its below the kbb dealer suggested retail price which is a good thing. :thumbup:


----------



## Rogerthat (Oct 23, 2005)

doubleu8 said:


> How much are you comfortable with spending on the car?
> Why did it sit for 2 years?


It sat for almost two years because its a combo nobody wants or needs around these parts....


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

2.8 badge looks like it's not on correctly. Could be a sign of body work


----------



## Rogerthat (Oct 23, 2005)

You might be right. The carfax states it was in an accident and it could have been rear ended. The rear bumper did look like it didn't line up just right.


----------



## I-PlayWithMyGolf (Feb 27, 2011)

*going from mk3 to A4*

its come time for a slightly more mature car.... haha.
what should i look out for when buying an A4 at around 130k


----------



## Suprem3 (Sep 7, 2009)

timing belt service, i would check all control arms. alot of times people buy these cars and do software on them, and forget to tell the new owner when they sell it, so that would be a plus, you may want to ask if the car has ever had software upgrades


----------



## TrickieRicky (Mar 18, 2012)

*hey wats up ppl new to the forum*

Whats up people finally decided to make a user name instead of using my buddies to look around on the forum. just got sum questions looking for suggestions and other little stuff. 

Just wondering is there any reliability issues with either the 2.8 or the 1.8t? looking to buying one and a guy i work with is selling his 1997 a4 2.8 and he just put a new trans and clutch did a rack in it and just wanted to get sum input before i go and buy it. I believe the car has 190k on. I'm a technician by trade so doing work isn't to much of a problem. just would like sum info on the cars. 

Also if i would purchase the 2.8 from my buddy at work id like to do sum up grades like coils intake and maybe exhaust. Any recommendations for any of those upgrades. would be appreciated. 

thank you looking forward to get to kno sum of u and maybe even learn sumthing


----------



## TrickieRicky (Mar 18, 2012)

*update*

well im not getting the 2.8 looking at a 97 1.8t a4 quattro with bent valves for $1500 has 130k tan interior no rips dark blue the trans was replaced last year along with the clutch... think its worth it??


----------



## It's Big Ty (Feb 19, 2011)

If you can do the work yourself, then go for it. Check the classifieds on here and Audizine for people parting out cars and selling engines. You can get an entire engine for about $1000. Oh and that dark blue is called Santorin Blue. It is an amazing color.


----------



## TrickieRicky (Mar 18, 2012)

Ok thanks... Yea im gonna pull the head if i get it and just do valves if theres no damage to the pistons..


----------



## bav6shot (Mar 18, 2012)

welcome to the forum, The cars arent unreliable they just need maintenance  That wouldn't be too bad but it would be nicer if you could talk them down a bit more. The 1.8t has a much larger aftermarket following anyways so you might be happier with it.


----------



## TrickieRicky (Mar 18, 2012)

Well im gonna try getting it but theres other ppl looking at it and i need to wait till friday till i get most of the money... Not really looking into aftermarket side just want sumthing clean and nice.ill c wat happends.


----------



## WakusPakus (Feb 13, 2012)

*buy or run away?*

2001 A4 1.8T, 5 speed, 68K on it....6k OBO - buy or dont even bother looking at it? No CEL's, clean interior...


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Uhh seems like a good ass deal.


----------



## onel0wcubn (Jun 8, 2003)

DO IT


----------



## TrickieRicky (Mar 18, 2012)

I wold but i dont got 6k..well around me r acouple with bent valves but the t belts didnt break. Im having people tell me that the 1.8t r trash bc they always blow up but this is new to me.


----------



## Audiquattro337 (Aug 16, 2011)

1.8ts are amazing motors, along with 2.8s, i think more of the issue is peoples lack of ability or know how to fix these vehicles properly, either choice you go with you wont have issues as long as you keep up on stuff


----------



## TrickieRicky (Mar 18, 2012)

Well this saturday im picking the 96 a4 quattro 160k from my buddy from work wit a bad trans but im getting a brand new clutch wit a trans wit 80k on it. Soon as its in my driveway im ordering coils for it.


----------



## TrickieRicky (Mar 18, 2012)

what u guys think?


----------



## chrit (Aug 18, 2011)

*what to look for when buying an b5 audi a4*

just got out of the honda game, looking to buy a 1997 audi a4 1.8t 4wd 5 speed. timing chains were done at 90k along with water pump. what other things should i be looking for? how do i tell if a turbo spools good?


----------



## jackedrabbit (Jan 11, 2011)

The turbo is your biggest variable. Check the intercooler piping for excessive oil. There will be some because the PCV valves on those werent the greatest. but if it pours out, it may be bad. Or pull off the inlet hose and check for shaft play. Someone else on here may be able to give you better advice on checking the turbo but other tan that, the other biggest thing is the control arms. 

Good to see youre getting a B5. Good choice. Ive been dailying mine for 8 years and stil love it!!


----------



## cool_gti_guy91 (Nov 13, 2000)

*A4 avant advice*

Hey all,

I have been in the VW scene for many years, I have owned many nice examples of mk2 GTI's VR6 corrados ETC. Now that im a home owner i have been looking for a decent wagon to make trips with the dogs and home depot a little easer. Since i dont have a sporty VW anymore i was looking for something that could fit both bills. I saw this 01 A4 Avant and thought it fit that bill.










I ran a car fax on her and it's been dealer maintained it's whole life. 2 owners since new. Timing belt was done and water pump. I know a lot of you like the 1.8T better but im not going for mods with this car. I have heard the 2.8's are prety solid motors. It currently has 184 on her so thats the only thing the concerns me a bit. The price is around 3500, what you guys think? it's a 5spd to

Thanks
Jamie


----------



## Mk2Reverie (Jan 25, 2011)

What are you waiting for? She's gorgeous...Pull the trigger!


----------



## memo! (Mar 27, 2011)

Sounds like a good deal :thumbup:


----------



## ISHOT (May 26, 2012)

*Opinions on high mileage 1.8T?*

http://cincinnati.craigslist.org/cto/3032996489.html 

Looking to buy a small luxury car, really want an e46, and cant afford a decent one, but need a car for winter, and e46 wont cut it. Saw this, hes pretty firm on price. Ive read bad things about 1.8Ts with sludge, has receipts for everything thats been done to the car. REGULAR OIL changes every 3-5k its whole life. Not synthetic... Never had clutch replaced, but says its still good. Timing belt was done at 102k, so ill need to do that soon if i got it. Seems like the price is high, but it is in excellent shape from the looks of it. Opinions? How much would you pay?


----------



## Reverie (Mar 11, 2012)

I would definitely say that the price is a bit on the high side. I got my 98 for 2000 with 183k on it but it was pretty well maintained as but the body had some dings and scuffs so it wasn't perfect. It seems to be worth looking because you can never really know what kind of shape the car is in unless you see it and drive it in person but I would see if you can talk him down first.


----------



## Seerlah (May 1, 2008)

Price is def too high. 

http://www.audizine.com/classifieds/showcat.php?cat=64 
http://forums.fourtitude.com/forumdisplay.php?903-A4-S4-and-RS4-(B5)-Cars 

And keep looking out for deals on Craigslist, Autotrader (where I picked mine up from), ebay, etc. Know these cars before you decide on a purchase. If you find a car you like but are unsure about it, feel free to ask.


----------



## Connella08 (Jul 12, 2011)

Very nice and clean car but the price is way too high for that many miles. I got my 01 wil just over 100k for $4000 in similar condition.


----------



## mkivb5 (Jun 26, 2010)

I bought my 2000 1.8t 5sp q sport with 180k for 1800. It was missing the back window,had misfires,faded paint and needed a clutch. I've done 20x more work into this car than my 05 mkiv gti 1.8t. I've owned the gti 4 yrs before the a4, I would still buy another a4 over the gti. S4 avant is the next car. 

Just take the oil cap off and look inside,rub your finger in there. Don't be afraid to dig in. Make sure there is no sludge. I'd pay the 4500 if all is well.but talk them down.start at 3700. :beer:


----------



## Audiquattro337 (Aug 16, 2011)

really clean but as said above ^ price is too high, ide pay 3500 tops idc how clean it is, almost 200k... + you will need a timing belt service being it has been almost 90k miles. those arent cheap especially if your paying for labor


----------



## ISHOT (May 26, 2012)

http://detroit.craigslist.org/wyn/cto/3048996330.html 

I found this car and drove it today, drove PERFECT. But one thing im worried about, the shifter is a little sloppy, which is expected, but when i go into 5th gear and let off the clutch the shifter moves slightly, i can feel it barely bump my hand. No other gears do it. I think im going to buy it if it doesnt mean the 5th gear is going. I think i can talk him down to 2200, and there isnt any maintenence, but it seems like a very nice car for the price, and looks well cared for. Has had the complete suspension done about 30k ago, a new axle, and radiator in the last 20k. Comes with 2 sets of wheels and good tires. Has a tiny area of rust on the drivers door and fender, but those are replaceable, and the body of the car is pretty much rust free. 

Just for a worst case scenario, how much should a used engine (craigslist, forums) cost me? Trans? 

Thanks guys.


----------



## ISHOT (May 26, 2012)

It did drive great, motor sounds great super smooth and quiet, no wierd noises besides a little squeal when the steering wheel is at full lock, which is kind of normal. I want quick responses if i can get some opinions. Id like to try to finalize the sale today, good buy?


----------



## ISHOT (May 26, 2012)

BUMMMMMMPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPP. Dude thinks its og motor, trans, clutch. Seems to run great for the miles? But it is a ton of miles, would you guys buy it? What should i offer?


----------



## ISHOT (May 26, 2012)

Thanks for the help everyone -_- Well i talked him down to 2000 and im getting it in an hour.


----------



## DeathKing (Jun 20, 2008)

ISHOT said:


> Thanks for the help everyone -_- Well i talked him down to 2000 and im getting it in an hour.


It looks like a good deal! The fact that he swapped in clean S4 matching seats would make be believe he took care of the car and was an enthusiast. Start a thread!


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

DeathKing said:


> It looks like a good deal! The fact that he swapped in clean S4 matching seats would make be believe he took care of the car and was an enthusiast. Start a thread!


Those are not S4 seats. Those are seriously rare A4 sport leather seats.


----------



## Citizen_Erased (May 26, 2009)

*Looking to get an Audi*

Hey everyone,

My name is Tom, I currently drive a Mk.3 Golf, but I'm looking to get behind the wheel of a B5. It's becoming a pain to take care of and I need a reliable car since I have to commute for work and drive to assignments. While I love my VW I've wanted an Audi.

I've looked over the buying guide in the faq, but I still have some questions. I apologize in advance for making another thread about this, but I'd rather ask. Here's a bit of what I'm looking for and what I have to work with. I'm trying to stay around 6k, preferably a 1.8t with quattro, since that will really help me during winter. 

-Are Audi's as bad as a Mk.3 when it comes to rust? 
-General maintenance cost. Do Audi's want special parts and all that jazz? Am I going to get bent over when it comes to repairs? The fact I'm not a whiz with cars kinda sucks, and if I get an Audi I'd be even more paranoid about breaking something during a repair. 
-Mileage. How well do these engines handle higher mileage? Also, would I have to run a higher octane gas other than 87?

Thanks


----------



## 22AudiQ (Sep 13, 2008)

Citizen_Erased said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> My name is Tom, *I currently drive a Mk.3 Golf, but I'm looking to get behind the wheel of a B5. It's becoming a pain to take care of and I need a reliable car since I have to commute for work and drive to assignments. While I love my VW I've wanted an Audi.*
> 
> ...


Don't expect an Audi to be any better in terms of reliability. I absolutely love my 180k mile B5 A4... but it's not what I'd call reliable or easy to own. I purposely set aside a couple hundred bucks each month for what I call "inevitable repairs". In the past year (much of this has been cheaper due to using used parts), I've had about $3,000 in repairs. I'm HOPING that'll be it for a while... but a transmission and various weird things will come up in the next few years I'm sure.

That being said, it's one of my favorite cars I've ever owned. It's taught me to work on cars out of necessity and the car has held up extremely well in terms of not looking outdated, interior quality and paint quality. It's not an easy car to own, but it's the only car I'd want to own. I did recently buy a Miata for the times the Audi is in the shop. However, you may find quite a few people who have had few issues with their car.

You'll be using 91+ gas. And lots of it (if you get the 2.8 like mine).

I've had some rust. I just replaced my whole fender (found a used color matched one for $100 shipped on Vortex) due to rust. I need to do my trunk lid, driver's door and rear passenger door. Actual body/frame rust isn't as bad as the Hondas and Subaru I've owned.

Bottom line: if you want a reliable, cheap car this probably isn't it. If you want a car that you can pay cash for and just set aside money each month of repairs, learn to source your own parts (junkyards, ebay, etc.) and drive a car that cost someone else $40k, this is it. I love my car and plan to keep it to 500k miles.


----------



## Mad Cow (Nov 8, 2010)

Rust is basically a non-issue, my '99.5 only has 1 spot of rust not caused by a stone chip, which is under the trunk handle and not even visible. This is in an area where it's not uncommon to see significant rust in cars less than half this age. B5 bodies are ridiculously good at resisting rust, generally a rusty panel means it's been damaged and repaired at some point.

If you don't know how to work on cars you better learn because mechanics will take advantage of you. But in terms of reliability, if you get a good example (which you will for 6k no doubt about it) you shouldn't have many problems. Mine's been going for over a year now with only small random problems and it's at 226k km's.


----------



## gallhue (May 29, 2009)

u want reliable your lookin in the wrong country


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

I've had my 30v for over a year and besides my steering rack going bad and replacing axles and wheel bearings, my cars been pretty reliable. 

I'm sure i'll need to replace **** as it comes but just search vortex or online. Someone else has probably already replaced it and has tips or suggestions on what you can do.

My car is decent on gas. I average about 15.5/16mpg in the city. When i drive to shows and such on the highway i may average from 26-28mpg.


----------



## ISHOT (May 26, 2012)

I bought it, i love it! So far it runs great, and ill probably never buy another kind of car again. Stoked to hear the seats are rare! Theyre in pretty good shape, have slight cracking, but that can be fixed for not too much at an upholstry shop. Its got the sport steering wheel too. Ill start a thread tomorrow when i get pics. Need to do the timing belt because i dont have paperwork on when it was done last.


----------



## ISHOT (May 26, 2012)

Is this one of the best forums for the B5? Im wondering what else i should join...


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

Audizine is good for mechanical/technical info.


----------



## PrimaVW (Dec 22, 2005)

I kind of made the same transition that you are. My last car was a MK3 2.0, so I was used to being able to get parts for cheap since there were so many of these cars produced. They were also simple to work on.

I did my research and prepared myself for an Audi. I knew it was going to cost a LOT more money for parts and repairs. As previously mentioned, if you don't know your way around cars or have no desire to do even the smallest repair yourself, keep walking. 

Also as previously mentioned, take advantage of the fact that most of these cars are 10-15 years old and keep an out for salvage and used parts. I paid $50 for an OEM ignition coil that retails for $200-350 brand new.

There are ways to make owning one of these cars easier, but if you are looking for a turn-key car its gonna cost ya.


----------



## k04jettajj (Jun 18, 2010)

*Need feedback ASAP pleaseee*

Hey guys I'm about to go look at a 99 b5 1.8t 5 speed I'm big into fast and mods so I def want a 1.8
So the add says the car has 200k on the body but a newer engine and new turbo gaskets etc etc he's looking to get 3, my biggest thing is that anyone can say they put a new engine in how do I know for sure it's silver looks clean I just don't wanna pass up this Jetta I've been looking at someone helppppp I really want a b5 !!!!!


----------



## gallhue (May 29, 2009)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> Audizine is good for mechanical/technical info.


and vortex is good for scraping pavement/speedbumps


----------



## doubleu8 (May 5, 2007)

k04jettajj said:


> Hey guys I'm about to go look at a 99 b5 1.8t 5 speed I'm big into fast and mods so I def want a 1.8
> So the add says the car has 200k on the body but a newer engine and new turbo gaskets etc etc he's looking to get 3, my biggest thing is that anyone can say they put a new engine in how do I know for sure it's silver looks clean I just don't wanna pass up this Jetta I've been looking at someone helppppp I really want a b5 !!!!!


:banghead:
I feel like proper punctuation is a lost art with the younger generations. 
Your post was fuhqing annoying, yet here I am answering it...

If you're into fast, the 1.8 is not really the ticket. Unless you have deeeeeep pockets. 

Ask for reciepts of the engine swap and associated parts. 
If the owner doesn't have them, then you need to know how to check the health of the 1.8 engine. 
Do some searching on here and Audizine and don't post again until you learn how to use a period or comma.


----------



## k04jettajj (Jun 18, 2010)

ILL spellz howevva da ****zz i wantszz mo****kaaa but seriously i type fast and im not going back to retype my little miscues ya old faack i didnt ask for insults and critisism ... yeah i spelled that wrong sue me ................ but i did end up buying the car  so far i like it needs some cleaning up and tlc but thats my forte soon enough ill post a build/project thread and none of you grammar haters are welcome


----------



## PA DUB (Feb 15, 2012)

*Need Help!*

Im going to look at a 01 1.8t a4 5 speed. I own a volkswagen golf now. I dont know what all to look at to make sure its in good shape. What main things should i look at? I was told it is easy to tell if turbo is bad by the car being slow. is that true? any info will be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## SMatyac (Dec 3, 2011)

*A4.... Is it worth it??*

I am looking to buy a B5 A4 and some of my friends have warned me not to buy them because they have tons of problems. But i really want one, so i figure i would ask people that know the best.

Are they really that unreliable? I used to have a k04 stage 2+ 2004 gti with a 1.8t and I LOVED it and had no engine problems with it, but some people say b5 a4's have lots of engine problems. I really don't see how a different car with a very similar motor can have more problems than the other.

It is really hard to find a low miles a4, so is there any reason i should steer clear of a higher miles one? Although I know a decent amount about 1.8t's so i know how to care for one, I'm just worried about the chassis.

Sorry for so many questions.
Any help would be greatly appreciated!
Thanks


----------



## Connella08 (Jul 12, 2011)

my cousin says the "T" in 1.8t stands for timebomb because there is no telling when the motor will blow up. i find this is only the case because most car owners are negligent and dont bother to learn anything about their car. so when the timing belt breaks, pistons and valves make friends real quick bending almost all of them. if you are negligent to your car, it wont last long. if you take care of it, it will take care of you. if you can find a high mileage car with records for every timing belt job and oil change, i really would not rule it out as a possibility. as for the chassis, things go on any car from wear and time. mechanically speaking, i would have a mechanic check it out and make sure everything still looks good. even if something were to go bad, its not like parts cost an arm and a leg.


----------



## mike minnillo (Sep 23, 2007)

*Future owner, need advice*

Well, in the next few weeks, I'm planning on picking up a B5 avant. Probably a 1.8t and most definitely a manual. I'm no noob with vw/Audi, but this would be my first 1.8t. What are some things to double check when inspecting one of these? Time frames that timing belt/water pump should be done? And what is typically the life of the factory turbo? 

I'll be looking for as stock as possible, and there are already a couple that have caught my eye. Is there any other little quirks or issues with these cars that I should be cognizant of? Any help from you guys would be greatly appreciated.

Mike

Sent from my phaser set to stun!


----------



## jmullen324 (Oct 23, 2010)

Timing belt is every 100k. Water pump might be the same but I'm not positive. The first things that come to mind that I would check are control arm play, abs module, flex pipe wear, function cruise control, stuff like that. I'm on my factory turbo at 164k and it has been on an apr 91 tune at 17-18 psi since 140k., I think it is just starting to go but if you take care of them the things can last the life of the car.


----------



## 1.8Tquattro (Aug 13, 2006)

Timing Belt should be done every 70K or so. Thermostat, accessory belt, water pump and T-belt tensioner ect... should all be done with this
ask if the control arms have been replaced
ask if the wheel bearings have been replaced
check the coolant flange at the back of the head for leaks
check the front CV joint boots for cracks
ask if the window regulators have been replaced
ask if the coil packs have been replaced
check the coolant color. if it's red or green you should be fine, if it's brown the two have been mixed and you might have mess on your hands.
oil sludge is an issue. ask about oil change intervals and the type of oil used. should be 0 or 5w-40 synthetic. Look at the filter, it should be huge, like full size diesel truck huge.

I'm at 155k on my stock turbo


----------



## Johny_Blazed (Feb 29, 2012)

*Future Purchase*

I am about to pick up a 98 A4 Quattro 1.8t with 150k on the odo. I had a MK4 GTI, but I do not know what to look for in an Audi. Apparently clutch and timing belt were just done. Is there a way to check the AWD fluid without taking the fill plug out and checking?


----------



## b5blazing (Apr 30, 2011)

No only way to check fluid levels in diff is to pull plug and stick a finger in or top it off till it pours out.


----------



## shalko80 (Aug 21, 2010)

*advice would be great/ thinking of making the switch*

I am thinking of getting myself an 01 Allroad. I am just wandering what should i be looking for when buying a used Audi. I know to look for timing belt/tune up/tires/brakes/etc. was all the work done by an audi mechanic. All that good stuff. What else should i be looking for. 
I found 1 car and just want some advice.

http://reno.craigslist.org/cto/3323060736.html


any advice would be great.


----------



## MKVrabbit07 (Apr 7, 2011)

*thinking about getting into a b5*

so i've been thinking about trading my rabbit in for a b5 a4. i've gotten pretty bored with my current car and have been debating changing it up for a b5. my rabbit has given me no issues other than a bad battery in the 95k miles its been in the family. do you guys think it would be dumb to trade for an older car? just looking for some opinions. 

thanks!


----------



## fendrjgstng94 (Sep 20, 2010)

Personally, I wouldn't do it. Unless you can come across a nice clean b5 and they throw cash on top of it to fund for some mods. What is your reason for wanting a b5? Awd? Turbo? V6?


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

What's holding you back? B5s are surprisingly really reliable as long as your up to date on maintenance. I think it's a good idea, awd is such a good thing especially if you live in a snow area.


----------



## jackedrabbit (Jan 11, 2011)

Coming from a b5 owner of 8 years and over 200k, I cannot say a single bad thing about the car. Yes it has its days, but has always been there for me. Never left me stranded. Just keep up on maintenance. Timing belt/ control arms are the main thing. So it would be a good choice in my opinion. Go for it.


----------



## charder (Feb 16, 2010)

*looking to buy a 2000 a4 avant*

I'm.new to Audi and was looking at buying a 2000 a4 avant.. there asking 3000 but I'm.gunna try to.get them down to like 2500... It has 165k auto 1.8 quattro. I was just wonder what to look for when I go check it out,if there are any common problems I should look for.. how long do these motors last,,will it die on me after 20k miles or is it worth 3000??


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

Don't expect much from a $3000 car. Good/great condition will be worth twice that.


----------



## CactusAvant (Jul 6, 2012)

I bought my 1999 Avant 1.8t Manual for $2500 with 162,000 miles. Ive only driven it less than 2k miles since then, and had to replace an axle and fix a rusted evap line, and now I think a wheel bearing is going. Check it over thoroughly, definitely the underside, and make sure full synthetic oil was always used. So my advice is, if you end up getting it for that price, anticipate little problems that may pop up. But also B5's are really nice cars, I'd never give mine up :thumbup:


----------



## Mkv6spd (Apr 10, 2006)

Test drove this car yesterday and it was very tight. Suspension was nice and tight felt like new. Drove with no noises or rattles. Needs a vc gasket. The door locks won't work the switches, it is not a biggie to me. It literally felt like I was driving a brand new car. I'm picking it up for $3,000. What do you guys think?









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## goforit2007 (Mar 22, 2007)

*Thoughts on FWD b5 Audi anyone?*

We always liked the sport cloth and one popped up for sale in Arizona (where we will be later today) and are toying with the idea of getting it for a winter car so my R can sit in storage in winter while I drive this and then we can sell it in spring.

Our concern is resale value come March or April because it is FWD instead of quattro...

Thoughts anyone?


----------



## Rush10 (Feb 16, 2012)

*Thoughts on FWD b5 Audi anyone?*

Just get Quattro. Especially for winter. You'll be glad you did.


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

I'd buy that car just for the interior.


----------



## goforit2007 (Mar 22, 2007)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> I'd buy that car just for the interior.


 ...but didn't you sell sport seats a while back?


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

goforit2007 said:


> ...but didn't you sell sport seats a while back?


I did because they were grey and non heated


----------



## goforit2007 (Mar 22, 2007)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> I did because they were grey and non heated


I don't believe any of the sport seats were heated. I have my doubts these are heated too


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

I have a FWD...but I live in Florida :laugh:


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

goforit2007 said:


> I don't believe any of the sport seats were heated. I have my doubts these are heated too


There are sport seats that are heated. i have seen this with my own eyes. The seats in that red a4 are not, there are no switches on the dash for heat adjustment.


----------



## Steve in Chicago (Dec 14, 2008)

Quattro is great, but a FWD will also get you around fine in the winter. All the FWD B5 Passats are doing it. FWD might also net you a few MPG better mileage and less mechanical to fail/repair. A set of snow tires does wonders too.


----------



## goforit2007 (Mar 22, 2007)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> I did because they were grey and non heated





Steve in Chicago said:


> Quattro is great, but a FWD will also get you around fine in the winter. All the FWD B5 Passats are doing it. FWD might also net you a few MPG better mileage and less mechanical to fail/repair. A set of snow tires does wonders too.



..and i still have the snow tires from our former quattro b5 a4 that I would put on the car:beer:


----------



## Big~Kenny (Jan 28, 2011)

I have heated sport seats in my 97.


----------



## F3t1sh (Oct 17, 2008)

If your going to do FWD, might as well get a golf/jetta just for the cost of maintenance. Just for the price of a front end kit, you'd be done FULL maintenance on the golf/jetta (mk4 in this example)


----------



## goforit2007 (Mar 22, 2007)

well.. that blew about 6 hours of time... while I must admit the interior looked immaculate and the sport seats are mighty nice and the exterior paint and lack of dings were a rare sight, it needed a clutch a year ago (*owner claimed it has been like that for a year and been 'fine'), the power steering leaked, airbag fault code, needed motor mounts and something clunked in the suspension (bushing needed or ball joint) and probably more but we gave up... just not worth it...


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

*Thoughts on FWD b5 Audi anyone?*

Where is this car?


----------



## goforit2007 (Mar 22, 2007)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> Where is this car?


Tucson, Arizona

$3750 on craiglist if you want to look for it


the clutch was horrid... barely catches at the top and you can't even feel it engage... it probably could have made the 1800 mile drive home if driven gingerly but would be best off put on a car transport IMHO ...there were other vag com codes we didn't dive into btw after the other issues... more than one thing wrong with the front suspension with the clunking for example.. and the motor mounts for sure need addressing... plenty more I'm sure.. oh yeah, something not right with the passenger front seat belt which was tough to clip in and very tricky to release...


----------



## K.Nikkz (Oct 25, 2009)

*In a Big Debate With Myself. Help?*

Alright so this may sound like a bit of a rant, but I really need some help deciding what to do. I currently have a '96 A4, 5 speed, about 175k miles. Runs decent but I've been having some issues recently that are starting to add up in repairs pretty quickly. Power steering fluid will not stay in the car. I can pour some of the $25 liquid gold in the reservoir and before I know it, it's gone. Same with antifreeze. I've burned through one power steering pump already but the garage I took it to "couldn't find a leak." Well, the leak started after the garage visit and I believe it should be an easy fix. They also said they couldn't find the antifreeze leak. Also, the passenger window is all eff'd, the track clips are broken and there's currently screws holding it up. The rear passenger window needs a new motor and the climate control buttons are being goofy. I've just put coilovers on it because of two snapped rear springs, brand new tires, and new brakes. My debate is, do I just sell it since it's being problematic and get back into a MK3 VW like I was driving? Or do I just fix the stuff that's wrong and keep it going until it dies? There's not a spot of rust anywhere and I have to say I enjoy driving it. I'm just not sure what to do. Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## avgoh (Nov 16, 2012)

if you sell it, im interested in the coils


----------



## toast_king (Jul 17, 2012)

So I'm growing tired of my 89 VW Fox wagon. Started to fall in love with the B5 and found this one. What are your opinions? I've never had an Audi before and my fox has worn me really thin with its constant maintenance. 

Car in question:
http://www.quattromotors.com/detail-2001-audi-a4-4dr_sdn_1_8t_quattro_awd_auto-used-9671400.html


----------



## K.Nikkz (Oct 25, 2009)

Not quite what I was looking for but I'll keep that in mind. If that was the case I'd have to part out the whole thing because I have nothing else to replace them. 

Can anybody give me some insight as to what I should do?


----------



## slatermvp (Jan 14, 2009)

*Looking at buying an A4 next year, looking for advice*

Hey guys, 

I am looking at buying an A4 next year since I really like their body style, comfort, and power they deliver. 

Any advice on what I should look out for? I know service records are great to have but what are these cars known to fail for which might not be reflected via the service records. Just looking for advice. 

I have narrowed my selection down to an A4, Mk5 golf, or an Evo. Definitely like the A4 for the daily drive though and its "adultness".


----------



## ray4624 (Jul 23, 2010)

just get a b5 s4 because it appears to be in your price range. 
each car is going to have thier list of issues but at least with the s4 youll have some power to play with. 

i wish i waited a year and bought an s instead of my a4 but eh ive grown to like it


----------



## slatermvp (Jan 14, 2009)

The A4 is my cheap car because I woule be paying cash for it if anything. The other mk5 and the Evo would be if I decide to go the finince way. I don't got money like that. An S line would be great though.


----------



## F3t1sh (Oct 17, 2008)

ray4624 said:


> just get a b5 s4 because it appears to be in your price range.
> each car is going to have thier list of issues but at least with the s4 youll have some power to play with.
> 
> i wish i waited a year and bought an s instead of my a4 but eh ive grown to like it


 x2 Even with the k04 and sport package (stock) I still wish Id waited for an S4 instead. :thumbup:


----------



## slatermvp (Jan 14, 2009)

anything in particular I should be looking for though guys? 

When does the turbo usually start to go on these cars? or the headgasket? I know the cars can go for over 200k from what I have seen.


----------



## ray4624 (Jul 23, 2010)

*Looking at buying an A4 next year, looking for advice*

Basically at around 100k look into control arms, cv axles, timing belt and water pump. Possibly a clutch. Turbo life varies but can go anywhere after that 100 mark I would say. I'm at 120 and my turbo is fine *knocks on wood*


----------



## MeCarTay (Mar 15, 2004)

ray4624 said:


> Basically at around 100k look into control arms, cv axles, timing belt and water pump. Possibly a clutch. Turbo life varies but can go anywhere after that 100 mark I would say. I'm at 120 and my turbo is fine *knocks on wood*


 This is pretty accurate :thumbup: 

Maintenance history is crucial. If it doesn't have one the price should reflect it. Parts are relatively cheap, but if you can't turn a wrench it could easily become costly to own if the sky starts falling. 

Props for considering a car that you can own outright. Not enough people these days are following such an example. I wouldn't say though that the B5 A4 is the "best" car for the money. Its quite honestly a no frills compact that will get you from point A to B regardless of the weather. Don't get me wrong, its a good car, but modest by Audi standards. 

FYI: Quattro with a 1.8t is a slug in stock form. When you undoubtedly get bored there is always the software route. Although a flash doesn't wake it up nearly enough, which leads to more bolt on power.


----------



## slatermvp (Jan 14, 2009)

MeCarTay said:


> This is pretty accurate :thumbup:
> 
> Maintenance history is crucial. If it doesn't have one the price should reflect it. Parts are relatively cheap, but if you can't turn a wrench it could easily become costly to own if the sky starts falling.
> 
> ...


 I don't mind turning a wrench so its just a matter of getting the parts. I have wrenched on a couple of them before and I liked how the car drove when I took my buddies for a test drive after changing the blown turbo for a good one. 

Thanks for the advice guys and the possibilities of upgrades is one of the reasons I want the audit as I can get performance but not loose alot of comfort as you progress (at least thats what it looks like from the outside).


----------



## ray4624 (Jul 23, 2010)

chip, test pipe, exhaust and youre good to go. 
you wont lose anycomfort and your car wont be such a slug. 

dont bother with a cai...the stock one flows just fine. throw a cone on there (oil less) if you want to hear your turbo lol


----------



## vanwilder692 (Dec 5, 2012)

*Looking to buy 96-01 Audi A4*

Hey all, I am from the Cleveland area and I am looking for a clean 96 through 01 Audi A4. If you know of any in the area for sale please let me know. 
Thanks


----------



## Autobahn Package (Jun 17, 2010)

If you're looking to buy an A4 b5 go to the Audi A4,S4, RS4 (B5) classifieds and place a WTB ad.:thumbup:


----------



## Col. Sandurz (Aug 23, 2009)

*2001 160k mile 1.8t Quattro a good idea*

Im looking to buy a cheap car to last me a year until the new A3 comes out. I'm looking at 2001 with 160k miles, 1.8t, auto. Need auto for wife to drive every now and then. Anything specific too look out for?

I've owned a B5 v6 manual but that was 11 years ago. Never had a problem. Had a B6 A4 with 1.8t that had a number of issues, mainly turbo going at 49k. Also had an 04 jetta with the 1.8t. Needed lots of small stuff. Outside of anything major I can fix almost anything on these engines. Anything else I should be concerned about with this car?

Has a ripped driver seat, how hard is that to fix?


----------



## Ratrana (Dec 11, 2012)

*Looking at a high mileage '01 A4 1.8t*

The car sits at 198k Mileage, I'm recently carless and need something AWD for the New Hampshire winter. I've found several A4 B5 in the 4-6 grand range with about 130-140k mileage, but they're all 2.8l and I'm looking to get a starter Audi for big plans in the spring. Would it be plausible to drive the high mileage car as a "beater" through the winter and in the spring rebuild it? New turbo setup (F4H hopeful with funds depending), re-do the exhaust, and get a mildly aggressive tune. Along with whatever maintenance it will need, or is the mileage going to impact the car to the point of making it not financially worthwhile?


----------



## mk2 freak (Oct 3, 2010)

it depends on how much you're willing to spend and how much time you want to put into the car. I bought one with 166k and I have to play catch up on maintenance. so be prepared to possibly spend as much as a $1000 or more to get yours up to par.
if it was maintaned well then go for it:beer::beer:


----------



## Ratrana (Dec 11, 2012)

I don't mind the time spent, I'm in no rush to get a super fast car. I plan to do all maintenance work myself as much as possible thanks to this forum. Once the car is up to par I'll probably re-post looking for suggestions on what kind of setup I could run to meet my goal 

One other question, is it worthwhile to do all this to an automatic?


----------



## c0r3y.af (Oct 8, 2009)

Personally, I think if you're intending to mod, you'll be happier with the 1.8t platform rather than the V6, so if you can find a 1.8t, do it up. 4-6k seems high... I picked up my 1.8TQM with 130k for 3k. Anything over 4k sounds high for a 12-15 year old car.


----------



## dave13s4 (Dec 16, 2004)

*Looking at a high mileage '01 A4 1.8t*

Mileage doesn't matter if the car is maintained properly, as for price you could find a better deal, just keep looking, don't rush it. I picked up my 01 a4 1.8tqms with 115k for $2200 and maintenance is up to date, it just needed some cosmetic work in and out and a few other small things.


----------



## DeathKing (Jun 20, 2008)

c0r3y.af said:


> Personally, I think if you're intending to mod, you'll be happier with the 1.8t platform rather than the V6, so if you can find a 1.8t, do it up. 4-6k seems high... I picked up my 1.8TQM with 130k for 3k. Anything over 4k sounds high for a 12-15 year old car.


I picked my '01 for $5500, it really all depends. I'm not ashamed to say that because at the time the only decent ones were ~$6k and I was tight on time. You win some you lose some oh well :wave:


----------



## Chuckdee (Feb 7, 2012)

I got my 01.5 1.8 fwd for under 2k but from an auction. After it was all said and done (as far as repairing the damages) I spent about $3k total for the car, so not bad. Just take your time, they don't pop up often on CL or any where else that often, so just keep searchin'. IMO, i wouldn't buy one over $4k max, they can be had for much cheaper than that.


----------



## Ratrana (Dec 11, 2012)

My only restraint is I can't wait around for a good deal right now, would it be worth picking up the automatic 1.8T and modifying it in the spring regardless of transmission? It seems like a lot of people are against modifying automatic cars

To clarify: The 1.8t is $1200-$1400 and a private sale, while the 2.8L's are all at dealerships and the one I'm most interested in is roughly $4400 pre-inspected and a 90day/3k mileage warranty so it's a tempting offer.


----------



## DeathKing (Jun 20, 2008)

Ratrana said:


> My only restraint is I can't wait around for a good deal right now, would it be worth picking up the automatic 1.8T and modifying it in the spring regardless of transmission? It seems like a lot of people are against modifying automatic cars
> 
> To clarify: The 1.8t is $1200-$1400 and a private sale, while the 2.8L's are all at dealerships and the one I'm most interested in is roughly $4400 pre-inspected and a 90day/3k mileage warranty so it's a tempting offer.


There are very very few people that get an automatic because of a situation like yours and then don't regret it later.

I would do anything except by the automatic. Even if it had to be a V6 because those can always be supercharged if need be or now-a-days even 034 has a turbo system.


----------



## Chuckdee (Feb 7, 2012)

*Re: Looking at a high mileage '01 A4 1.8t*

Well, i honestly Dont think there's much to do with a v6, seeing threes far less aftermarket support for the 2.8s anyway. The superchargers are scarce and im betting ths turbo kit from 034 is pretty costly. Even the amount of power from a stock 2.8 isnt much compared to what you can easily do to increase the power of the 1.8. I would wait it out to get a manual 1.8 than to get a 2.8 auto...regardless if the dealership makes it sound like a good idea. Trust me, waiting for a better deal will have its benefits than to compromise to the "meh" deals you see right now. Also auto transmissions tend to fail a lot more than the motors themselves, espeically youre talking about adding power (aside from the usual bolt ons)

Sent from outter space via Tapatalk


----------



## 1996VWGolf (Dec 24, 2011)

*Looking into buying an 1999 Audi A4 1.8t Quattro...Reliable?*

Well ive been recently thinking of buying a used car... was looking into 1.8t A4 but heard that they are sort of sensitive that they have problem very often... this true....what should i be looking out for?
Thanks In Advance
-Alex


----------



## Jeremystartz (Jan 30, 2013)

*Should I buy a b5 I need some help*

Hey what's up you guys I know you guys know the ins and outs of the Audis. I'm looking into buying a Audi a4,s4 b5? Correct me if I'm wrong I have been looking at these cars they awesome looking and there just badass all around I'm coming from a honda background so that's Another reason. Would you guys recommend a Audi I have a Acura that just brakes all the time and I pay alot fix it but what Audi should I go with??


----------



## MitchA4 (Feb 4, 2013)

*What to look for - 1998 Audi A4 2.8L Quattro*

I`ve never owned an Audi before, but Im very interested in purchasing a 98 Audi A4 2.8L Quattro. Some of my friends have Volkswagen`s and Audi`s and I think its time I get one myself. The only problem is I dont know a thing about Audi`s. Like I said, its a 98 2.8L Quattro with 180k km and Im buying it certified so nothing major should be wrong with it, I hope. I was just wondering what you guys think about the 2.8L engine and the awd in it. What should I look or listen for when I go take the car out. And is there any major maintenance that I`ll need to be worried about down the road with 180k km on the engine? 

Any insight is greatly appreaciated! Thanks, Mitch


----------



## mk3love. (Jan 25, 2011)

*A4 Buyers Guide???*

I've been browsing your guy's forum for some sort of buyers guide, what to look for, what are common mishaps, maintenance schedule, etc and haven't been able to find much. Sure throughout multiple build threads I can pick up little things here and there but it'd be nice to get a couple questions answered in one place.

What I'm shopping for is b5 a4, 5 speed, fwd or quatro, 2.8. Wondering about general maintenance (I'm a tech with Toyota, and a VW guy for years, so I understand regular oil changes and coolant flushes, etc, and I've checked manufacturer scheduled maintenance etc but I know, for instance, 2004-2009 Toyota 4 cylinders have water pump problems, and that's not in Toyota's maintenance schedule.), common problems to check out for when buying, broken interior pieces, etc. I'm shopping in the 80-130k mileage range so wondering what to look for to ensure I get a solid car for my money.

Appreciate it guys :beer:


----------



## CactusAvant (Jul 6, 2012)

Some common problems I've seen are:
(for 1.8t) The pleather on the armrest starts to fall off
Tears in the drivers seat
Exterior rubber door moldings sometimes fall off
Back of rear strut tower is usually rust prone (maybe just in areas with salty roads)
Bumper washer caps almost never work

None of these are really huge problems at all. B5's are great cars. But I don't know 2.8's very well, sorry couldn't give you any info on that


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

Cam seals on the front and back of the head like to go, every 2.8 I have seen recently is leaking from there.


----------



## b5missile (Apr 18, 2011)

B5 repair list as follows:
wheel bearings,
wiper motor,
headlight washers never work, (I removed and sent my bumper to the shop for the works)
timing belt is a must(first thing that should be done),
coil packs (if original owner hasnt done the recall yet)
power locks (some b5's)
...and i think thats the common ones...

my alternator just went (13yrs on the stock), and my drive by wire tb just went in september.


----------



## BeetleBugged (Mar 26, 2013)

*2001 5sp 1.8t quattro*

Whats up all? I have a chance to buy the above mentioned car for 2500 (his bottom line). KBB has the value around 3000. It has 190k, but he said he has reciepts for alt, radiator, wp, tbelt, fan. I car faxed it and it was clear except 1 accident, which he told me about (rear bumper cover). The only issues with the car is SAI pump code and hard start sometimes. He did mention he had a forge BOV venting to atmosphere and AFAIK thats a no-no with vdubs. I have to drive 1.5 hours to see it and as I write this, I'm losing interest . What do yas think?
http://newyork.craigslist.org/fct/cto/3714639497.html


----------



## CactusAvant (Jul 6, 2012)

BeetleBugged said:


> Whats up all? I have a chance to buy the above mentioned car for 2500 (his bottom line). KBB has the value around 3000. It has 190k, but he said he has reciepts for alt, radiator, wp, tbelt, fan. I car faxed it and it was clear except 1 accident, which he told me about (rear bumper cover). The only issues with the car is SAI pump code and hard start sometimes. He did mention he had a forge BOV venting to atmosphere and AFAIK thats a no-no with vdubs. I have to drive 1.5 hours to see it and as I write this, I'm losing interest . What do yas think?
> http://newyork.craigslist.org/fct/cto/3714639497.html


Ehh, check the turbo to see if thats going. If you hear a "dentist drill" type sound, or there is a lot of white smoke coming out the exhaust, chances are the turbo is going. Also, with those mods done to it, see if the rest of the cars been taken care of well


----------



## Tonyvwgolfmk2 (Jul 20, 2010)

*Should i buy this B5*

No pictures sorry. 

Its a 2001 Audi A4 1.8T with a 5-speed manual. The body is perfect other than some rust along the front of the hood. The only other exterior damage is under the front bumper (minor damage). The interior is in great shape with the original seats ( no rips, fade, scratches). The engine has 226 000 km's on it. The timing belt was done at 170 000, as well as the clutch and flywheel. The spark plugs were changed as well as the axles and front brakes. The A/C works. The engine light is on as well as the airbag light, (i know the engine light is common as my brothers jetta's light is also on). 

It does come with a set of winters, which helps my insurance. The car drove nice, slight rattling which the owner said was the catyllitic converter cover. The car has a clean title and is in the 4th owner. 

He is asking $3500. I need help determining a proper price since i found another a4 with 2000 km's more with an asking price of $2600. 

I need help asap as i may buy the vehicle tomorrow. 

Thanks 

Tony


----------



## jmullen324 (Oct 23, 2010)

I just found a 2001 imola S4 sedan with 54K on it. They're asking 9900$. Supposedly has upgraded DV's and an unknown tune. They seemed somewhat clueless. I'm going to offer them 8,500. Just wondering if anyone had any input. :beer:


----------



## youngjefe's b5 (Feb 28, 2013)

*Need Some Advise*

http://sandiego.craigslist.org/csd/cto/3788949526.html 


any thoughts on the car?? i already own a 2001 2.8 and i love it but, i wouldnt mind getting a 1.8t as well. 

i guess my major concerns would be what am i looking at cost wise just to get this car reliable? 

this is going out to all the 1.8t owners out there please help!!! lol


----------



## jmullen324 (Oct 23, 2010)

Don't waste your time, that car is beat to hell. There is also a thread for stuff like this. It's even on the first page right now.


----------



## youngjefe's b5 (Feb 28, 2013)

jmullen324 said:


> Don't waste your time, that car is beat to hell. There is also a thread for stuff like this. It's even on the first page right now.


 
noted, thanks for you time.


----------



## robbyb413 (May 12, 2002)

This is the B5 A4 forum, not the B5 S4 forum. You can get some feedback here, but really the proper thing to do would be to post in that forum: 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/forumdisplay.php?550-S4-amp-RS4-(B5) 

:thumbup:


----------



## AnotherReflex (May 31, 2007)

*Need some opinions*

So a long time friend has asked me If I wanted to buy his a4 off of him. Its a 2001 1.8T 5speed with 274k on it. It has s4 bumpers and comes with a brand new set of B & G coils not installed. He has been the owner since new and has maintained the car meticilously. Only issue is his ECU died and the one he replaced it with one that he thinks is from an autmatic because once he put it in the traction control lights and other dash lights came one but the car does drive. He said that he wants 1500 for it, I know its going to need some work definatly but is it even worth it? any opinion will help. Oh and if it makes a difference this will be my second car I have a daily already.


----------



## CactusAvant (Jul 6, 2012)

It sound like a decent deal to me depending on overall condition of the car. But if you were to buy it, I'd say be well prepared for doing maintenance. At that many miles, no matter how well it was taken care of, things are starting to get pretty old and will need replacing. I've also heard that cars with milage that high aren't very good for tuning. Too risky to break something. If the car is a secondary car and plan to do work to it and put some money into it, I'd say its a decent deal. If you are looking to tune the engine and heavily modify it, I'd be weary, because you'd probably have to put a good amount of money into engine stuff like all new gaskets, maybe new turbo, (maybe new exhaust valves? not sure) etc, but thats just judging from the information I have. Personally, I'd be scared to buy a car with that many miles, but thats a pretty low price with the modification and extras it has.


----------



## AnotherReflex (May 31, 2007)

Yea I'm scared to pull the trigger too, I've even considered buying it and potentially swapping the motor out for something lower mileage... but I just dont know


----------



## disturbed_audi (Jul 1, 2013)

if you got it for 1500 you could part out 10 parts and pay the cost of the car. then you still if you did the right parts still have the car you could do with what you please. hell the s4 bumper and skirts if you wanted to be an ass hat and rape someone like everyone seems to be trying to do anymore you could cover 800 with just those.


----------



## CactusAvant (Jul 6, 2012)

disturbed_audi said:


> if you got it for 1500 you could part out 10 parts and pay the cost of the car. then you still if you did the right parts still have the car you could do with what you please. hell the s4 bumper and skirts if you wanted to be an ass hat and rape someone like everyone seems to be trying to do anymore you could cover 800 with just those.


This is what I was thinking too. Worst comes to worst, you could part it out. Probably easier if its a common color like silver or black too


----------



## disturbed_audi (Jul 1, 2013)

CactusAvant said:


> This is what I was thinking too. Worst comes to worst, you could part it out. Probably easier if its a common color like silver or black too


yeah if that option was presented to me and I had the extra cash i'd just part out some of the stuff that's good but I wouldn't want you could break even and have a project?


----------



## AnotherReflex (May 31, 2007)

thanks guys sadly the wife shot down the idea... said that remodeling the bathroom is more important, but I was told if it had lower mileage I could do it... damn it I guess I'm still on the lookout


----------



## CactusAvant (Jul 6, 2012)

Oh well, good luck with the search for another :thumbup: Dealing with a lower milage car will be less stressful for sure


----------



## AnotherReflex (May 31, 2007)

yea thats what i figured... my r32 has 130k on it it would be nice to have something with less than that


----------



## jewnersey (Oct 21, 2004)

*Price check- A4 1.8t @ 135k*

VW corrado owner here, long time A4 lover. 

Thinking about forcing my gf into the German auto world with an A4 (black). Found one in 'good' shape, looks clean, unmolested, 2 owners, new timing belt at 85k. Seller is asking 3900.

Curious what you all think is fair. I'll be driving it tomorrow. Anything in particular to look for?


----------



## jewnersey (Oct 21, 2004)

BTW, wtf is up with the blue book value.. says $895. I never trust them, thought I would check for giggles, but was shocked how low it came back


----------



## CactusAvant (Jul 6, 2012)

I'd have to see some pictures and know what year and engine it is, but for $3900, if the rest of the car is in pretty good shape and it doesnt need any maintenance done, seems pretty fair to me


----------



## jewnersey (Oct 21, 2004)

*Re: Price check- A4 1.8t @ 135k*

Woops it's an 01 
Here is a picture of exterior, interior is clean too. Will take an engine shot tomorrow.


----------



## CactusAvant (Jul 6, 2012)

01's are the best for sure. And it looks to be in decent shape and clean. Non-sport package though. Still seems like a decent deal


----------



## jewnersey (Oct 21, 2004)

Good news. I'm gonna offer significantly less, as goes the game of car buying.


----------



## jewnersey (Oct 21, 2004)

Ok so went and saw the car. Very clean outside and in aside from a little paint and interior peeling. One tail light is cracked and missing a small chunk. Front lip is coming off at the sides. Engine looks clean. He said that all the hoses and lines were replaced a couple years ago. They looked pretty shiny and newish. Braided lines looked very clean. Engine is 5v turbo. Has a slight power fluid leak, he has to fill it once a month. Rear passenger window is not working. Cup holder won't come out (deal breaker). MFA read out is all dead. Rust free. Drives smooth. Smelled a little fluid burning after driving it, smelled like coolant, could have been the power steering leak...


----------



## jewnersey (Oct 21, 2004)

BTW. That rear window goes down, but doesn't come back up.


----------



## CactusAvant (Jul 6, 2012)

Sounds like a typical B5. With those problems, I would definitely ask less. New lines and hoses are a huge plus assuming they are quality and installed correctly with no leaks. Definitely look into that leak and smell, that could cause huge headaches later. Otherwise, sounds pretty decent :thumbup:


----------



## Quetzalcoatl (Jul 6, 2008)

*Looking at a high mileage A4 1.8t avant quattro...*

So I've been wanting to get into an AWD wagon for a little while now. Been considering b5 A4 avants, E46xit's, and bugeye WRX wagons. BMW wagons are few and far between, WRX's are...well a little bare bones and the interiors leave something to be desired. I've been a BMW guy for almost forever and while I'll always keep one of those in my stable I've been looking at a well cared for A4 avant with high mileage that is local. Here is the breakdown:

1999 A4 avant 5MT quattro 
silver on black
$4000

-AEB 1.8T with 217,900 miles
-Always used Castrol Syntec 5W-40 oil with MANN Filter
-Always used G12 Coolant
-PA Inspected 5/14
-No CEL and all readiness passed
-Integrated Engineering Timing Belt Kit (uses manual tensioner) at 217k miles w/ all accessory belts
-Fuel Filter at 215k
-New Ignition Switch at 207k
-OEM Gear Oil Change at 205k
-New Borg Warner KO3 Turbo at 200k and all new vacuum lines
-Oil cooler seal at 195k
-PCV system at 190k
-NGK Spark Plugs at 190k
-Ignition Control Module at 178k
-Coolant flange at 172k
-Left and Right axle assemblies at 165k
-Down pipe and exhaust clamp at 162k
-APR Snub Mount at 160k
-Sachs Clutch at 160k miles
-New oil pump at 160k for preventive maintenance
-K&N Panel filter at 160k
-AC Compressor and Receiver/Dryer at 155k

-All new lower control arms and sway bar end links at 198k
-Front Pads and Rotors at 192k
-PS rear wheel bearing at 184k
-H&R Springs with Bilstein Shocks and mounts at 180k
-Rear Pads and Rotors at 165k

Curious to know if this is gonna be a reasonable and reliable buy. I am DIY friendly! (HG and top end rebuilds on e36s and a B6 A4 3.0)


----------



## trevorspruit (Dec 5, 2012)

*Looking at a high mileage A4 1.8t avant quattro...*

Buy it if it's nice. My a4 is 99.5 aeb and it's at 203xxx with pretty much the same things replaced. If all maintenance has been preformed as it should have been then you should be alright. Don't worry about the miles if it's been properly maintained. Just my 2 cents.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CactusAvant (Jul 6, 2012)

Looks like a lot was replaced and not too long okay relatively. Those are almost all the things I'd expect to fail too, so looks good to me. Like trevorspruit said, if its in nice shape, drives well, and like well maintained, seems like a good deal to me.


----------



## Quetzalcoatl (Jul 6, 2008)

Another good question is Would you chip a car with this high of miles? Chipping would be the only go-fast mod I'd do on this thing...and I'd probably aim for a conservative chip like an APR stage 1.


----------

